# MASSIVE ATTACK



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The very first thing I have to say is FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!

Some of you might have seen this already. I remember showing a few people a few months ago. 










What were going to do here is take a 12" Schwinn Lil Tiger and chop it up. Were going to replace the lower tube, Weld in a top tube, remove the seat post, replace the lower rear bars as well as the part where you bolt the rear rim. Im also going to try to curve the rear top bars to match a 20" stingray frame and add a rear skirt.

Some of the replacement metal for the frame will be coming from this frame. I will be taking the top section of the top bar and bend it a bit to fill in the top part of the frame. Im also going to cut off the rear part of the frame from where you bolt the rear rim and take the top bars and try to bend them to match the nice curve that we all like on our Schwinn frames. :biggrin: Wish me luck.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ohh yeah...this gunna be sweet as :biggrin:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

looking good bro!!
good luck


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

nice design homie(and happy new year!!!),
I think you will have a lot of work during some weeks... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. 

A little history on this project.

I bought the frame on ebay back in January of 2006. I think I paid something like $30 for it shipped. 


































For some reason I decided to have it shipped to where I work. There are four buildings and all the mail and everything is received in one building by a different company. After waiting for a few weeks I emailed the seller and they told me they sent it and even gave me a tracking number. It was received by my company but it never made it to me. I sent an email to the guy who handles the mail in my building and he never replied. After the third email I got my boss involved and he sent an email to the guy. After not hearing from him, he emailed that guys boss and asked him to look into it. 

It was about that time that I found out that the guy who was in charge of the mail was promoted to some other department and probably didnt really care about the mail anymore. So my boss email his boss again and finally got someone to come out and talk to me about it. The guy shows up and asked me a few questions and leaves. He comes back the next day and tells me that hes got good news and bad news. The good news was that he found it. The bad news was that it got thrown away. 

What happened is that my package never got forwarded to me so it sat there in a pile of unclaimed mail. It sat there until another company came and picked up that "lost" mail and shipped it to some warehouse god knows where. So the guy told me that no one claimed it and it got shipped to this warehouse. He said it might be sitting in some truck waiting to be processed. He said he couldnt promise anything but he would try to find out more info. Then one day I was at work and someone puts a beat up box on my desk and just walks away. I just looked at the box and didnt even know what it was. I opened it up and my frame was in there. :cheesy: 

By that time it was May of that year so it took about 5 months to finally get it. Thats one of the reasons that I had to do something special with this frame and why I would never sell it after all the bull shit I went through just trying to get it to me. More pics of progress tomorrow.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Cool bro but instead of all that work why didnt you just take a 16" Mini Stingray frame and chop it down to size? The rear bars are aleady bent 


Looks like a good project. :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 04:52 AM~9579146
> *The very first thing I have to say is FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!
> 
> Some of you might have seen this already. I remember showing a few people a few months ago.
> ...


nice real nice can not wait till it is done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 1 2008, 05:31 AM~9579255
> *Cool bro but instead of all that work why didnt you just take a 16" Mini Stingray frame and chop it down to size?  The rear bars are aleady bent
> Looks like a good project. :thumbsup:
> *


Just trying something different.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

allright raul your heading in the right direction :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck bro thats a lot of worrk


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

good luck raul. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what it might finally look like. I plan on doing molded fenders for it but I will get those done after the frame is finished. It will definatly be blue.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres some of the parts I will be using for this project. :biggrin: 

My pedals.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My seat, thanks to schwinn1966.  Cant wait to get it reupholstered though...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I want to use as many original Schwinn parts as I can on this project, so I got the following items for it.

Schwinn Crown.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Scwinn Gooseneck/Stem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

OG Lil Tiger fenders

















There going to need some work.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Schwinn Crank, Sprocket and all original hardware


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Schwinn Seat Post and Seat Clamp


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Original Schwinn Lil Tiger grips


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Schwinn Steering Tube and original hardware


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and finally, Schwinn Speedometer

















Hopefully I will get some work on the frame done today when it warms up.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Good luck Raul, I hope everything turns out good with your project homie. Happy New Year Homie. Hopefully this year we can meet up in VEGAS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 1 2008, 11:54 AM~9580272
> *Good luck Raul, I hope everything turns out good with your project homie.  Happy New Year Homie. Hopefully this year we can meet up in VEGAS.
> *


----------



## goof_e (Jan 1, 2008)

hey can i enter my bike its a 16 but i ll cut it down to be a 12''


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

maybe i'm going about my build the wrong way 

that is going to be a awesome bike with them og parts


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 12:43 PM~9580206
> *I can't do it no more..To much presure. I quit
> *


 :|


----------



## goof_e (Jan 1, 2008)

you didnt quit did you ????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goof_e_@Jan 1 2008, 11:04 PM~9584874
> *you didnt quit did you ????
> *


Not until its finished.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

THIS THREAD LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA GET ALOT OF HITS. I CAN SEE AN AWARD FOR MOST ANTICIPATED BUILD :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like all the OG Parts :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 2 2008, 07:33 AM~9586289
> *I like all the OG Parts :thumbsup:
> *


The competition doesnt. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2008, 09:46 AM~9586853
> *The competition doesnt.  :biggrin:
> *


i do


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 2 2008, 09:49 AM~9586870
> *i do
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sounds like the competition will be tough in Vegas for 12" category this year, maybe that'll inspire the judges to add more categories for 12" so the OG builders don't get screwed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 2 2008, 09:56 AM~9586932
> *Sounds like the competition will be tough in Vegas for 12" category this year, maybe that'll inspire the judges to add more categories for 12" so the OG builders don't get screwed.
> *


Me and Schwinn1966 were talking to him about it in Vegas. Hopefully they do.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2008, 07:59 PM~9586949
> *Me and Schwinn1966 were talking to him about it in Vegas. Hopefully they do.
> *


Its about time they do more for the 12" category. They should at least have one for OG and one for Custom 12" that would even the playing field because there's a lot of OG Lil Tigers out there like Schwinn66 and mine that should have their own category.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

nice og parts, bike is going to look great


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what the frame looks like now. 









I removed the back part already. 









Before I do anything to the frame I will spend the next day or so taking all the paint off.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

sand blast it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 2 2008, 01:08 PM~9588099
> *sand blast it
> *


I would have to drive too far to do that and its only a small frame. I already got the wire wheel ready to go.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you're cuttin up half of the bike so why sandin it now :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 2 2008, 01:36 PM~9588268
> *you're cuttin up half of the bike so why sandin it now  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta do it the right way. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA HOMIE FELIZ NAVIDAD Y AÑO NUEVO TARDE PERO SEGURO.SE MIRAN CHINGONES TUS DISEÑOS NICE 12 SUERTE CON TU NUEVO PROYECTO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 3 2008, 12:18 AM~9588575
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE FELIZ NAVIDAD Y AÑO NUEVO TARDE PERO SEGURO.SE MIRAN CHINGONES TUS DISEÑOS NICE 12 SUERTE CON TU NUEVO PROYECTO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 2 2008, 02:18 PM~9588575
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE FELIZ NAVIDAD Y AÑO NUEVO TARDE PERO SEGURO.SE MIRAN CHINGONES TUS DISEÑOS NICE 12 SUERTE CON TU NUEVO PROYECTO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gracias. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 2 2008, 07:33 AM~9586289
> *I like all the OG Parts :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any up dates bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 2 2008, 04:12 PM~9589491
> *any up dates bro
> *


Not till tomorrow.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 1 2008, 12:54 PM~9580272
> *Good luck Raul, I hope everything turns out good with your project homie.  Happy New Year Homie. Hopefully this year we can meet up in VEGAS.
> *


yeah, raul, me too :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 2 2008, 06:05 PM~9590528
> *yeah, raul, me too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this is one to watch!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I promise not to let anyone down. :biggrin: More pics tomorrow.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i cant wait til i get home post them up lol hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Frame is clean now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I missed a few spots but its clean enough.  


















No updates till Saturday. :|


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

looks clean bro...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

time to mod


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2008, 12:43 PM~9596828
> *time to mod
> *


 :yes:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Raul,

I got the right grips that u will need for this project










ur gonna need regular size grips to make everything flow properly.

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 4 2008, 01:55 AM~9603849
> *Raul,
> 
> I got the right grips that u will need for this project
> ...


Let me get back to you this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

these frames are so weird. i feel like getting one chopping the seat tube off and making it a scooter. lol or more like a skate of how small it is.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, So here is the frame Im going to be chopping up. Im going to be using some of the metal from this frame on the smaller one. I figure if I have to replace metal its better to replace it with as much Schwinn metal as I can.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This section is going to fill in the top bar on the lil tiger after I get it bent a little.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

THis is the part that will be replacing the top bars in the back of the frame and I will be bending this to make that arch on the frame. I dont think its long enough to go all the way to the front lower bar but as long as it makes it a little past the seat post I will be happy.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be cutting it here. The rear lower is going to be replaced with 1/4" steel. 










One of these days this will be cut out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lower bar is gone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

seatpost is gone


















Time to go back to work.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I guess Im going to spend the next few days how to get the rest of this off.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

good start


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

blah


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2008, 05:59 PM~9614953
> *I guess Im going to spend the next few days how to get the rest of this off.
> 
> 
> ...


You're going to have to chop up the seatpost part in order to save the smaller bars.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 5 2008, 03:47 PM~9615190
> *You're going to have to chop up the seatpost part in order to save the smaller bars.
> *


I know. Its ok though cause I plan on using the seat post tube from the lil tiger.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2008, 06:51 PM~9615219
> *I know. Its ok though cause I plan on using the seat post tube from the lil tiger.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

nice.. cant wait to see what and how this turns out...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 4 2008, 01:55 AM~9603849
> *Raul,
> 
> I got the right grips that u will need for this project
> ...



  nice grips


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 5 2008, 10:41 PM~9617521
> *   nice grips
> *



EVEN NICER IN PERSON
:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 5 2008, 09:43 PM~9617540
> *EVEN NICER IN PERSON
> :biggrin:
> *


i didnt know you had glitter grips


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 5 2008, 11:49 PM~9618071
> *i didnt know you had glitter grips
> *


i told you ... don't u remember?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 5 2008, 11:06 PM~9618198
> *i told you ... don't u remember?
> *


 :no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought everyone knew?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2008, 12:22 AM~9618333
> *I thought everyone knew?
> *


i didn't :0


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No real updates. This is the what the replacement lower rear bar is going to look like.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then I will add the new section.











This is what I was talking about. This bar is going to be bent to the same shape as the rear of a normal Schwinn frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Before I cut anything off of the frame I want to get this bar bent welded in. I dont know when thats going to happen but that will be the first priority before anything else gets done.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

wish i could cut up some schwinns


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One of these days, these will get cut out.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

If you need them laser cut let me know


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just to let everyone know, Im going to be making my own parts for this bike. Thank you for all your offers but your services will not be needed for this project.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2008, 12:47 PM~9639585
> *Just to let everyone know, Im going to be making my own parts for this bike. Thank you for all your offers but your services will not be needed for this project.
> *


real talk


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2008, 09:47 PM~9639585
> *FUCK FACED PARTS!!!
> *



alrighty then :|


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

OOOOOHHHHH!!!!!
Amen Bro!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 01:07 PM~9640122
> *alrighty then :|
> *


Im not really sure right now but I might do twisted for this one.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2008, 02:31 PM~9640721
> *Im not really sure right now but I might do twisted for this one.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2008, 01:47 PM~9639585
> *Just to let everyone know, Im going to be making my own parts for this bike. Thank you for all your offers but your services will not be needed for this project.
> *


 :worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I remember talking to Taco a while back about parts and my trike. Some how it came up how I kinda sort of make parts for other people but I didnt do any for my trike. I would like to do that but I chose to involve some people and get things done with there help. I dont think its anything bad but for this project I want to try and do everything that I can with in reason.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2008, 10:37 PM~9645196
> *I remember talking to Taco a while back about parts and my trike. Some how it came up how I kinda sort of make parts for other people but I didnt do any for my trike. I would like to do that but I chose to involve some people and get things done with there help. I dont think its anything bad but for this project I want to try and do everything that I can with in reason.
> *


i cant wait.. im soo ready


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No updates yet. I have been working alot of over time and I havent had time to do much. Hopefully this weekend I will get something done.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 14 2008, 06:59 PM~9694971
> *any updates?
> *


Im going to be working on this tomorrow. Still working out the details of what Im going to do but I will post something when I get home tonight.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 08:18 PM~9695904
> *Im going to be working on this tomorrow. Still working out the details of what Im going to do but I will post something when I get home tonight.
> *


you think toooooooo much. just get to it and lets see a frame damn it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 14 2008, 08:23 PM~9695951
> *you think toooooooo much. just get to it and lets see a frame damn it
> *


Let me think about that.


























:biggrin: 
Nah homie, I really want to do this right. I got plenty of time to get this done. I rather take my time then put out some sloppy shit. And no Im not saying that anyone elses stuff is sloppy or shitty. Im doing alot of new stuff for the first time and I want to measure twice and cut one.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i started working on one the same day as well, and i finally picked up a sheet of sheet metal today. not everyone works as fast as some of you people. lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 08:27 PM~9696019
> *i started working on one the same day as well, and i finally picked up a sheet of sheet metal today. not everyone works as fast as some of you people. lol
> *


I wish I had a shop then I could bust out a bunch of shit. :yessad:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 09:27 PM~9696032
> *I wish I had a shop then I could bust out a bunch of shit.  :yessad:
> *


as would i. i dont have my shop no more, so i'm working out of my house. that means i can't get supplies delivered to me from suppliers anymore. plus with all the other shit going on it's hard to get out there and get the stuff. especially since i was out the game for a couple years, gathering all my arsenal of tools is the hard part. can't find shit, some shit no longer works. etc.


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

look like this is going to be one crazy bike :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im sorry guys but I havent done anything to this cause I have been really sick. Hopefully next week I will get something done on it.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 05:19 PM~9720983
> *
> *


I know homie.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahaha

hope you fell better raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 05:23 PM~9721016
> *hahaha
> 
> hope you fell better raul
> *


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2008, 05:19 PM~9720979
> *Im sorry guys but I havent done anything to this cause I have been really sick. Hopefully next week I will get something done on it.
> *


eat some lemon. :yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP HOMIE COMO VA LA LIL TIGER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2008, 05:19 PM~9720979
> *Im sorry guys but I havent done anything to this cause I have been really sick. Hopefully next week I will get something done on it.
> *


i know what you mean i was sick a cluple of weeks ago. hope you git to feeling better  and i cant waite to see more of your project


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so todays job was to bend this bar









So it would match this curve.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is a hydraulic press that I have access to. Its pretty simple. You pull the lever down and the ram goes down.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the first bend I tried. My hands got full of oil cause I had to move the blocks around so I didnt take alot of pics but you get the idea.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Close enough. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sometime this week I will size it and cut it down to the right size.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

nice work raul, like always man  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

damn, can't wait to see it done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nicely done mad skills


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

coming out good. i wonder if an electrician's pipe bender could bend that tube? i know there meant for conduit but...?

GOOD JOB!
:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 21 2008, 07:35 PM~9748697
> *coming out good. i wonder if an electrician's pipe bender could bend that tube? i know there meant for conduit but...?
> 
> GOOD JOB!
> ...


It would if you needed a smaller ark, I would have just warmed it up with a torch all the way down the tube then hit it on the ground until i got the shape i needed. It's getto style and destroys the end hitting the ground but it works good!!! Besides that end would be cut off anyway! :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice progress raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No progress on this till next week. Still trying to wrap up a few other things.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

bend a bar and thats nice progress??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 23 2008, 09:15 PM~9768209
> *bend a bar and thats nice progress??????
> *


Pm me and let me know how much progress you want, how often, what kind of progress you want and I will work out a schedule for you.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2008, 01:28 AM~9770337
> *Pm me and let me know how much progress you want, how often, what kind of progress you want and I will work out a schedule for you.
> *


its not you . its poeple thinking that bending a bar is a hard days work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 24 2008, 05:37 AM~9770740
> *its not you . its poeple thinking that bending a bar is a hard days work
> *


It was kinda hard. Whats the problem? :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Socios bc will be more fat in 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 24 2008, 03:22 PM~9774245
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt do much cause some of my tools are missing. I will have this cleaned up tomorrow.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tomorrow I will drill a hole in the seat tube and the seat post tube for ventilation.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost there. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pues chingale cabron :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2008, 01:58 PM~9813783
> *Almost there.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it's missing a little by the seat post


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 29 2008, 06:10 PM~9816111
> *looks like it's missing a little by the seat post
> *


Its just the angle of the pic. Its actually under the seat post but by this time tomorrow everything will fit snug as a bug. :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

progress?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 30 2008, 01:01 PM~9822651
> *progress?
> *


No, something came up.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2008, 01:20 PM~9822849
> *No, something came up.
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, I finally got this to fit in but Im not too happy with the gaps. I think it will be ok when I start to add more metal to it later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also had a chance to work on this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is all thats left of the seatpost.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This grinder chewed it up in no time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After some more grinding.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and finally cleaned up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You can see the serial number on the parts. I still need to clean it here and there but I will do that later on. Next step is keep working on the front part of the frame. The rear part is going to be last. More updates on monday.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

loooking good raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Had to redesign the lower bar. 










I should have these cut out by the end of the week.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

very nice raul


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 2 2008, 05:06 PM~9850652
> *very nice raul
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

its alright...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice homie se ve que va a quedar chingona


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 3 2008, 10:45 PM~9859043
> *nice homie se ve que va a quedar chingona
> *


Esperate para ver lo que va a pasar esta semana.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just taped the top bar on since I cant get it welded for a while. 










I usually wait till I get things welded in but I think it will be ok if I get this part cut out. Should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2008, 11:51 PM~9859092
> *Esperate para ver lo que va a pasar esta semana.
> *


ALGO MAS CHINGON O QUE COMPA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 3 2008, 11:58 PM~9859548
> *ALGO MAS CHINGON O QUE COMPA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2008, 01:00 AM~9859561
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 4 2008, 06:17 PM~9864559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did I tell you I got the box the other day?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

r those 4 me? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2008, 12:15 PM~9869898
> *r those 4 me?  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: I still have to work on yours. Maybe next week?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2008, 11:43 PM~9867136
> *Did I tell you I got the box the other day?
> *


no. Glad you got it. I still need to send ya a m.o.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No more updates today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lookin good homie


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2008, 02:43 PM~9870795
> *No more updates today. Maybe tomorrow.
> *


time to break out the welder :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 5 2008, 07:13 PM~9872695
> *time to break out the welder :cheesy:
> *


Im going to try to get some welding done this weekend but I cant promise anything.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2008, 01:01 PM~9870170
> *:no: I still have to work on yours. Maybe next week?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 6 2008, 12:42 PM~9878127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Im trying to do some stuff for you and Gabe. I think thats going to be ready for portland. hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates this weekend.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

what do u use to smooth the parts out? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 7 2008, 02:46 PM~9887865
> *what do u use to smooth the parts out? :0
> *


I go in with my regular grinder to get the shape and then any curves or things like that I have to use a die grinder.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i guess no one else is doing work in this buildoff?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2008, 05:25 PM~9889130
> *i guess no one else is doing work in this buildoff?????
> *


I think theres still a few people in it. Its already Febuary so they better post some pics or something.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates in the morning. :yes: but no welding for a while.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up raul





> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 12:49 AM~9906836
> *More updates in the morning.  :yes: but no welding for a while.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 10 2008, 12:50 AM~9906841
> *  whats up raul
> *


Whats up homie. Anything new at Ginos?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

YA TERMINA ESA MADRE WEY NO MAS PIERDES EL TIEMPO CARNAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!!!

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice progress raul i know your will be on top and hard to touch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More pics. I decided to try and bend these this morning so heres what happened.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This part was a little off so I fixed that first.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

To keep from everything from moving I bolted them together in 3 different places.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After the first bend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got some help from my mini sledge.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

During the bending process...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

almost there...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wasnt too happy with the little dips on the inside of the tube but I couldnt really do anything about it. I think I can fix it but I will work on it later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt know what to do with the extra bar. All I really need is for it to go past the seat post. The front tank is going to probably be flat so I can fit more patterns and shit like that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This part had to be taken down a little bit more for everything to line up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And this is where Im at now. I cut the bars down and got them ready for the next step. I will hopefully be welding some of this together by next weekend if all goes right.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 16 2008, 10:15 PM~9960199
> *
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

cool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

wow...so much work into this build.
its coming along nicely raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 17 2008, 10:17 PM~9967658
> *wow...so much work into this build.
> its coming along nicely raul
> *


and I just decided to some more new stuff that I have never done before. It will be a while before I post more progress but hopefully we will be welding real soon.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE CARNAL ESTA CHINGON ESE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

keep da great work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2008, 08:07 PM~9945713
> *FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!!!
> 
> TTT
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Feb 23 2008, 01:42 PM~10012025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice and updates


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 18 2008, 01:26 AM~9968197
> *and I just decided to some more new stuff that I have never done before. It will be a while before I post more progress but hopefully we will be welding real soon.
> *


when are you going to get it welded up and post some more pics? looking man!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

lookin good raul!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will have finally get some welding done on it tomorrow. Not much but enough to move on to the next step.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Major thanks to my homie Bob for welding the top bar in for me.  More pics tomorrow.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2008, 10:45 PM~10020975
> *Major thanks to my homie Bob for welding the top bar in for me.    More pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of your hand!! :roflmao: :roflmao: j/p man


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn man its getting there looks good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2008, 08:47 PM~10021003
> *more pics of your hand!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/p man
> *


You dont want to see any of the other pics I took. My hands are all over the place. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

c'mon. i gotta go to sleep


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2008, 09:29 PM~10021432
> *c'mon. i gotta go to sleep
> *


see you tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2008, 10:30 PM~10021448
> *see you tomorrow.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres some better pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Next step is to cut this bar off. That should happen to today or tomorrow.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2008, 08:36 PM~9959976
> *I wasnt too happy with the little dips on the inside of the tube but I couldnt really do anything about it. I think I can fix it but I will work on it later.
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice progress raul


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2008, 11:12 PM~10021281
> *You dont want to see any of the other pics I took. My hands are all over the place.  :biggrin:
> *


com'n ,you gotta post them up now!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Feb 25 2008, 11:05 AM~10024759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

HAVE U STARTED ON MY PARTS :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2008, 07:46 PM~10029040
> *HAVE U STARTED ON MY PARTS  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Im not really sure what there going to look like yet. We will figure it all out when I come over for the show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just a quick update. More some time this week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One thing I hate doing when I cut off the seat post of the lower bar on a Schwinn frame is filling it in or capping it off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So what Im going to do is take this thing and cut the bottom out and use it to replace the part where I cut the tube off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Theres enough flat metal to replace the part from the lower bar and the seat post but I dont want to cut the seat post yet. I dont want to risk things not lining up later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Later today I will cut this out and hopefully get it welded in.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

KOOL HOMIE SE VE QUE VA A QUEDAR CHINGONA NICE WORK ESE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So I got this piece cut out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After some more cutting and a little bit of grinding I got this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm raul :0 thats what i call presition!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I might get this welded tomorrow. I want to clean the inside before anything else. More updates on monday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got this cleaned up so its ready for welding. I dont know when that will happen but atleast its ready.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

There wasnt enough of the bottom part of the crank case to cover both areas. I bought this from Juan Gotti and Im going to use it to cap off the seat post when Im finished welding the lower bar in.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was just going to weld the sides on flat but I decided to bend them a little bit.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I know it gets repetitive, but what thickness metal is that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to work on making the pieces to fill in the bottom today or tomorrow when I get a chance.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2008, 04:43 PM~10066213
> *I know it gets repetitive, but what thickness metal is that?
> *


16 guage.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 05:46 PM~10066222
> *16 guage.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I need some advice from you guys. I dont know if I should bend the rear lower bars to match the ones that are in there now or if I should just leave them straight? If I leave them straight it will still clear the rim and the tire. I dont think its necessary to bend them but what do you guys think? :dunno:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2008, 08:24 PM~10066632
> *I need some advice from you guys. I dont know if I should bend the rear lower bars to match the ones that are in there now or if I should just leave them straight? If I leave them straight it will still clear the rim and the tire. I dont think its necessary to bend them but what do you guys think?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


bend them! :biggrin: it'll look better


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yea, I think Im going to do that.  Im not looking forward to it.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 2 2008, 11:33 AM~10066669
> *bend them! :biggrin: it'll look better
> *


x2


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

wont they be shorter if you bend them ? but if not bend them it will look more professional looking


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

bend them and show a side view


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 1 2008, 06:36 PM~10066679
> *wont they be shorter if you bend them ? but if not bend them it will look more professional looking
> *


The bars on there now are too long so I have the room. Im also thinking about how Im going to connect the bars to the crank case and I think Im going to end up stretching that so I think it will be ok.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is all I did today.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ARE YOU DONE YET??????WITH YOUR TRIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 2 2008, 07:50 PM~10072793
> *ARE YOU DONE YET??????WITH YOUR TRIKE
> *


what trike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also shortened the seatpost and put the seat post clamp on for the hell of it.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2008, 08:53 PM~10072824
> *I also shortened the seatpost and put the seat post clamp on for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates sometime this week.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks for the updates on ur bike! lookin good! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 6 2008, 06:38 AM~10102540
> *thanks for the updates on ur bike! lookin good! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 6 2008, 07:38 AM~10102540
> *thanks for the updates on ur bike! lookin good! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Anthony.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its realy gonna suck for the guy that does the bondo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 6 2008, 01:50 PM~10105669
> *its realy gonna suck for the guy that does the bondo.
> *


I dont think it will be too bad.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2008, 12:52 PM~10105679
> *I dont think it will be too bad.
> *


idk. bike looks good so far.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

REAL NICE WORK TE LA RIFAS CARNAL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice build


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

how the bike coming along.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 06:42 PM~10136963
> *how the bike coming along.
> *


Its not.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2008, 08:43 PM~10136967
> *Its not.
> *


  what kinda rims you using on this?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 06:43 PM~10136970
> *  what kinda rims you using on this?
> *


I want to use spokes on this but it all depends on whats out there and what the parts look like. If I have time I would really like to do something different with the rims but Im not really worried about that yet.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool, cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will post a pic of whatever tonight when I get home just for the hell of it .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2008, 09:28 PM~10137422
> *I will post a pic of whatever tonight when I get home just for the hell of it .
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

blah...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

ready for welding? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like those replacement rear arms :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 11 2008, 05:16 AM~10140951
> *ready for welding? :biggrin:
> *


Almost.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

awesome just awsome


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn this will be the best radical 12 inch on the circuit.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

another great addition to thee artistics.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 11 2008, 11:34 PM~10147768
> *another great addition to thee artistics.
> *


possibly joining kings???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 08:35 PM~10147779
> *possibly joining kings???
> *


not this again.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 11 2008, 11:36 PM~10147811
> *not this again.
> *


what???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 09:31 PM~10147722
> *damn this will be the best radical 12 inch on the circuit.
> *


dont get people started.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 11:39 PM~10147844
> *dont get people started.
> *


like who. who else is building a rad 12inch?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 09:40 PM~10147855
> *like who. who else is building a rad 12inch?
> *


I just dont want to get a certain state upset if this starts to win alot.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 11:41 PM~10147869
> *I just dont want to get a certain state upset if this starts to win alot.
> *


yeah fuck wyoming


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 08:41 PM~10147869
> *I just dont want to get a certain state upset if this starts to win alot.
> *


word.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 09:44 PM~10147891
> *yeah fuck wyoming
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that is the "certain" state your talking about right? It couldn't possibly be my home state of Texas???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

its too late.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2008, 12:02 AM~10148103
> *its too late.
> *


it only midnight here


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

17 pages and the frame aint done?? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2008, 04:54 AM~10149558
> *17 pages and the frame aint done?? :0
> *


Are you really surprised?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

COMO VA ESTA MADRE WEI?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

MASSIVE....












P.O.S


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

There probably wont be any kind of progress on this for some time. I cant get to a welder until the weekends and this weekend is the first show in the area. So its all going to have to wait for about a week and a half. I think this is going to be the first page of those topic with no pics.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

ur bike is looking good! can't wait to see it in person all done!
:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2008, 09:10 AM~10150596
> *Are you really surprised?
> *


not really. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think this weekend I might have a chance to get some welding done so there might be some progress.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got this in yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe more updates this weekend.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 20 2008, 12:49 PM~10214873
> *I got this in yesterday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: glad it made it there!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2008, 12:50 AM~10227632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got some welding done today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2008, 11:02 PM~10232466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bice raul


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 06:02 AM~10232466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: good job raul,
i want moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 23 2008, 01:38 AM~10233036
> *:thumbsup: good job raul,
> i want moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More pics tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 01:52 AM~10233093
> *More pics tomorrow.
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 12:52 AM~10233093
> *More pics tomorrow.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks tight.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ORALE CARNAL SE MIRA CHINGONA :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

speechless. . . looks good


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

x2 nice progress


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 01:52 AM~10233093
> *More pics tomorrow.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics after I wash my car.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 09:14 PM~10237629
> *Pics after I wash my car.
> *


did you get that pm?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2008, 07:14 PM~10237629
> *Pics after I wash my car.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This thing is getting heavy.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Cant wait to see this little thing finished


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still need to clean this up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 23 2008, 08:19 PM~10238160
> *Cant wait to see this little thing finished
> *


Its slowly getting there. More pics sometime this week.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what size metal are you using for the tank


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 24 2008, 08:37 AM~10241039
> *what size metal are you using for the tank
> *


16 guage.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

miralo muy chingon :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

what kind of welder are u using?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 27 2008, 07:57 AM~10266948
> *what kind of welder are u using?
> *


I just use whatever wire feed welder I have access to. I usually use all kinds of brands but for this project I have only used one welder. I will take some pics of that next time I use it.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, I havent had a chance to do anything to this. Maybe updates next week.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 12:05 PM~10276483
> *Yeah, I havent had a chance to do anything to this. Maybe updates next week.
> *


this project makes me sad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 10:38 AM~10276709
> *this project makes me sad
> *


Is it because its going to be done faster then yours? :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 11:21 AM~10277036
> *Is it because its going to be done faster then yours?  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 01:21 PM~10277036
> *Is it because its going to be done faster then yours?  :dunno:
> *


no because the owner has problems


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

check out www.shortyfatz.com


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 11:49 AM~10277293
> *no  because the owner has problems
> *


I dont see a problem? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 28 2008, 11:59 AM~10277359
> *check out www.shortyfatz.com
> *


 :thumbsup: Im a big fan of those guys and what they do. I havent had a chance to talk to those guys when I see them at the Street low shows.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FIRST TIME I SEE THIS TOPIC HA NICE WORK


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats wrong with the bottom down tube? lined up?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 12:28 PM~10277550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about where it meets the head tube? The original lower bar is soldered to the head tube. So because you cant weld that I just left it alone.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Question for all the fabricators and welders out there. Im thinking of brazing the lower bar in. I think it will be cleaner and there wont be much to grind down but I dont know. What do you guys think?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks good raul, i think you might be the only to actually finish the bike


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thats a difficult spot you know, i think braced would be beter, but i don't know alot of this so let the pro speak :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i say you should braze it so it would get the molded look  and since it a child bike and no one over 60 pounds is going to sit on it , it will be strong enough  have tried brazing yet ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 28 2008, 04:44 PM~10279217
> *i say you should braze it so it would get the molded look   and since it a child bike and no one over 60 pounds is going to sit on it , it will be strong enough   have tried brazing yet ?
> *


I used to work for this place where I soldered radiators together. Almost all the metal work on my trike was brazed but I havent done it a long time but I think I still got it.  I might go for it by next weekend.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can someone do me a favor and give me the outside dimension for a 12" tire. I would also like to know how wide it is please.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice homie looks good :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 29 2008, 01:24 AM~10282329
> *nice homie looks good  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 03:02 PM~10277825
> *Question for all the fabricators and welders out there. Im thinking of brazing the lower bar in. I think it will be cleaner and there wont be much to grind down but I dont know. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


You could braze it in and run the risk of warping the shit out of the thin metal, because the other part is so thick. What I would suggest to do is put a heavy chamfer on both sides of the thick part, then weld it in place. The chamfer will allow room for the welds to be blended out, then a little bondo and it'll look smooth as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2008, 02:22 AM~10282324
> *Can someone do me a favor and give me the outside dimension for a 12" tire. I would also like to know how wide it is please.
> *


12" almost exactly across o.d.

and about 1-5/8" wide


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2008, 05:30 PM~10285451
> *12" almost exactly across o.d.
> 
> and about 1-5/8" wide
> *


  Thanks homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the piece tacked in right now. I dont know when Im going to get a chance to braze it in. But atleast this way it wont move around or anything.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

under the tank


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

under the crank case


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

up on top. All of this until I get it brazed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice
http///www.myspace.com/lowriderholicradionet.com


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 10:34 PM~10287372
> *nice
> http///www.myspace.com/lowriderholicradionet.com
> *


***


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

**** erectus


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats fucked up juangotti


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i hate that type of wire it makes such a mess and makes a weird sound


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 29 2008, 10:43 PM~10287428
> *i hate that type of wire it makes such a mess and makes a weird sound
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2008, 12:41 AM~10287416
> *thats fucked up juangotti
> *


good sht


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 12:42 AM~10287425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you gonna grind down the back mounts of leave em bubbled?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More progress sometime this week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 10:53 PM~10287504
> *are you gonna grind down the back mounts of leave em bubbled?
> *


The part with the hole?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

its looking good homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 12:57 AM~10287523
> *The part with the hole?
> *


WHERE THE CUSTOM FACED MEETS THE MOUNTS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 11:00 PM~10287546
> *WHERE THE CUSTOM FACED MEETS THE MOUNTS.
> *


 :uh: I cant believe you asked me that. My grinders broken, I didnt get home till it got dark, its 11pm here so if I did have the grinder it would have to wait till later.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2008, 01:02 AM~10287562
> *:uh:  I cant believe you asked me that. My grinders broken, I didnt get home till it got dark, its 11pm here so if I did have the grinder it would have to wait till later.
> *


I cant believe you got but hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No progress yet.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice!!!!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

This killah minibike will be really hottttttttttttttttt!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

best!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Rims and tires will be here in a few weeks.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 12:58 PM~10317446
> *Rims and tires will be here in a few weeks.
> *


what kind did you get ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 2 2008, 06:31 PM~10319979
> *what kind did you get ?
> *


Some 52 spoke rims but Im going to modify them later.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 06:40 PM~10320042
> *Some 52 spoke rims but Im going to modify them later.
> *


man  i thought you were going to get some awesome rims from people that "make them "  but its okay


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hurry up and catch up so i can work on mine again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 2 2008, 07:28 PM~10320485
> *hurry up and catch up so i can work on mine again
> *


meh.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 2 2008, 06:53 PM~10320166
> *man    i thought you were going to get some awesome rims from people that "make them "    but its okay
> *


I wish I could but *someone* wouldnt help me. I think the one I do will turn out good.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 08:37 PM~10320575
> *I wish I could but someone wouldnt help me. I think the one I do will turn out good.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 07:37 PM~10320575
> *I wish I could but someone wouldnt help me. I think the one I do will turn out good.
> *


well hopefully if everything goes well next month i will have some rims for daughters bike after i pay somebody  cough mannys cough good luck i hope you make some bad ass rim now you could say * I BUILD CUSTOM FRAMES , CUSTOM PARTS , AND NOW CUSTOM RIMS :| WITH MY OWN TWO HANDS*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Apr 2 2008, 07:50 PM~10320678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure and post some pics of those when you get them. I think the rims are going to tun out real good. I have some ideas for them but I wont know for sure until I get them. Im making new stuff al the time. Thats why Im really looking forward to doing this bike cause Im trying all kinds of new things that I havent done before.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 08:08 PM~10320881
> *Make sure and post some pics of those when you get them. I think the rims are going to tun out real good. I have some ideas for them but I wont know for sure until I get them. Im making new stuff al the time. Thats why Im really looking forward to doing this bike cause Im trying all kinds of new things that I havent done before.
> *


sure will ive been thinking about buying rims trough the intranetz but then why :uh: id rather go to the best


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 2 2008, 08:12 PM~10320933
> *sure will ive been thinking about buying rims trough the intranetz but then why  :uh: id rather go to the best
> *


Manny's  Thats a luxury that I dont have.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 09:08 PM~10320881
> *Thanks.
> *


 :|


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2008, 08:15 PM~10320994
> *Manny's    Thats a luxury that I dont have.
> *


 :no: lol but you have youre self and tools


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 2 2008, 08:17 PM~10321022
> *:no: lol but you have youre self and tools
> *


Making custom rims is going to be going to be cool. I dont think it will be a problem. Once I get that figured out I can move on to 20" rims.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates saturday for sure.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

On todays agenda was just cutting off the seat post.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I had to cut it this way to not hit the support tab for the chainguard.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

self explanatory.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thats all you got done today???????????/ no wonder it takes you a year to buils a frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 5 2008, 04:48 PM~10343256
> *thats all you got done today???????????/ no wonder it takes you a year to buils a frame
> *


 :roflmao: No Im not finished posting. Its all I could to it today cause I have other things Im working on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wish you would have done mine like that. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 05:01 PM~10343358
> *wish you would have done mine like that. :biggrin:
> *


Me too. I think its time for me to get my own welder so I have more control over that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is where Im at. Next thing is to braze the lower bar in and then try to figure out the back. The only thing holding me back from doing that is Im going to have to wait till I get the rear rim so I make sure everything lines up. Other then that the only other thing I can do is work on the skirts and try to get that done.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you think it will be done by vegas???????????????/ :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 5 2008, 05:40 PM~10343539
> *you think it will be done by vegas???????????????/ :uh:
> *


It doesnt really matter. :|


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:|


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

coming out nice


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2008, 04:00 AM~10346216
> *coming out nice
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

are you going to box in the down tube or leave it flat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2008, 12:14 AM~10352797
> *are you going to box in the down tube or leave it flat?
> *


Its going to be flat.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates this weekend.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 10 2008, 12:25 PM~10382333
> *:thumbsdown:  :|
> *


great


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, toyshopcustoms :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2008, 01:32 PM~10382375
> *great
> *


FU :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 10 2008, 01:20 PM~10382785
> *FU :|
> *


pass


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2008, 02:21 PM~10382788
> *i luv ass
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 10 2008, 01:24 PM~10382827
> *:I want you to do a massive attack on my anus.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2008, 01:26 PM~10382833
> *:barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2008, 05:56 PM~10343326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good way of doing that! Anymore progress? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to try to do something tomorrow but saturday for sure. :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2008, 04:49 PM~10384172
> *Im going to try to do something with my finger tomorrow but my ass still hurts .  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 10 2008, 07:53 PM~10386433
> *choo choo!!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2008, 08:55 PM~10386457
> *CHUGA,CHUGA
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These are brazing rods. Its pretty much a skinny brass rod covered in flux.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More pics later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got it brazed together. I dont have pics of the actual process.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not too bad. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also bent these today. I think Im going to bend them a little bit more.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates soon.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thats looking tops bro.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looking real good raul :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. Im going to make the rear skirts tomorrow and I think by next weekend I should be welding it all together.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2008, 10:12 PM~10402355
> *Thanks guys. Im going to make the rear skirts tomorrow and I think by next weekend I should be welding it all together.
> *



you coming to any Fresno shows?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 12 2008, 10:14 PM~10402363
> *you coming to any Fresno shows?
> *


I want to go to all of them. I want to go to the LG one next month but I might be in Mexico that weekend. Hopefully Im not and I can make it out to the show.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2008, 10:15 PM~10402377
> *I want to go to all of them. I want to go to the LG one next month but I might be in Mexico that weekend. Hopefully Im not and I can make it out to the show.
> *



 what about orange cove king of the streets?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 12 2008, 10:18 PM~10402396
> *  what about orange cove king of the streets?
> *


In visalia? Or where is that? I think that one is too far away.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2008, 10:20 PM~10402426
> *In visalia? Or where is that? I think that one is too far away.
> *


its in Fresno county, just east about another 20 minutes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 12 2008, 10:23 PM~10402448
> *its in Fresno county, just east about another 20 minutes
> *


If its in May I might not make it just cause Im going to be out of town. Im trying to get my schedule figured out cause I want to make it to all the shows but I just gotta play it by ear.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

well my ice chest is open for ya


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 12 2008, 10:26 PM~10402486
> *  well my ice chest is open for ya
> *


I dont drink so just keep a few sodas in there for me. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2008, 10:34 PM~10402548
> *I dont drink so just keep a few sodas in there for me.  :biggrin:
> *


i dont drink either, sodas, waters and juice boxs 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2008, 04:27 PM~10400187
> *I finally got it brazed together. I dont have pics of the actual process.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing exciting. These are just some pics of my OG parts that I cleaned up a bit yesterday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sometime this week Im going to get to this. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I might try and make this work but Im not sure yet.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

do it ur catching up good


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

how long is the cylinder ?and how would you mount the tank ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 13 2008, 10:22 AM~10404686
> *do it ur catching up good
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 13 2008, 10:25 AM~10404698
> *how long is the cylinder ?and how would you mount the tank ?
> *


I dont even have the tank yet. Im not really worried about that yet. If I dont put it on this bike this year I will do it next year.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

lookin good raul, looks like your the only one that is still going in the lil tige build up challenge, 

oh yeah, SA rollerz also


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 13 2008, 01:46 PM~10405778
> *lookin good raul, looks like your the only one that is still going in the lil tige build up challenge,
> 
> oh yeah, SA rollerz also
> *


dont forget me. im takin my build off bike to dallas show in 2 weeks


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2008, 08:03 PM~10417149
> *dont forget me. im takin my build off bike to dallas show in 2 weeks
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

NICE LIKE IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got some more updates tomorrow.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE HOMIE


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just wait till this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

palabra.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

When is this going to be finished ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 15 2008, 08:38 PM~10425827
> *When is this going to be finished ?
> *


completely finished?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

First show i guess, i know you wont get everything done and finished for a while


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I honestly dont know when it will be done. If I wasnt working on other things right now I could dedicate more time to it. The frame should be done by end of the month. Im not going to send it to paint or chrome until all the parts are done and its complete so I know that everything fits right.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good bro keep up the good work


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2008, 01:43 PM~10425891
> *I honestly dont know when it will be done. If I wasnt working on other things right now I could dedicate more time to it. The frame should be done by end of the month. Im not going to send it to paint or chrome until all the parts are done and its complete so I know that everything fits right.
> *


 :thumbsup: Soungs good. Whats going on with the trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 15 2008, 08:46 PM~10425930
> *:thumbsup: Soungs good. Whats going on with the trike
> *


what trike?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2008, 05:02 PM~10423179
> *I got some more updates tomorrow.
> *


lies


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 08:27 PM~10442562
> *lies
> *


you got me.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2008, 10:28 PM~10442568
> *you got me.
> *


I missed alot in the fews I was gone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 08:29 PM~10442575
> *I missed alot in the fews I was gone
> *


I will make it up to you this weekend. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2008, 10:32 PM~10442616
> *I will make it up to you this weekend.  :|
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The only update I have is this. I decided that I was going to try and add the kickstand bracket to the frame. I really dont like those training wheels and I want the bike to stand on its own so I figure this is the best way to do that. More pics tomorrow.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 12:59 PM~10447105
> *The only update I have is this. I decided that I was going to try and add the kickstand bracket to the frame. I really dont like those training wheels and I want the bike to stand on its own so I figure this is the best way to do that. More pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


good idea! i was gonna tell u to do that LOL :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just hope it works out.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so part of the reason I havent done anything to the back of the frame is because I dont have the rims yet. No biggie cause I had this hub from another set of rims that I could use. Im assuming that there all the same size so if there not then hno: 

The hub after I took all the spokes off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All cleaned up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After I get the rims and I find out exactly where the arm for the coaster brake is I will weld in a tab so I can bolt it on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The lower bars were not bent enough so I had to do some more bending.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so I was grinding the bracket for the kickstand off and I knew that all the sparks were hitting me in the crotch. I was grinding on it for a while when I smelled something burning. I looked down and my pants and shirt were on fire. :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Bracket for the kickstand. Im probably going add this last because Im not really sure if Im going to have my rear fender come all the way down or cut it off short.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

FIRE CROUCH :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 19 2008, 03:00 PM~10454765
> *FIRE CROUCH :roflmao:
> *


Im ok. No harm done. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally cut this off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2008, 02:56 PM~10454740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ouch. been there, done that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Welded it together before I weld it into place.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FIRE FIRE CALL 911 :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt take any pics of the welding. The rear arms are welded on. Im still not really sure how Im going to to the top bars from the rear to the seat post. I got some time to figure it out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, Rusty193, SAC_TOWN
uh ohh this asshole :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also have to make the plugs for the holes from the old lower bars and clean up the welds. Then I can make the skirts. more updates sometime this week.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

This is one of the best 12inch bikes i have seen


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2008, 06:10 PM~10455097
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: juangotti, Rusty193, SAC_TOWN
> uh ohh this asshole :0  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha bite me juangotti!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)

thats a cool pic!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 19 2008, 06:03 PM~10455064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any changes? or are you almost done with the frame?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2008, 04:14 PM~10455121
> *any changes? or are you almost done with the frame?
> *


Problem #1
I need to figure out what Im going to do here.









Problem #2
I might change the skirts for a few reasons









Problem #3
Whatever I do with problem number 1 has to work with whatever happens here. So I gotta figure that out too.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

You should have bent them the way a stock frame is before they were welded in place.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 19 2008, 04:47 PM~10455271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got an idea for how to solve this problem but I have to make sure its going to work with everything else. I think you guys will like it.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Apr 19 2008, 04:12 PM~10455112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This should be cut out tomorrow.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn this bike is crazy. make me want to do a 12 incher.lol


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 Raul your 12i bike will be crazy when it will be finished!!!
 
and the pic of rusty is really nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to try to get some more things done. Im still trying to work out how Im going to connect the rear of the frame to the seatpost but I should have that figured out soon.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm raul   looks sooo nice, everything flows right!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad ass daymn!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The only original things on this bike is the head tube . lil seatpost and the crank tube. crazy shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 08:45 PM~10463203
> *The only original things on this bike is the head tube . lil seatpost and the crank tube. crazy shit
> *


I could have took a 26" frame or something else and cut it down to this but Im with cutting up a lil tiger. Atleast it started as one. The top bar, rear top bars and all the replacement metal for the crank case came from a Schwinn.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats what I am thinking of doing.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Apr 20 2008, 02:12 AM~10455112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 that's pretty sick :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn, it's looking good raul


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

sweet


----------



## MrMarcu$ (Mar 22, 2008)

I SEE HARD WORK PAY N OFF KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK ITS LOOKEN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just a quick size comparison. More progress soon.


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

hno: Killah minibike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 23 2008, 12:35 PM~10485776
> *hno: Killah minibike
> *


yup


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

awesome


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 01:36 PM~10485359
> *Just a quick size comparison. More progress soon.
> 
> 
> ...


whos gonna do the body work? you? you know what color your gonna paint it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 23 2008, 06:36 PM~10488210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent actually talked to anyone about the body work yet. Im waiting for everything to be finished before I do that. I got two homies in the club that will probably do it for me. :biggrin: I just have to ask them. This probably wont be painted for a while. I wanted to get it done in May or June but Im going to be going on a small vacation so Im not really sure when all of that is going to happen. More updates on the frame tomorrow.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

So you are having molded fenders now ? You lied to me :biggrin: Schwinn1966 could sell you some


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 23 2008, 06:48 PM~10488309
> *So you are having molded fenders now ? You lied to me  :biggrin: Schwinn1966 could sell you some
> *


Pics tomorrow. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have gotten to a point where I cant move forward cause I dont know how the fenders are going to be mounted so its time to work on those.  These are my fenders, OG Schwinn lil tiger fenders. :biggrin: They got alot of dents in them but it shouldnt be too bad getting them fixed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The rear fender is going to be a 3/4 fender. The part that gets cut off is going to be transplanted to the front fender because it looks to short.










This part is going to be cut off and thrown away. 









This part is what will be part of the front fender. 










More pics of this and more stuff later today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, I started today by trying to fix the dents in the fender. I got it cleaned up pretty good but there still a few dips here and there. All I did was take a hammer and beat it in from the inside.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cut off the bottom part of the rear fender. It looked like it was dragged for a while on the original bike it came from. It was cracked and a little rusty so were going to lose it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So the rear fender is ready to go. It will go on there something like this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is a section of the rear fender thats going to go on the front fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cut off the tip of the front fender. Its going to get welded to the front of the section we took of the rear fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This part was cut off because it was dented pretty bad and I didnt want to deal with filling in the hole later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

trash,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Both fenders


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The front fender will be welded up by saturday and then I will weld the sides on.

This is the tip of the front fender









The section from the rear









and the back part of the front fender










More updates soon.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is pretty much where the rear fender is going to sit. Im still working on a design but I should have that figured out by saturday. Meanwhile I still have to make that little piece of metal that bridges the two upper rear bars.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This pic is just for the hell of it. :|


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 01:55 AM~10499970
> *This pic is just for the hell of it.  :|
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

are you going to paint the fenders?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 25 2008, 08:19 AM~10500861
> *are you going to paint the fenders?
> *


Yes. Im going to mold the rear fender on the frame. I dont have any designs for the sides but Im still working on that.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 01:54 AM~10499966
> *This is pretty much where the rear fender is going to sit. Im still working on a design but I should have that figured out by saturday. Meanwhile I still have to make that little piece of metal that bridges the two upper rear bars.
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of seat are you gonna use?? the fender loooks a little tall if you were going to use a banna seat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Apr 25 2008, 11:28 AM~10501994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it will be ok. The seat isnt really that long and the back of it curves up right where the fender is.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's looking good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I saw 1luv today in person. wooaaa nice. I cant wait to see all the 12's in LV


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2008, 07:29 PM~10505246
> *I saw 1luv today in person. wooaaa nice. I cant wait to see all the 12's in LV
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 09:35 PM~10505306
> *pics?
> *


nope.  bit his shit goes hard


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2008, 07:37 PM~10505338
> *nope.   bit his shit goes hard
> *


huh?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

His lil bike is bad!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oh.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

coming out nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More progress tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 27 2008, 12:01 PM~10514469
> *
> *


X2


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 02:54 AM~10499966
> *This is pretty much where the rear fender is going to sit. Im still working on a design but I should have that figured out by saturday. Meanwhile I still have to make that little piece of metal that bridges the two upper rear bars.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE LOOKING GOOD ESE


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 07:35 PM~10505306
> *pics?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 27 2008, 08:21 PM~10517379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 27 2008, 08:48 PM~10517677
> *:|
> *


X916


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 01:54 AM~10499966
> *This is pretty much where the rear fender is going to sit. Im still working on a design but I should have that figured out by saturday. Meanwhile I still have to make that little piece of metal that bridges the two upper rear bars.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks tight bro


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2008, 02:56 AM~10513846
> *More progress tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 01:54 AM~10499966
> *This is pretty much where the rear fender is going to sit. Im still working on a design but I should have that figured out by saturday. Meanwhile I still have to make that little piece of metal that bridges the two upper rear bars.
> 
> 
> ...


No updates cause I been working alot of overtime. Hopefully tomorrow. But to answer everyones questions, yes that was my Coke and I did drink it. No, there is no more left but I will be buying more soon. Thanks.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2008, 10:13 PM~10527155
> *No updates cause I been working alot of overtime. Hopefully tomorrow. But to answer everyones questions, yes that was my Coke and I did drink it. No, there is no more left but I will be buying more soon. Thanks.
> *


lil deep brown coming soon?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i smell some bitchassness


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 10:52 PM~10527640
> *i smell some bitchassness
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 08:52 PM~10527640
> *i smell some bitchassness
> *


psycho babble.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres what my fenders are going to look like.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Front and rear fender. Hopefully I will get them cut out today.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool what gage you going to use sorry if spelling is not right


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool what gage you going to use sorry if spelling is not right


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2008, 03:20 PM~10533744
> *cool what gage you going to use sorry if spelling is not right
> *


I went with 16 guage. I cut out the side but I didnt have time to post them.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 29 2008, 03:56 PM~10534023
> *I went with 16 guage. I cut out the side but I didnt have time to post them.
> *


GREAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, Heres the rear fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Front fender still needs to be welded together.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

By this weekend I should have most of this welded up.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

tight.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

allready


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE HOMIE COOL :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

that's looking really good homie nice work


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2008, 05:46 AM~10539089
> *By this weekend I should have most of this welded up.
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting...


----------



## MrMarcu$ (Mar 22, 2008)

ITS LOOKEN NICE HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks everyone. No time to work on this right now.  I should have more updates this weekend.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 1 2008, 01:59 PM~10553036
> *
> *


Sup Noe.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Raul,

What welder are u gonna use to tack the fenders? Be CAREFUL! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 1 2008, 06:56 PM~10555194
> *Raul,
> 
> What welder are u gonna use to tack the fenders?  Be CAREFUL! :biggrin:
> *


Nothing special. I just gotta turn down the temp when I weld it. Its a good thing Im using the OG fenders. There alot better quality then the new stuff out there. If all goes well they will be welded up this weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not really an update but heres some pics of the rear fender taped together until I can weld it together.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## abe C. (Nov 13, 2007)

nice bro.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I know this looks like shit but I figured I would post it anyway. Its not welded together but it should be by this weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It should be real nice when its done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 2 2008, 03:45 PM~10562276
> *It should be real nice when its done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The next thing I did was take a piece of this to make the little arch thing that will hold the fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After some cutting and trimming I got this....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And then finally this. Once I weld this in I can weld the rear fender on. 



























More pics soon....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK SECRETS!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

comming along nicely


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Pretty Nice! Cant wait to see it nice and smooth it will look sweet! :biggrin: 

Need any wheels for this??? Special price Available?? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 8 2008, 11:47 AM~9639585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont have my list here with me but Im going to make my own parts for this project. Im going to be making my own...

rims
forks
fender braces
handlebars
mirrors
pedals
sissybar
chainguard, etc

Whatever isnt OG Schwinn will be custom on this bike.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 4 2008, 11:33 PM~10576755
> *:0
> *


Massive Attack homie. Wait till you see it done.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sssswwweeettt!!!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hurry up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 5 2008, 09:27 AM~10578503
> *hurry up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just a quick update. I wont be able to weld anything for a while so Im going to start working on the parts for the bike. My weekends for the rest of the month are going to be really busy so it might slow down for a while.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The first thing Im going to work on is my chainguard. I bought this along time ago from Chilly Willy so Im glad Im finally using it. I should be doing some more stuff to it this weekend.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

You need to pick up a welder of your own! Waiting to get stuff welded sucks, been there! 
Look into the small 120V Lincoln welders (what I have) , not that expensive, they work great and you can run gas or flux core.

*<a href=\'http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100093231\' target=\'_blank\'>Lincoln Welder at Home Depot</a>*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 7 2008, 05:59 AM~10597001
> *You need to pick up a welder of your own!  Waiting to get stuff welded sucks, been there!
> Look into the small 120V Lincoln welders (what I have) , not that expensive, they work great and you can run gas or flux core.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the advice homie. I should have started this project with a new welder.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

use ur Stimulus Rebate! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 7 2008, 10:18 AM~10598930
> *use ur Stimulus Rebate! LOL :biggrin:
> *


Thats the plan but Im not going to get it till June.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

is that a midget chainguard?




> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2008, 01:26 AM~10596644
> *The first thing Im going to work on is my chainguard. I bought this along time ago from Chilly Willy so Im glad Im finally using it. I should be doing some more stuff to it this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 7 2008, 08:26 PM~10604281
> *is that a midget chainguard?
> *


No, I think it came off of a 16" pixie or something like that cause its really long. All it says on the chainguard is Schwinn.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just finished drawing somethings up right now. More updates soon.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i hope so.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so this is what my fork will look like. I think its going to change a bit. This will be done after I get a few other things taken care of.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is my sissy bar. This will be the next thing to be done by this weekend.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

nice


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

looks good so far


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 7 2008, 05:59 AM~10597001
> *You need to pick up a welder of your own!  Waiting to get stuff welded sucks, been there!
> Look into the small 120V Lincoln welders (what I have) , not that expensive, they work great and you can run gas or flux core.
> 
> ...


for a littel bit more you can get a tig that what i want next
o and the bike is looking sweet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a welder now!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 09:31 AM~10615791
> *I got a welder now!!!
> *


pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I aint had a camera in almost 6 months. its a lil one. I paid 100 bux for it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 09:35 AM~10615823
> *I aint had a camera in almost 6 months. its a lil one. I paid 100 bux for it
> *


You should have bought a camera instead.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol so I can take pictures of the welder that I would not have bought. lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 09:48 AM~10615983
> *lol so I can take pictures of the welder that I would not have bought. lol
> *


Honestly, I rather have a camera then a welder. Its way more valuable to me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2008, 02:20 AM~10614096
> *Ok, so this is what my fork will look like. I think its going to change a bit. This will be done after I get a few other things taken care of.
> 
> 
> ...


I had to redraw this cause it was all wrong. More pics later today or tomorrow.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

nice designs


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 07:55 PM~10639772
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This might not be important to anyone but I never knew what year my frame was. It didnt come with the crank so I couldnt tell that way. There was supposed to be a serial number on the og fork but I sold that and I couldnt find out any info from that. I was going though some old emails looking for something not related to this and I saw the emails from the transactions and shit for the frame. I got this frame from ebay and it was listed as a 1973 Schwinn lil tiger so Im going to go with that.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 09:48 AM~10615983
> *lol so I can take pictures of the welder that I would not have bought. lol
> *


lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 02:05 AM~10642194
> *This might not be important to anyone but I never knew what year my frame was. It didnt come with the crank so I couldnt tell that way. There was supposed to be a serial number on the og fork but I sold that and I couldnt find out any info from that. I was going though some old emails looking for something not related to this and I saw the emails from the transactions and shit for the frame. I got this frame from ebay and it was listed as a 1973 Schwinn lil tiger so Im going to go with that.
> *


  my blue frame is a 73


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 06:01 AM~10639888
> *
> *


:loco:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No more updates until next week.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 14 2008, 08:17 PM~10657753
> *:angry:
> *


Im going away for a few days. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2008, 09:26 PM~10657830
> *Im going away for a few days.  :biggrin:
> *


have a good time! let me know if ur gonna make it to Denver... i got a spot for u! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 14 2008, 09:08 PM~10658245
> *have a good time! let me know if ur gonna make it to Denver... i got a spot for u! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more pics soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2008, 06:29 PM~10722656
> *more pics soon.
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

wohhh... its been a long time sence i've seen this topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally had some time to work on this again. I should have these cleaned up ad mounted on the bike by tomorrow. More updates soon.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 26 2008, 01:49 PM~10739577
> *:worship:
> *


Hows your build going buddy? Hows the family?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2008, 01:54 PM~10739599
> *Hows your build going buddy? Hows the family?
> *


Busy but i should be working on it soon


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 26 2008, 02:56 PM~10739613
> *Busy but i should be working on it soon
> *


wuz up REC how you doing


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 26 2008, 03:36 PM~10740195
> *
> *


x2


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2008, 01:47 PM~10739572
> *I finally had some time to work on this again. I should have these cleaned up ad mounted on the bike by tomorrow. More updates soon.
> 
> 
> ...


are these the sissy bars


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

coming along nicely.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 26 2008, 11:24 PM~10743552
> *are these the sissy bars
> *


yea


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After I finish some other things Im working on I will get back on this bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 10:22 PM~10802240
> *
> *


Its a secret. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2008, 03:47 PM~10739572
> *I finally had some time to work on this again. I should have these cleaned up ad mounted on the bike by tomorrow. More updates soon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2008, 03:24 AM~10596639
> *Just a quick update. I wont be able to weld anything for a while so Im going to start working on the parts for the bike. My weekends for the rest of the month are going to be really busy so it might slow down for a while.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe we will have some updates on this soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I love this lil bike and cant wait to see it in person


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pics tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 01:25 AM~10923223
> *pics tomorrow.
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2008, 06:17 PM~10927567
> *:|
> *


The hardware store was closed. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 10:20 PM~10928923
> *The hardware store was closed. Maybe tomorrow.
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates real soon.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2008, 03:39 AM~10946238
> *Updates real soon.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE  THE SEAT ITS OG SCHWINN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 25 2008, 08:44 PM~10952462
> *NICE HOMIE   THE SEAT ITS OG SCHWINN
> *


No, its not OG but thats ok.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 25 2008, 09:03 PM~10952586
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


I know and I really wanted an OG seat pan but I couldnt find one. I might switch it out next year if I have the chance.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2008, 10:08 PM~10952629
> *I know and I really wanted an OG seat pan but I couldnt find one. I might switch it out next year if I have the chance.
> *


 :| :nosad:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2008, 10:08 PM~10952629
> *I know and I really wanted an OG seat pan but I couldnt find one. I might switch it out next year if I have the chance.
> *


u dont need the og one... i used the same seat on one of mine and nobody can tell the difference.
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just want to say that Im going to get this bike back on track starting tomorrow. Theres a show this weekend so I wont be able to do much but check back to see whats next.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2008, 10:37 PM~10952889
> *I just want to say that Im going to get this bike back on track starting tomorrow. Theres a show this weekend so I wont be able to do much but check back to see whats next.
> *


RIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 25 2008, 09:41 PM~10952924
> *RIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :|
> *


I bet you its going to be done before your 16" :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2008, 10:48 PM~10952970
> *I bet you its going to be done before your 16"  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 25 2008, 09:55 PM~10953021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you and shaquisha need to go to sleep. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:roflmao: :| :werd:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2008, 10:33 PM~10953315
> *you and shaquisha need to go to sleep.  :|
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2008, 11:33 PM~10953315
> *you and shaquisha need to go to sleep.  :|
> *


DONT TALK TO YOUR MOM LIKE THAT :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2008, 10:33 PM~10953315
> *you and shaquisha need to go to sleep.  :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

big thanks to Raul for hooking up my boys chainguard :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 26 2008, 10:32 PM~10961304
> *big thanks to Raul for hooking up my boys chainguard :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


  Anytime homie. Just wait till you see the chain guard for this project. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2008, 09:45 PM~10952468
> *No, its not OG but thats ok.
> *


NO HAY PEDO CARNAL SE MIRA CHINGON :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so alot of people have been asking me whats up with this bike? Where is it? Whens it going to be done? Well its still here and its pretty much the same. Why? Two reasons. The first one is that I have been working on other projects and parts for people so that takes up alot of time. The second thing is I ran into a small problem.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats the problem? 


















The problem is this. The top rear bar was supposed to come over and meet up with the seat post but it didnt exactly do it like I wanted it to. So now I have to figure out how Im going to fix that. I really dont want to cut off the lower bars and move it then re weld everything. I think theres a better solution out there but I havent though of it yet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The next step....










While I figure out what to do about the problem with the bars not lining up, I need to weld in the piece that will connect both rear bars. Once I get that in, then I can figure out what to do next. If all goes well, I will be doing that this weekend. So I should have more update soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Alright, so this is what Im going to do. This is ther piece that needs to get welded in first.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I found this scrap piece of tube so Im going to clean this up to use it to fill in this gap. This will make sure that if someone sits on the bike, it wont collapse.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I took all the paint off the bar...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cut it down a bit and smashed one end of it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2008, 05:57 PM~11171724
> *I cut it down a bit and smashed one end of it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When the arch gets welded in, then I can weld the tube to that like this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then I can weld the other side to the back of the seat post like this. Once I do that, Im going to cut the side bars and make a smaller skirt that will go in front of the on thats there now. I havent drawn that up but I will post what that looks like when I get there. More updates soon .


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got my sissy bar made and mounted on. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 08:19 PM~11192195
> *I finally got my sissy bar made and mounted on.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you gonna be done before vegas? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2008, 07:31 PM~11192282
> *you  gonna be done before vegas? :0
> *


Its a secret. :|


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 08:20 PM~11192208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chingon carnal


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

nice work Raul! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up Anthony? Hows it going man?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 10:21 PM~11193263
> *What up Anthony? Hows it going man?
> *


good! jus been sellin off some of my bikes. jus sold another stingray today.
i also been messin wtih those spinners i make... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good. you turn tables??? I forgot you made those


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

yeah i still got to those going for some pepes on here.


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Killah sissy bar raul , take it for the barbecue(Special sissy bars with 2 fonctions) :biggrin: 
have you find the solution for the seat tube???
TTT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jul 27 2008, 11:27 PM~11194118
> *Killah sissy bar raul , take it for the barbecue(Special sissy bars with 2 fonctions) :biggrin:
> have you find the solution for the seat tube???
> TTT.
> *


I got it figured out. I will have more updates soon.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

that is bad ass but is the one piece of the lil tiger the seat thing and crank housing?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 27 2008, 11:40 PM~11194200
> *that is bad ass but is the one piece of the lil tiger the seat thing and crank housing?
> *


Its that and the head tube.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 06:20 PM~11192208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. what rims are you planning on using?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 28 2008, 02:27 AM~11194633
> *looks good. what rims are you planning on using?
> *


I really want to do some spoke rims but I might do something faced. Im not really sure yet. One thing is for sure, I want to make them.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2008, 07:22 PM~11200536
> *I really want to do some spoke rims but I might do something faced. Im not really sure yet. One thing is for sure, I want to make them.
> *


hit me up when ur ready for the rims LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 28 2008, 06:32 PM~11200631
> *:biggrin:
> 
> hit me up when ur ready for the rims LOL
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2008, 05:22 PM~11200536
> *I really want to do some spoke rims but I might do something faced. Im not really sure yet. One thing is for sure, I want to make them.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice progress raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!!! TTT


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

is this the only lil tiger buildup that actually has updates


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 5 2008, 01:12 PM~11266000
> *is this the only lil tiger buildup that actually has updates
> *


mines been done forever.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2008, 03:47 PM~11267397
> *mines been done forever.
> *


yeaa it has but there were way more than 2 competing lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just checking to make sure the chain will clear. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its starting to slowly come together...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 5 2008, 03:59 PM~11267513
> *yeaa it has but there were way more than 2 competing lol
> *


i think they dropped out. rules were to post pics once a month. socios and i did so we win


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2008, 06:04 PM~11267577
> *i think they dropped out. rules were  to post pics once a month. socios and i did  so we win
> *


didnt drop out, but i lose


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2008, 03:02 PM~11267556
> *Just checking to make sure the chain will clear.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like its more to the left.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 30 2008, 11:23 AM~11213234
> *nice progress raul
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 5 2008, 05:40 PM~11268505
> *looks like its more to the left.
> *


I will put a chain on it tomorrow.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

so if your not done by vegas i win? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2008, 06:40 PM~11269057
> *so if your not done by vegas i win? :biggrin:
> *


Go back and read the rules.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

what did they say i cant find it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2008, 06:47 PM~11269120
> *what did they say i cant find it
> *


when I get home I will post it and do some updates.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2008, 10:49 PM~11290285
> *meh
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie  is a og schwinn crank :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 7 2008, 10:30 PM~11290656
> *nice homie   is a og schwinn crank  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

any one know frisco kid where is he at.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2008, 11:44 PM~11290813
> *:yes:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice design very clean not too crazy just perfect cant wait to see your bicycle done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Aug 7 2008, 10:46 PM~11290825
> *any one know frisco kid where is he at.
> *


pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Aug 7 2008, 11:10 PM~11290994
> *Nice design very clean not too crazy just perfect cant wait to see your bicycle done
> *


Thanks. I plan on taking it to a few shows down there so hopefully you will get a chance to see it in person. Me and my homie plan on going to your shop sometime soon.


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2008, 12:15 AM~11291016
> *Thanks. I plan on taking it to a few shows down there so hopefully you will get a chance to see it in person. Me and my homie plan on going to your shop sometime soon.
> *


You and your club are all ways welcome i have so much stuff i lose track of what i have


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Aug 7 2008, 11:17 PM~11291027
> *You and your club are all ways welcome i have so much stuff i lose track of what i have
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so when I first took this bike apart I was trying to knock off the bearing cups with a hammer. I missed and hit the Schwinn badge and broke off the bottom screw.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I want to put another Schwinn badge on this bike but instead of using the regular screws Im going to use these spikes that I have had forever. I dont even remember when I got them from.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

so im guessing this aint gonna be done for vegas :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The new screws are bigger then the holes on the head tube and the badge itself so I have to make them bigger.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 8 2008, 06:23 PM~11297159
> *so im guessing this aint gonna be done for vegas :|
> *


I dont think so. My mural guy and painter are going to take a while. I think it will be done as in complete with all parts and stuff like that but it wont be painted or plated until next year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The top hole was easy enough to drill out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2008, 06:27 PM~11297176
> *I dont think so. My mural guy and painter are going to take a while. I think it will be done as in complete with all parts and stuff like that but it wont be painted or plated until next year.
> *


  

well quality take time so 

ill see it next year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I drilled out the holes on the badge and tried it on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I had to grind the rest of the screw off before I started drilling.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All done.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If you try this on your frame, make sure your screws clear the steering tube.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates later...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

a raul you going to the fifty one fifty show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 8 2008, 06:38 PM~11297277
> *a raul you going to the fifty one fifty show?
> *


I cant, Im going to be working on alot of stuff this weekend. Let me pm you in a bit.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2008, 06:40 PM~11297291
> *I cant, Im going to be working on alot of stuff this weekend. Let me pm you in a bit.
> *



your boy el raider is going to be there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2008, 05:37 PM~11297260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good motivation pic. 


were you get them lil shits for the head badge?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 9 2008, 09:39 AM~11300472
> *thats a good motivation pic.
> were you get them lil shits for the head badge?
> *


I think I bought them a long ass time ago when I used to live in Seattle. You can probably get them at hot topic or some place like that.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2008, 08:41 AM~11300483
> *I think I bought them a long ass time ago when I used to live in Seattle. You can probably get them at hot topic or some place like that.
> *


thats the spikes emos wear. :burn:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

http://studsandspikes.com/buy/spikes-c-43.html


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Aug 9 2008, 09:43 AM~11300496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2008, 08:45 AM~11300508
> *I guess my lil tiger is emo.  :|
> 
> *


no, its lil emo. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

socios b.c. prez	435
juangotti	80
Str8crazy80	37
schwinn1966	24
SAC_TOWN	23
sureñosbluez	22
CHILLY WILLY	19
SA ROLLERZ	18
76'_SCHWINN	15
MR.559	14
D Twist	13
noe_from_texas	13
TonyO	13
mitchell26	11
lesstime	11
bad news	11
El raider	10
Badass93	9
ozzylowrider	7
86' Chevy	6
AMB1800	6
chamuco61	5
tRiCk oR tReAt 2	5
JUSTDEEZ	4
STR8_CLOWN'N	4
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	4
PHXKSTM	3
CE 707	3
FRISCO KID	2
Rusty193	2
Drop'em	2
eric ramos	2
ghost-rider	2
goof_e	2
jonny b	2
MrMarcu$	2
78 Monte 4 Life	2
AZ WAR CHIEF	2
Mannys_Bike_Shop	2
Raguness	2
RAIDERSEQUAL	2
Hermanos of Peace	2
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	2
Wickeddragon68	2
REC	2
sic713	1
DirtyBird2	1
SADER20	1
abe C.	1
RollinBlue	1
BABOSO HYDROS	1
SocioS530	1
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	1
chingon 65	1
Clown confution	1
daddy o	1
D-Low	1
impala65	1
G~MoneyCustoms	1
SUPREME69	1
DSweet LuX	1
the poor boys	1
Stickz	1
recklesslifestyles	1


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2008, 12:17 PM~11315244
> *socios b.c. prez	435
> juangotti	80
> Str8crazy80	37
> ...


wats this for


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2008, 09:17 PM~11315244
> *socios b.c. prez	435
> juangotti	80
> Str8crazy80	37
> ...


yeah thats right  and my ***** D-Low is in that shit too :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2008, 06:03 PM~11171770
> *Then I can weld the other side to the back of the seat post like this. Once I do that, Im going to cut the side bars and make a smaller skirt that will go in front of the on thats there now. I havent drawn that up but I will post what that looks like when I get there. More updates soon .
> 
> 
> ...


So one of the things holding me back on this project was this part.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got this part welded in. No pics of the process.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looking at it from the side, its going to be interesting trying to blend in the back part with the front tank but I got a few ideas I want to try.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So now that the frame is closed in I can go ahead and do some grinding and start working on how Im going to finish the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also trimmed the bars where the top part of the skirt ends. After I figure out what Im going to add to it I will let you guys know. :biggrin: More updates later.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you know what piece would work great for you ! the rear section from a lil chick or jr frame since its so small i think it would fit there perfect but cant wait to see this with the body work done


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2008, 03:05 PM~11491177
> *I also trimmed the bars where the top part of the skirt ends. After I figure out what Im going to add to it I will let you guys know.  :biggrin: More updates later.
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro its coming out good.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 1 2008, 04:17 PM~11491597
> *you know what piece would work great for you ! the rear section from a lil chick or jr frame since its so small i think it would fit there perfect but cant wait to see this with the body work done
> *


I been thinking about what Im going to put in there and Im just going to fab something. If I have time today I will post pics of what I been working on. If I dont get to it today I will do it this week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 1 2008, 05:03 PM~11491908
> *hey bro its coming out good.....
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am not feeling that bar!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 05:16 PM~11491995
> *I am not feeling that bar!
> *


Its going to get covered up. Your not going to tell its there. Just wait and see.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ohh just a support bar. nice!.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 05:18 PM~11492009
> *Ohh just a support bar. nice!.
> *


right.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gotcha


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok I posted 13 times in this topic and needed to post one more to get rid of that number!! :biggrin: 

14th post  whew!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks good. good luck on the build off. you will definatly win it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

serio


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2008, 05:41 PM~11492189
> * looks good. good luck on the build off. you will definatly win it
> *


My goals for this project were accomplished along time ago when I inspired you and a handful of other people to build a custom 10"/12" frame. Even if some of them wont show until next year the lowrider bike world wont be the same.


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn, it's lookin good man  

can't wait to see it when it's done
Amazing Framework :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2008, 12:45 AM~11494946
> *My goals for this project were accomplished along time ago when I inspired you and a handful of other people to build a custom 10"/12" frame. Even if some of them wont show until next year the lowrider bike world wont be the same.
> *


  well put


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK THE MOTHAFUCKIN SECRETS!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2008, 11:43 PM~11632459
> *FUCK THE MOTHAFUCKIN SECRETS!!!!!!!
> *


X505


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 07:19 PM~11192195
> *I finally got my sissy bar made and mounted on.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I was at work today and I was thinking about the parts for this bike. I have tried alot of different things on the frame that I have never done before. I want to try something new for the parts too. What I dont want to do is make the same ole faced shit that everyone else does. So I will be doing something very different. Pics this weekend.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2008, 12:50 AM~11650138
> *Ok, I was at work today and I was thinking about the parts for this bike. I have tried alot of different things on the frame that I have never done before. I want to try something new for the parts too. What I dont want to do is make the same ole faced shit that everyone else does. So I will be doing something very different. Pics this weekend.
> *


pics today :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 20 2008, 11:49 AM~11651166
> *pics today :biggrin:
> *


x2 or at least deatails


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 11:11 AM~11651574
> *x2 or at least deatails
> *


Im going to scrap the sissybar that I have on there right now. I like it and everything but I know I can make something better. For example, everyone makes a two piece sissybar but no one makes a 1 piece where they bend it in the middle. I could do that but I want to try something I thought up along time ago. I dont think my idea qualifies as 3D faced parts but it will be something different. If I have time today I will work on some cardboard models so I can figure out what its going to look like.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

15,757 - Updates this Saturday.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

damn vegas is sunday. hope its done :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 01:02 PM~11823257
> *damn vegas is sunday. hope its done :biggrin:
> *


It probably not going to be done until March.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2008, 01:12 PM~11823357
> *It probably not going to be done until March.
> *


so am i gonna win the build off? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 05:28 PM~11825684
> *so am i gonna win the build off? :biggrin:
> *


i think you are , dont think any one else finished congrats


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 9 2008, 06:51 PM~11826450
> *i think you are , dont think any one else finished congrats
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

since you started the build off, i would like my own champion topic for the lil tiger build off :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 9 2008, 10:26 PM~11822896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 09:05 PM~11827591
> *I like the spikes on the head badge
> winner winner chicken dinner
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 9 2008, 08:52 PM~11827462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2008, 05:05 PM~11491177
> *I also trimmed the bars where the top part of the skirt ends. After I figure out what Im going to add to it I will let you guys know.  :biggrin: More updates later.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 9 2008, 06:51 PM~11826450
> *i think you are , dont think any one else finished congrats
> *


X2 I thought more people would have finished but oh well.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 11:09 AM~11831215
> *X2 I thought more people would have finished but oh well.
> *


so do i have to start my own champion topic?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 01:04 PM~11832087
> *so do i have to start my own champion topic?
> *


I think people either forgot all about it or automatically assumed you won.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I figured it now would be a good time to post pics since we are all waiting for more pics from vegas. 


(16,113) Ok, so I wasnt really happy with the way this part came out. So I wanted to redo it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I had no idea how I was going to fill in this area but I wanted to have something come down and almost touch the top of the crank case. I went through a couple of designs trying to figure this out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I went with this cause Im going add to it later.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

THE SECOND IS NICE IN THE MIDDLE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wanted to keep this part like a regular Schwinn, like how it tapers to the seatpost.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 11 2008, 12:37 PM~11838486
> *THE SECOND IS NICE IN THE MIDDLE
> *


Im going to do something like it but so that it matches the rest of the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what it will look like from the side.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the pieces cut out and then cleaned up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt just want to weld this in straight so I bent it a little.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Instead of welding it in like the pic above Im going to weld it in tilted just enough to have the two tips at the bottom touch. It hard to take a pic of it at a different angle but when I come back I will post a pic after its welded in.










I have more updates for tomorrow that I know you guys are going to like. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2008, 12:49 PM~11838550
> *Instead of welding it in like the pic above Im going to weld it in tilted just enough to have the two tips at the bottom touch. It hard to take a pic of it at a different angle but when I come back I will post a pic after its welded in.
> 
> 
> ...


no side view


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 11 2008, 02:24 PM~11838929
> *no side view
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2008, 04:35 PM~11839500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will have some more really good updates tomorrow.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

me likey.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2008, 04:37 PM~11839515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you going to leave those ears sticking out like that ? if so i think after its all molded in it will look bad ass something different


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 11 2008, 05:02 PM~11839648
> *are you going to leave those ears sticking out like that ? if so i think after its all molded in it will look bad ass something different
> *


Yea, I just have to figure out how to fill it in. The whole purpose of this frame is to have me do something I have never done before even if its a pain in the ass to do. Tomorrow you will see a good example of what I mean.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

lookin good raul  you gonna box that back part??? :0 :0


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow raul your faced parts welded on the frame are nice, perfect design!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 12 2008, 03:21 AM~11841926
> *lookin good raul    you gonna box that back part???  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: Im going to work on that during the week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

(16,306) More updates today. This is the chainguard I want to use for my lil tiger. Its a 12" chainguard that I bought from Chilli Willy a long time ago. The only thing I dont like about it is that it doesnt have that little hump like the other chainguards have.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the design figured out for the top of the chainguard but Im not sure about the other side.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So I decided to see if I could add some metal to the chainguard and try to match one of the 20" ones. I scanned one of the chainguards and printed it out to compare to the little one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pretty close.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I can use some of this metal to fill in whatever is needed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got a little bit ahead of myself and I cut out the top part. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For anyone that doesnt know. Schwinn chainguards have the little lip along the bottom edge and I wanted to keep that on this one. After a certain point where I cut it off it doesnt matter. I cleaned up this area so we can do some welding.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What I did was cut along the edge to where the dip starts so I can start to shape it like the bigger one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No pics of me cutting it out but you get the idea.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No pics of the welding process.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This was the biggest pain in the ass to weld but I got it done. By this time I had a design for the front part and had started to trim it down already.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally cleaned up.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

puttin in some work huh :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 12 2008, 10:37 AM~11843013
> *puttin in some work huh  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I would like to get this engraved and plated but if its too rough then I will just get it painted.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More progress on this during the week, maybe even later today.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good rual to bad i was falling asleep when u were working on it lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 12 2008, 11:16 AM~11843191
> *looks good raul to bad i was falling asleep when u were working on it lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2008, 10:38 AM~11843022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a homemade giant bottle opener


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 12 2008, 01:28 PM~11843690
> *this is a homemade giant bottle opener
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2008, 10:41 AM~11843040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR A SICK ASS BUILD ITS NOT EASY BUILDING THIS FROM SCRATCH PROPS TO YOU HOMIE YOU DISERVE A :thumbsup: MUTHAFUCKING THUMBS UP FOR A WORK LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

if you want to get it ready for plating get a air angle grinder with different grit sanding disc and you can get that thing to look like you never weld anything to it but will take time


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn i havent been on this topic in the longest time and havent seen it but damn raul is fuken gettin down on this bike looking really clean


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2008, 12:41 PM~11843040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet! Looks "chill"!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2008, 02:53 PM~11846844
> *sweet! Looks "chill"!
> *


tryin to bring chill back?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 12 2008, 09:58 PM~11846884
> *tryin to bring chill back?
> *


f that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 12 2008, 11:58 PM~11846884
> *tryin to bring chill back?
> *


Been tryin for a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 12 2008, 10:03 PM~11846917
> *Been tryin for a minute.  :biggrin:
> *


thats radical


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 13 2008, 12:07 AM~11846935
> *thats radical
> *


fly!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2008, 10:41 AM~11843040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



getting a lil crazy now are you :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 13 2008, 10:34 PM~11855370
> *getting a lil crazy now are you  :0
> *


Welcome back to layitlow. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2008, 11:13 PM~11855575
> *Welcome back to layitlow.  :biggrin:
> *


why thank you amigo. :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2008, 12:41 PM~11843040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

that frame is looking sick.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2008, 01:41 PM~11843040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit that's sickkkkkk


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys but Im not even finished. I still gotta cap the new addition and weld the rear fender on. More updates this week.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

illin yoooooooooooo


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

can we get a update sometime this year?? :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*That little frame has be really heavy by now.* :0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

coming along nice! i like the new additions :biggrin:

not too sure bout them spikes but u know what ur doing...i'll jus keep watching.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 16 2008, 02:42 PM~11883926
> *can we get a update sometime this year??  :biggrin:
> *


Updates this weekend.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

DAMM WHATS TAKING SO LONG :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2008, 12:37 AM~11889320
> *DAMM WHATS TAKING SO LONG :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 17 2008, 08:37 AM~11889320
> *DAMM WHATS TAKING SO LONG :biggrin:
> *


Socios is building it that's what's taking so long.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

meh


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 10:40 PM~11889354
> *Socios is building it that's what's taking so long.
> *


 :uh: :nono: WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 16 2008, 11:45 PM~11889402
> *:uh:  :nono:  WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR
> *


What up Carlos, hey man u n some of ur boys r gonna have to come down to my boys show here n Yuma, AZ it's the annual La Raza show n gets pretty live for a small town show. I'll let u guys know when date gets a little closer. Usually n April is when they have it. Maybe what i'll do is compensate some of the cost of gas by discounting it off ur guys parts.... hmmm theirs an idea. I'll be talkn to u guys bout it when date gets closer.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 16 2008, 10:53 PM~11889449
> *What up Carlos, hey man u n some of ur boys r gonna have to come down to my boys show here n Yuma, AZ it's  the annual La Raza show n gets pretty live for a small town show. I'll let u guys know when date gets a little closer. Usually n April is when they have it. Maybe what i'll do is compensate some of the cost of gas by discounting it off ur guys parts.... hmmm theirs an idea. I'll be talkn to u guys bout it when date gets closer.
> *


 :cheesy: LET US KNOW WHATS UP JOHNNY


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2008, 11:42 PM~11889371
> *meh
> *


X1


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 16 2008, 10:45 PM~11889402
> *:uh:  :nono:  WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 16 2008, 10:57 PM~11889472
> *X1
> *


÷ by me vale madre


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2008, 11:58 PM~11889482
> *÷ by me vale madre
> *


=CRYBABY


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2008, 10:58 PM~11889482
> *÷ by me vale madre
> *


 :cheesy: QUE ONDA WITH PROJECT ME LA PELAS?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 17 2008, 12:00 AM~11889500
> *:cheesy:  QUE ONDA WITH PROJECT ME LA PELAS?
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 16 2008, 11:02 PM~11889514
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 16 2008, 11:00 PM~11889500
> *:cheesy:  QUE ONDA WITH PROJECT ME LA PELAS?
> *


Next year. :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 16 2008, 11:04 PM~11889533
> *Next year.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 12:04 AM~11889533
> *Next year.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 16 2008, 04:18 PM~11885045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow raul u should have so let me weld this for you..... :angry: lol


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 16 2008, 11:12 PM~11889584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 plz stop posting pictures of erics mom he will not appriceate this.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

(17,004) :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

yeah lets all hate on this guy ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 17 2008, 08:19 PM~11899179
> *yeah lets all hate on this guy ...
> *


again


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PICS!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2008, 10:16 PM~11900646
> *PICS!!!
> *


I was going to work on it today but I had to take care of some business. Probably Sunday cause I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2008, 08:30 PM~11899320
> *again
> *


yeah .


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Its looking good, when can I pick it up? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 17 2008, 11:43 PM~11901298
> *Its looking good, when can I pick it up? :cheesy:
> *


Whenever you drop off the $1000. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 18 2008, 12:52 AM~11901651
> *Whenever you drop off the $100.  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2008, 07:14 AM~11902282
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 16 2008, 10:53 PM~11889449
> *What up Carlos, hey man u n some of ur boys r gonna have to come down to my boys show here n Yuma, AZ it's  the annual La Raza show n gets pretty live for a small town show. I'll let u guys know when date gets a little closer. Usually n April is when they have it. Maybe what i'll do is compensate some of the cost of gas by discounting it off ur guys parts.... hmmm theirs an idea. I'll be talkn to u guys bout it when date gets closer.
> *




I'm down 



road trip


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 20 2008, 02:04 PM~11919963
> *I'm down
> road trip
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BUMB


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lag a rama


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2008, 10:33 PM~11924923
> *Lag a rama
> *


Finish every one elsed projects first. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 08:35 PM~11924942
> *Finish every one elsed projects first. :biggrin:
> *


x2 what happend to nena's?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 21 2008, 12:11 AM~11926006
> *x2 what happend to nena's?
> *


ohhh shit I forgot all about that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nenas frame is right here in this pic. Its the one on the right of the red frame in the middle. The deal was that I would work on it when I had time and right now I dont have alot of spare time.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Oct 20 2008, 08:56 PM~11923531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why didnt you just eliminate the rear down tubes and just used one solid piece???

would have looked cleaner!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What happen to the girls frame?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 12:19 AM~11926067
> *why didnt you just eliminate the rear down tubes and just used one solid piece???
> 
> would have looked cleaner!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 20 2008, 10:19 PM~11926067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What girls frame?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 12:18 AM~11926058
> *Nenas frame is right here in this pic. Its the one on the right of the red frame in the middle. The deal was that I would work on it when I had time and right now I dont have alot of spare time.
> 
> 
> ...


WTF ....lag ger...hahahhaha

j/p...tahts a chit load of frames.. my garge is starting to look like that!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 12:21 AM~11926075
> *What do you mean?
> What girls frame?
> *


Didnt she have a pink girls frame?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 12:21 AM~11926075
> *What do you mean?
> What girls frame?
> *


you stuck that metal in hole going in the down tubes to the rear...seems it would have been easier and looked cleaner to eliminate the whole down tube...

just a thought


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 10:22 PM~11926082
> *WTF ....lag ger...hahahhaha
> 
> j/p...tahts a chit load of frames..  my garge is starting to look like that!
> *


Only six of those are projects and the rest are mine :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nvrmind


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 10:22 PM~11926084
> *Didnt she have a pink girls frame?
> *


I took all the paint off the frame member? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=349347


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 12:20 AM~11926072
> *
> *


he cut off the bottom ones...why not the top ones...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 10:23 PM~11926097
> *you stuck that metal in hole going in the down tubes to the rear...seems it would have been easier and looked cleaner to eliminate the whole down tube...
> 
> just a thought
> *


This part right? I didnt like how it turned out either but after I get the top part capped off and the molded fenders done Im going to go back and fix that.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 12:27 AM~11926127
> *This part right? I didnt like how it turned out either but after I get the top part capped off and the molded fenders done Im going to go back and fix that.
> 
> 
> ...


no...but you should cut those stubbs off from the lower tubes..just make it clean...

im talking about the tubes going from the rear axle mounts going up....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 10:29 PM~11926136
> *no...but you should cut those stubbs off from the lower tubes..just make it clean...
> 
> im talking about the tubes going from the rear axle mounts going  up....
> *


These little bumps?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 12:27 AM~11926127
> *This part right? I didnt like how it turned out either but after I get the top part capped off and the molded fenders done Im going to go back and fix that.
> 
> 
> ...


i like how the flts piece is joined and has no tubes....perfect the way it joins the crank case...weld it and smoth it...cut those stubs off


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 12:30 AM~11926146
> *These little bumps?
> 
> 
> ...


how you gonna post a pick of something else when i just quoted the other pic...lmao


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 10:31 PM~11926154
> *i like how the flts piece is joined and has no tubes....perfect the way it joins the crank case...weld it and smoth it...cut those stubs off
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 10:32 PM~11926161
> *how you gonna post a pick of something else when i just quoted the other pic...lmao
> *


Im still trying to figure out what part your talking about? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 12:33 AM~11926170
> *Im still trying to figure out what part your talking about?  :biggrin:
> *


 i was talking bout this piece


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 10:40 PM~11926209
> *i was talking bout this piece
> 
> 
> ...


Oh!!!!, :biggrin: I didnt want to do any major grinding on the frame until I had everything welded in. I dont want to lean on the frame or clamp it down to a table and have something tweak on it cause the welding wasnt all done. Technically these pieces are just floating there. They are only held on by welds in the back. So Im making that the next thing to be on it.


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice frame raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 4 2008, 05:47 PM~12061152
> *:thumbsup: nice frame raul
> *


Now I know who you are. :biggrin: Thanks. Im still sick but I will start working on this petty soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

17,593


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got the rear fender welded up. :biggrin: 











17,898


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Still got alot of grinding to do.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The front one should be welded up tomorrow.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 21 2008, 11:16 PM~12226499
> *The front one should be welded up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGON CARNAL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The rear fender should be welded in tomorrow. A big thanks to the homie clown confution for letting me weld this at his place.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 21 2008, 11:17 PM~12226508
> *CHINGON CARNAL
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got to see massive attack today and its a crazy ass lil bike. the lil chainguard fits in the palm of your hand.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 21 2008, 11:59 PM~12226887
> *i got to see massive attack today and its a crazy ass lil bike. the lil chainguard fits in the palm of your hand.
> *


damn lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 21 2008, 10:59 PM~12226887
> *i got to see massive attack today and its a crazy ass lil bike. the lil chainguard fits in the palm of your hand.
> *


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

looking good homie


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

thats goona benasty gonna give all those bikes a run for their money!


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 21 2008, 10:17 PM~12226513
> *The rear fender should be welded in tomorrow. A big thanks to the homie clown confution for letting me weld this at his place.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good raul!!! keep up the good work


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 22 2008, 06:23 AM~12228286
> *looking good raul!!! keep up the good work
> *


x2


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 21 2008, 10:59 PM~12226887
> *i got to see massive attack today and its a crazy ass lil bike. the lil chainguard fits in the palm of your hand.
> *


plus the lil fucker is heavy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 22 2008, 02:20 PM~12230851
> *plus the lil fucker is heavy
> *


yea it is. damn for such a small frame i was realy impressed how raul got creative with it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I ran into a small problem this weekend. Since this is the first time I have done this I wasnt sure how it was going to work. I was going to weld the rear fender on but two things happened. I had a big gap to fill in and and I had too much metal that I have to cut off. more updates when I got this going again. 




















18,281


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 08:59 PM~12247106
> *I ran into a small problem this weekend. Since this is the first time I have done this I wasnt sure how it was going to work. I was going to weld the rear fender on but two things happened. I had a big gap to fill in and and I had too much metal that I have to cut off. more updates when I got this going again.
> 
> 
> ...


cap and bondo!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 24 2008, 07:07 PM~12247206
> *cap and bondo!!
> *


I was going to pm you about that but I wanted to update this topic. I think I got it figured out but any advice is always appreciated.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

seen this bike in person and i wanted to steal it..  i will when he's a sleep


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 09:12 PM~12247268
> *I was going to pm you about that but I wanted to update this topic. I think I got it figured out but any advice is always appreciated.
> *


no prob its gonna be bondoed up so that would be the easiest way, and the cap don't even have to look pretty either. bondo will look after that part!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 24 2008, 06:14 PM~12247297
> *seen this bike in person and i wanted to steal it..  i will when he's a sleep
> *


x2 when he was leaving my house. i shoulda ran with it.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i had lots of time to take it lol its small i could of put it in a shoe box lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 24 2008, 08:04 PM~12248603
> *i had lots of time to take it lol its small i could of put it in a shoe box lol
> *


i'll buy it off you? :cheesy: pm sent.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 24 2008, 09:08 PM~12248645
> *i'll buy it off you? :cheesy: pm sent.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 24 2008, 08:09 PM~12248668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im serious. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Nov 24 2008, 08:14 PM~12247297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raul paid you a visit huh?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 09:22 PM~12248850
> *Raul paid you a visit huh?
> *


yup but my camera was dead.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

People that have held my 12 inches.

my daughter bike
bad news
76'_SCHWINN
CHILLY WILLY
Clown confution
Regal King


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 08:26 PM~12248926
> *People that have held my 12 inches.
> *


:nosad: gtfo with that fagetry.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 10:26 PM~12248926
> *People that have held my 12 inches.
> 
> my daughter bike
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 10:26 PM~12248926
> *People that have held my 12 inches.
> 
> my daughter
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 10:26 PM~12248926
> *People that have held my 12 inches.
> 
> my daughter bike
> ...


 :roflmao: :| :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys know what I mean. Theres more people but I just dont remember them all.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 10:45 PM~12249199
> *You guys know what I mean. Theres more people but I just dont remember them all.
> *


no no no buddy. you could have worded that many ways. ahahah


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 09:26 PM~12248926
> *People that have held my 12 inches.
> 
> my daughter bike
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 09:26 PM~12248926
> *People that have held my 12 inches.
> 
> my daughter bike
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 09:26 PM~12248926
> *People that have held my 12 inches.
> 
> my daughter bike
> ...


that didnt sound rigth bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

raul has the gays.

ok now people that want to steal massive attack.
chilly willy
me
clown confusion (possible, hes still thinking about it.)
bad news


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 21 2008, 10:17 PM~12226513
> *The rear fender should be welded in tomorrow. A big thanks to the homie clown confution for letting me weld this at his place.
> 
> 
> ...


made in CALIFAS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 25 2008, 06:38 PM~12257593
> *made in CALIFAS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 25 2008, 07:38 PM~12257593
> *made in  BAJAS CALIFAS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 25 2008, 06:38 PM~12257593
> *made in CALIFAS :biggrin:
> *


yup no water jet cut parts on this bike all hand made :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 25 2008, 09:03 PM~12260333
> *yup no water jet cut parts on this bike all hand made  :0
> *











hand made lingerie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Time for some more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally finished grinding the sides of the front and the rear fenders. I will do the insides later cause I dont have the tool for that right now. I dont have pics of the front fender cause it still needs alot of work but I will show you guys later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I had to trim the fender where I was going to weld it to the frame so I did that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then I trimmed the fender a little more so there is no extra hen it gets attached.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the rear fender ready for welding. If all goes well then it will get welded on this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will have more pics of the front one later. If you remember its three pieces that need to be welded together plus the sides. One of the pieces moved when I was trying to weld it the other day so I had to grind it down and redo it. I have it clamped and ready to go. More updates this weekend.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Haha that is bad ass!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2008, 03:45 AM~12272948
> *Time for some more pics.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

u & justeez have inspired me to finish my 12"

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 29 2008, 08:57 AM~12287292
> *u & justeez have inspired me to finish my 12"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Wait till you see the parts Im going to make for this! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 29 2008, 11:23 AM~12287734
> *Wait till you see the parts Im going to make for this!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt for a homie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm me with offers. i'll let it go for cheap!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, heres the front fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If you remember the front fender is made from 3 different pieces.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The sides are welded. I just need to take care of the two seams on top of the fender. I need to buy some new vise grips to finish the job. Mean while I will finish grinding the sides down.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also got the rear fender welded on. I might add some more support for it later but now that its in I can work on capping off behind the seatpost. Hopefully that will reinforce the rear fender a little bit more. More progress soon. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMN Raul, i'm loving it!!!! :0 :0 :0   you should put something next to it to compare the size of that lil thing :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

20" frame and my lil tiger.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 29 2008, 10:57 AM~12287292
> *u & justeez have inspired me to finish my 12"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*Wait until you see the parts I'm making for this!!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 29 2008, 06:11 PM~12289840
> *Wait until you see the parts I'm making for this!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2008, 01:07 AM~12289802
> *20" frame and my lil tiger.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN!!! any idea what color you going with or still a surprise?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 29 2008, 07:29 PM~12289924
> *nice
> *


just to clarify, I meant for schwinn1966's bike!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 29 2008, 05:39 PM~12289978
> *:0  :0  :0  DAMN!!! any idea what color you going with or still a surprise?
> *


Maybe 3 or 4 different blues or Green fading to blue. I havent seen that in a while. But I like blue and gold. Im not really sure yet. When I get it all the primered then I will look at some paint chips and go from there. Any suggestions? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 29 2008, 05:42 PM~12290002
> *just to clarify, I meant for schwinn1966's bike!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2008, 01:44 AM~12290016
> *Maybe 3 or 4 different blues or Green fading to blue. I havent seen that in a while. But I like blue and gold. Im not really sure yet. When I get it all the primered then I will look at some paint chips and go from there. Any suggestions?  :dunno:
> *


i'm a fan of green lol :biggrin: i think it would look good in blue like you said  if your going with gold parts too that combination is great :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 29 2008, 05:53 PM~12290071
> *i'm a fan of green lol  :biggrin:  i think it would look good in blue like you said    if your going with gold parts too that combination is great :thumbsup:
> *


My trike used to be green but now its gold so those colors are out. My og 20" is going to be green and my cruiser is going to be yellow. Everyone out here paints everything red and we have bikes in my club that are orange and purple. So Im running out of options.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

paint it red.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Cant wait to see this one finished

Also Cutty's fenders were made today, i came to work on a sunday and made them both, came out real nice, just now as soon as i get the money i can send them, schwinn1966 and Str8crazy80.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 29 2008, 06:21 PM~12290241
> *Cant wait to see this one finished
> 
> Also Cutty's fenders were made today, i came to work on a sunday and made them both, came out real nice, just now as soon as i get the money i can send them, schwinn1966 and Str8crazy80.
> *


Good deal homie. His parents will be glad to hear that. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2008, 11:27 AM~12290271
> *Good deal homie. His parents will be glad to hear that.  :thumbsup:
> *


Can you get the address for me and PM me please


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 29 2008, 06:30 PM~12290283
> *Can you get the address for me and PM me please
> *


I will call them and get that for you tomorrow.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 29 2008, 06:21 PM~12290241
> *Cant wait to see this one finished
> 
> Also Cutty's fenders were made today, i came to work on a sunday and made them both, came out real nice, just now as soon as i get the money i can send them, schwinn1966 and Str8crazy80.
> *


I'LL BELIEVE IT WHEN I SEE THEM HERE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

Raul Electric Blue with different shades of blue and pinstriped green and blue :thumbsup: any murals


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 29 2008, 09:27 PM~12291391
> *Raul Electric Blue with different shades of blue and pinstriped green and blue :thumbsup: any murals
> *


I think I got some room for murals. Im almost 100% sure Im going to go with the blue but I will worry about that later.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 29 2008, 05:50 PM~12289740
> *I also got the rear fender welded on. I might add some more support for it later but now that its in I can work on capping off behind the seatpost. Hopefully that will reinforce the rear fender a little bit more. More progress soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great man, damn you put in some work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Pinche bicicleta fea :0 J/K :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Dec 1 2008, 07:50 PM~12306644
> *Pinche bicicleta fea :0  J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 29 2008, 08:10 PM~12290847
> *I'LL BELIEVE IT WHEN I SEE THEM HERE
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 29 2008, 10:22 PM~12291907
> *I think I got some room for murals. Im almost 100% sure Im going to go with the blue but I will worry about that later.
> *


i dont know what your thought is on light blue, but that and gold would be clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 2 2008, 02:41 AM~12310163
> *i dont know what your thought is on light blue, but that and gold would be clean
> *


I will figure it out later. Its probably not going to be ready for paint until next year so I have alot of time to think about it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 29 2008, 06:07 PM~12289802
> *20" frame and my lil tiger.
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should change out the down tube and box it in. IMO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2008, 06:35 PM~12316675
> *I think you should change out the down tube and box it in. IMO
> *


Im not going to do that cause it matches the rear lower bars and if I change the front then I have to do something to the back. Right now everything looks proportionate so its going to stay like that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

okeydokey


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike+Nov 29 2008, 09:27 PM~12291391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No updates for a while.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 8 2008, 12:10 AM~12365950
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2008, 10:40 AM~12410270
> *FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2008, 01:40 AM~12410270
> *FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!!
> *


yeah, what this guy said.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

is it done yet :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2008, 08:03 PM~12460020
> *is it done yet :biggrin:
> *


Realistically, I probably wont be done with all the metal work until April.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2008, 10:02 PM~12460731
> *Realistically, I probably wont be done with all the metal work until April.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not really an update but I figured I would post anyways. I bought these new Vise Grips so I can finish working on the front fender. More updates sometime next week.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One year later.  20,228 views










I still have alot of work to do. No updates for a while or until I finish some projects for other people. I will have some really good updates by the end of the month. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 01:31 AM~12575510
> *One year later.    20,228 views
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have some very good updates coming really soon. Maybe another week or so.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 03:03 PM~12715503
> *I have some very good updates coming really soon. Maybe another week or so.
> *


leave the forks a secret.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 15 2009, 04:34 PM~12715768
> *leave the forks a secret.
> *


This is going to be better then the forks. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 03:35 PM~12715781
> *This is going to be better then the forks.  :biggrin:
> *


word? :0 damn!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Long time no see


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 12:31 AM~12575510
> *One year later.    20,228 views
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 02:31 AM~12575510
> *One year later.    20,228 views
> 
> 
> ...


SICK FRAME  NICE WORK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 16 2009, 09:52 PM~12729122
> *SICK  FRAME  NICE WORK
> *


Thanks. I should be working on this again in February.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

DAM HOMIE BIKE LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 17 2009, 05:25 PM~12734939
> *DAM HOMIE BIKE LOOKS GOOD!!
> *


Thanks Uce.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 01:31 AM~12575510
> *One year later.    20,228 views
> 
> 
> ...


Updates on the 7th of feb.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i heard japan bought it???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2009, 12:16 AM~12845688
> *i heard japan bought it???
> *


 :nono: its going to Brazil.


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 01:31 AM~12575510
> *One year later.    20,228 views
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnn very good job!!!this fram is sick!!
congrat


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it going to be ready in 09 or 2010


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jan 29 2009, 12:27 PM~12849355
> *Is it going to be ready in 09 or 2010
> *


not sure.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2009, 01:36 PM~12849435
> *not sure.
> *


2020


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 29 2009, 01:18 PM~12849766
> *2045
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 30 2009, 08:31 PM~12863516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 30 2009, 08:39 PM~12863583
> *:|
> *


quit fakin the funk, you know you probly doing the dance right now.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 30 2009, 08:44 PM~12863623
> *quit fakin the funk, you know you probly doing the dance right now.
> *


i dont go dumb


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 30 2009, 08:45 PM~12863628
> *i dont go dumb
> *


b.s, thats you in the a's suit.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 30 2009, 08:47 PM~12863647
> *b.s, thats you in the a's suit.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 30 2009, 08:48 PM~12863656
> *:uh:
> *


dumbass.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 30 2009, 08:50 PM~12863667
> *dumbass.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 30 2009, 08:50 PM~12863675
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GO FUCK UP YOUR OWN TOPICS!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone have TRAINING WHEELS FOR A LIL TIGER they would like to sell...... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Pillow biteing sword fighter :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 07:38 PM~12919483
> *Pillow biteing sword fighter :|
> *


Im going to work on this again saturday morning and I will have pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet. Im picking up my chrome tomorrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 07:41 PM~12919512
> *sweet. Im picking up my chrome tomorrow
> *


so I heard. Let me know if you want me to post the pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2009, 08:42 PM~12919528
> *so I heard. Let me know if you want me to post the pics.
> *


All I got is my cell phone cam.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is where I left off. I still need to finish the metal work on the frame and some more welding on the front fender. I wil work on the front fender and the rest of the metal work in the next few weeks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What Im going to do first is work on the forks. I will make this first, then the handle bars, then the sissybar last.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates sometime this week.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 piece?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

lookin good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 02:50 PM~12935709
> *2 piece?
> *


Something special.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i noticed what your up to with them forks :biggrin: looking good raul


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

DAMN I WAS GONNA BUILD A 12 " UNTILL I SAW URS!!!LOOKS FUCKIN SICK CANT WAIT TILL ITS DUN!!KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I took off the material off the seat today just to see what was underneath.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It has some good possibilities. I think the only thing Im going to modify is the part where the clamp is bolted on to but I will do that later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So heres what happened today. I took the rivets off with my grinder.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You can tell that the seat pan isnt really straight so I will fix that and I will work on the tabs for the seatpost clamp when I get a chance.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also started working on on the forks but I had to stop when the wheel got cought on the metal and broke the wheel.  More updates when I get more grinding wheels.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

is that the seat i gave you....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2009, 08:19 AM~12971539
> *is that the seat i gave you....
> *


You never gave me a seat.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2009, 10:02 AM~12971889
> *You never gave me a seat.
> *


But i gave you a hug  :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2009, 09:33 AM~12972161
> *But i gave you a hug   :roflmao:
> *


 :| No you didnt.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2009, 10:34 AM~12972174
> *:| No you didnt.
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2009, 10:39 AM~12972244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :| :nosad:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Group hug this weekend? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 11 2009, 09:47 AM~12972325
> *Group hug this weekend? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 11 2009, 10:47 AM~12972325
> *Group hug this weekend? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :yes: we need to take a group pic aleast


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2009, 10:25 AM~12972683
> *:0  :cheesy:  :yes: we need to take a group pic aleast
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i like to have a group pic but i think rauls shy


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 11 2009, 11:54 AM~12972965
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got some more goodies in the mail today. :biggrin: Lots of pics this weekend.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bish ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just a little bit of progress tonight. More updates this weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got my rims today. What do you guys think? :biggrin: 










Rear free wheel. :cheesy:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

those are nice different for a 12" i havent seen that mant spokes on a 12" before who mede em? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 14 2009, 04:56 PM~13003956
> *those are nice different for a 12" i havent seen that mant spokes on a 12" before who mede em? :biggrin:
> *


The guy I got them from said they were made in Mexico. I need to count the spokes, brb.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

awwww crap!! how much?


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

i need sum 16" 180 do u know where i can scoop sum up?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

got daymn!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2009, 05:54 PM~13003949
> *I got my rims today. What do you guys think?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WHEELS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2009, 05:54 PM~13003949
> *I got my rims today. What do you guys think?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Did they lace them backwards raul?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2009, 06:54 PM~13003949
> *I got my rims today. What do you guys think?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


saw those while i was on vacation should pick them up if i knew i could sell em lol :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 14 2009, 05:13 PM~13004067
> *Did they lace them backwards raul?
> *


Spiral laced is I think what they call it. 144 spokes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 14 2009, 05:02 PM~13003993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might but i will have to let you know in two months.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

u got those from artie huh?? saw them on sunday and i was like :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 14 2009, 07:48 PM~13005122
> *u got those from artie huh?? saw them on sunday and i was like :0
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2009, 04:54 PM~13003949
> *I got my rims today. What do you guys think?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



TIGHT LOOKING RIMS  :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Feb 14 2009, 08:09 PM~13005244
> *TIGHT LOOKING RIMS    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.  


Oh, and I almost forgot....


FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2009, 04:54 PM~13003949
> *I got my rims today. What do you guys think?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2009, 03:15 PM~12935485
> *This is where I left off. I still need to finish the metal work on the frame and some more welding on the front fender. I wil work on the front fender and the rest of the metal work in the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more updates tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 18 2009, 10:36 PM~13046155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Small update. I got these wing nuts for my new rims. More pics this weekend.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

where are the new rims ??? with the wings on them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 19 2009, 10:35 PM~13056085
> *where are the new rims ??? with the wings on them
> *


Pics tomorrow cause Im headed out right now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates soon.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

AAAAWWWW where's the side pic??? :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 21 2009, 06:42 PM~13071180
> *AAAAWWWW where's the side pic??? :angry:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up raul, been a while since i logged on


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 21 2009, 07:36 PM~13071555
> *what's up raul, been a while since i logged on
> *


I know buddy. Where you been? I hope everythings ok.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2009, 08:35 PM~13071549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 21 2009, 08:25 PM~13071827
> *
> *


X2


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2009, 06:35 PM~13071549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2009, 07:35 PM~13071549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the bike is looking great.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 02:40 AM~13074211
> *the bike is looking great.
> *


meh


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 22 2009, 03:45 AM~13074222
> *meh
> *


ha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

updates next week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got these cleaned up a little bit. They still need more work but just a little bit more and then I can bolt them on the bike.











This project is going to suffer a little bit because I have a few other major projects that I need to finish. :biggrin: But I will make sure and do some updates atleast once a month on this bike. The plating and engraving is going to take a while but the paint should be done pretty fast. Realistically this bike is going to be done next year. Hopefully sooner so I can show it at the end of the year but we will see about that later.

Theres a few more things that I have to do so I can put the forks on the bike but I will go into detail about that later. Next week I will show you what Im going to do with these.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

just show us now and you should get it don ths year and show it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 5 2009, 02:56 PM~13192723
> *just show us now and you should get it don ths year and show it
> *


 :no: After I get something to eat I have to work on something else.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what we eating lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 5 2009, 02:58 PM~13192741
> *what we eating lol
> *


I havent been to the kitchen yet. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

is it done yet????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 13 2009, 09:05 PM~13275853
> *is it done yet????
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates on friday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, some updates today.  Were ready to drill some holes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2009, 04:07 PM~13398667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how thick is that steel ur using?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 26 2009, 03:09 PM~13398685
> *how thick is that steel ur using?
> *


1/4"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Drilled some more holes...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Turning radius is ok.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to work on these tonight and I will have more updates for everyone tomorrow.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

lookin good raul  always cool to see updates in your topics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

that is one tough lookin lil bike...dam! :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2009, 02:20 PM~13398772
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You will never fit a wheel on those little ass forks WTF :uh: failed!!!!

























Just kidding homie looking bad ass! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: I think some people have figured out what Im trying to do with the fork but some people havent. I will have it done this weekend so everyone can see what Im trying to do.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2009, 07:58 PM~13402224
> *:biggrin:  I think some people have figured out what Im trying to do with the fork but some people havent. I will have it done this weekend so everyone can see what Im trying to do.
> *



I figured it when you drew it. Going to look bad ass!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2009, 08:58 PM~13402224
> *:biggrin:  I think some people have figured out what Im trying to do with the fork but some people havent. I will have it done this weekend so everyone can see what Im trying to do.
> *


i figured it when you told me :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2009, 04:20 PM~13398772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 11:25 PM~13402684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 09:25 PM~13402684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You like that hard steel huh? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I drilled some more holes today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates on Sunday. Im going to a funeral tomorrow and I will be gone all day.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

do you have cylinders for a 12 inch?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 08:43 PM~13412126
> *do you have cylinders for a 12 inch?
> *


Not yet. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2009, 11:13 PM~13412388
> *Not yet.  :biggrin:
> *


o. I see it now. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 11:14 PM~13412401
> *o. I see it now. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2009, 10:13 PM~13412388
> *Not yet.  :biggrin:
> *


but i doooooo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

BLAMO!!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2009, 11:23 PM~13412494
> *BLAMO!!!!!
> *


i wanna know pm me :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 27 2009, 09:26 PM~13412522
> *i wanna know pm me :cheesy:
> *


I forgot already.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Cant wait to see the forks done!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

How much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 27 2009, 10:16 PM~13413005
> *How much shipped? :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

new pics


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 27 2009, 11:29 PM~13412551
> *I forgot already.
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

fuckin rad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 28 2009, 10:25 AM~13415870
> *new pics
> *


some time tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, here we go. So my plan was to take the bolts with the heads cut off and weld them into the fork so that you wouldnt see the head on the other side. That way the engraver has more room to do whatever he wants on it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres all the bolts welded in. Still have some grinding to do.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry for the blurry pic. I still have to grind the welds down but you see what I mean. With the exception of the one bolt on the side, its all flush.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I then made these real quick. These are going to go on the inside of the forks. This is the piece that I havent made yet so my forks probably didnt make sense until now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is my fork. Its designed to pivot in the middle. I dont need it to bend that much but just enough. The top bars a some scrap pieces I am using until I get my cylinders so I will leave them therefor now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what I had to weld in.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Welded.  This is also the part where the forks will pivot.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I know Im missing some details on how these were made but Im running late for something. But heres the forks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im not sure whats next. Probably the handlebars but I need to take care of some little details first. More updates in a few days. I hope you guys like it so far.  


FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

its a little what i thought, looks very good raul!!! always comming up with new ideas


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

best 12" forks ever :0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

S W E E T !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dam raul thats the best fork i ever seen bro just the way u made it to work now thats crafmenship


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

craziness.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2009, 11:50 AM~13423017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: looking good raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. Im just trying to do something different.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2009, 10:16 PM~13426568
> *Thanks guys. Im just trying to do something different.
> *


modesty.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ur better off bring that bike out this year


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 26 2009, 10:25 PM~13402684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


happy b-day


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2009, 12:49 PM~13423011
> *
> 
> 
> ...



just clear it like that! wuhaha amazing work bro!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2009, 12:50 PM~13423017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work carnal :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2009, 08:40 PM~13419274
> *some time tomorrow.
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Damn that's a nice piece of work! Teh design is off the hook, and Absolutely crazy those :around: rims! 
TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates soon.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2009, 11:50 AM~13423017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not only is the bike sick but the back ground fits it perfectly!! It just makes your bike look even sicker.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 1 2009, 09:24 PM~13460650
> *Not only is the bike sick but the back ground fits it perfectly!!  It just makes your bike look even sicker.
> *


Thanks, just trying to make it interesting.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2009, 09:51 PM~13461034
> *Thanks, just trying to make it interesting.
> *


modesty :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

no realy the bikes fuckin sick :|


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

bad ass forks raul


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 3 2009, 03:57 AM~13469680
> *bad ass forks raul
> *


X2


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

are you going to take your bike to san bernadino?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 3 2009, 12:57 PM~13476225
> *are you going to take your bike to san bernadino?
> *


This bike wont be done until next year. Im not sure exactly when but Im taking my time on it. When its done I will take it down there so you guys can check it out.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

cool serte


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics tomorrow if my camera is working.


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

:worship: :thumbsup: VERY VERY GOOD METAL WORK


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2009, 10:19 PM~13502939
> *Pics tomorrow if my camera is working.
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 7 2009, 02:33 AM~13504145
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These are not my handlebars. I just put them on there to see how the speedometer would look. Im working on mounting the front fender and I was working on that sunday but some things came up. I hope to have that figured out by next weekend.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 2 2008, 07:33 AM~9586289
> *I like all the OG Parts :thumbsup:
> *


X 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry, I was on the phone for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates this weekend.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2009, 11:28 AM~13507053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT OLD SPEEDDOMITER !
HAVE AN EXTRA ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 7 2009, 11:30 AM~13507063
> *I LIKE THAT OLD SPEEDDOMITER !
> HAVE AN EXTRA  ?
> *


Sorry homie, Im fresh out.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2009, 11:32 AM~13507088
> *Sorry homie, Im fresh out.
> *



*dammit ! lol *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EY RAUL THOSE FORKS LOOK SICK!! YOU GOT DOWN ON THOSE I LIKE EM ALOT :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> and finally, Schwinn Speedometer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> > and finally, Schwinn Speedometer
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EK03 (Apr 7, 2009)

raul been following this bike for awhile madd props mann


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 04:02 PM~13510103
> *raul been following this bike for awhile madd props mann
> *


Thanks stranger.


----------



## EK03 (Apr 7, 2009)

not a stranger..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 04:10 PM~13510178
> *not a stranger..
> *


Whats your name? Have I met you before? :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 7 2009, 04:10 PM~13510178
> *not a stranger..
> *


SUP VIK


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks tight Raul


----------



## EK03 (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2009, 05:12 PM~13510203
> *Whats your name? Have I met you before?  :dunno:
> *


VIK

YES WE HAVE TLKED ABOUT PROJECTS..BUT NEVER IN PERSON YET :biggrin:


----------



## EK03 (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2009, 05:14 PM~13510218
> *SUP VIK
> *


SUPP DANNY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 8 2009, 08:56 AM~13516629
> *VIK
> 
> YES WE HAVE TLKED ABOUT PROJECTS..BUT NEVER IN PERSON YET :biggrin:
> *


I member now.


----------



## EK03 (Apr 7, 2009)

yess sirr

but damm raul on the reall mann you get mad props 
from me on this lil bike..its freakin a piece of work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EK03_@Apr 8 2009, 09:03 AM~13516688
> *yess sirr
> 
> but damm raul on the reall mann you get mad props
> ...


When Its done Im going to take it down there so you guys can check it out.


----------



## EK03 (Apr 7, 2009)

oh hell yea mann cant wait


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2009, 10:30 PM~13534344
> *More updates this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


rightttttt :|


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

cool project!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what I started off with this morning. I will show you what this is tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot to take a pic of these after I cut them out with the plasma so I just took this pic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so this morning I bent the ends so I can make my handlebars. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

At this point I was kinda stuck on how to mount my bars to the Schwinn stem but I figured it out. Im happy with the way they came out but I kinda wish I would have put more thought into it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Modified them a little bit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My Schwinn stem getting ready.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tack welded together.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I know its ugly but I welded the seam on the stem closed. The handlebars are now welded to the stem.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everything finally welded in.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The only thing I didnt have time to do is weld on the grips. I will have those on by next weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt weld this hole in cause Im sure I will be using it for something later on. More updates later this week.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 12 2009, 06:44 PM~13556204
> *:nosad:
> *


great


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2009, 01:44 PM~13553912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 12 2009, 08:13 PM~13557001
> *:|
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x3


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I LIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 12 2009, 07:44 PM~13556204
> *:nosad:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2009, 11:13 AM~13561303
> *:dunno:
> *


first i was like :0 
then when u welded the neck i was like  

you should of just cut the top part of the neck put the handle bars in place and then welded the part of the neck back on, that way u have movable handle bars n a non destoryed schwinn neck... or u should of just used a china neck


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 13 2009, 11:15 AM~13561326
> *I LIKE
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 13 2009, 12:13 PM~13561303
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Part of me likes the way they look on the bike and part of me doesnt. I think Im going to redo them somehow but Im not sure exactly what Im going to do to them. I wanted to see how low the bars were compared to the seat but I forgot it at home. It still looks like the grips were going to be lower then the seat and thats not the kinda look that I want. Thanks everyone for there comments.  I actually like the welded stem. I havent seen that in a long time. I can still save the Schwinn stem so its no big loss. I also have two more back ups incase i messed this one up. I will be making some changes by this weekend.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2009, 11:48 AM~13553937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sold!!! New handlebars coming this weekend.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 11:01 PM~13580055
> *Sold!!! New handlebars coming this weekend.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates this weekend.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2009, 10:48 AM~13605419
> *Updates this weekend.
> *


can't wait to see! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Handlebars part two. :biggrin: So this is the new design.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and cut.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Something like this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

a few hours later....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This tube for the grip is longer then needed but I left it that way because Im wasnt sure how I want my mirrors to go on this bike. When I figure that out I will trim the extra.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

OG Lil Tiger grips.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Check back tomorrow to see how they look on the bike.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i liked the first ones, but the new ones are better  

guess you dont need those measurements anymore, huh?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2009, 10:33 AM~13615229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2009, 12:33 PM~13615566
> *i liked the first ones, but the new ones are better
> 
> guess you dont need those measurements anymore, huh?
> *


Nah, I just eye balled it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think they turned out ok.  Obviously still need some grinding.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just dont like how they look flat from the side.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates in a few weeks.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

both are nice but i like the 1st set better. either way this bike is jus amazing and keeps gettin better and better
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2009, 09:13 AM~13620606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awsome..... :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

socios b.c. prez	694
Artistics.TX	128
Lil Spanks	59
Str8crazy80	41
SAC_TOWN	35
schwinn1966	34
76'_SCHWINN	34
sureñosbluez	30
SA ROLLERZ	26
MR.559	24
bad news	21
D Twist	20
AMB1800	16
Clown confution	16
mitchell26	15
noe_from_texas	15
TonyO	15
lesstime	14
El raider	13
Badass93	12
JUSTDEEZ	10
ozzylowrider	9
show-bound	9
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	8
POISON 831	7
BASH3R	7
EK03	6
86' Chevy	6
SIC'N'TWISTED	6
tRiCk oR tReAt 2	6
66 ROLLERZ ONLY	5
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	5
lowlife-biker	5
EL SOCIO	5
NOTORIOUS*ODL*	5
RollinBlue	5
Billy	5
Raguness	5
chamuco61	5
STR8_CLOWN'N	4
charger24	4
eric ramos	4
my daughter bike	4
azteca de oro	3
PHXKSTM	3
CE 707	3
Hermanos of Peace	2
Wickeddragon68	2
REC	2
FRISCO KID	2
sic713	2
Rusty193	2
Drop'em	2
ghost-rider	2
goof_e	2
Morgan	2
jonny b	2
MrMarcu$	2
78 Monte 4 Life	2
AZ WAR CHIEF	2
Mannys_Bike_Shop	2
D-Low	2
RAIDERSEQUAL	2
G~MoneyCustoms	1
aztecsoulz	1
2lowsyn	1
SUPREME69	1
DSweet LuX	1
the poor boys	1
Stickz	1
recklesslifestyles	1
PurpleLicious	1
elspock84	1
wsrider	1
DirtyBird2	1
LowRider_69	1
abe C.	1
KrazyKutting	1
Ant-Wan	1
BABOSO HYDROS	1
kiki	1
el-rimo	1
SocioSCadi530	1
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	1
chingon 65	1
Steve9663	1
cruising oldies	1
daddy o	1
vegASS	1
ROBERTO G	1
juangotti	1
BILLY_THE_KID	1
fatdaddylv	1


More updates in another week or so.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Small Talk.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2009, 09:18 AM~13620636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL PIC CARNAL


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i think you going to have to put it on a diet lol j/k nice talking to you at the L.V show and let me know what you want for your rims :biggrin: :cheesy: or let me use them for a show lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2009, 10:16 AM~13620626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the grips are to flat. you should curve them like regualer bars are. give the bike more character. IMO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 10:13 AM~13703236
> *the grips are to flat. you should curve them like regualer bars are. give the bike more character. IMO.
> *


He's using Schwinn grips yo.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 27 2009, 01:31 PM~13703413
> *He's using Schwinn grips yo.
> *


not grips grips. the handles fool.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2009, 05:50 AM~13697746
> *socios b.c. prez	694
> Artistics.TX	128
> Lil Spanks	59
> ...


make that 17  

love the pic with the huge shadow :biggrin:  lookin good as always raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 26 2009, 09:14 PM~13698037
> *i think you going to have to put it on a diet lol j/k nice talking to you at the L.V show and let me know what you want for your rims  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  or let me use them for a show lol
> *


How bout I let you look at the rims for a small fee. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 11:13 AM~13703236
> *the grips are to flat. you should curve them like regualer bars are. give the bike more character. IMO.
> *


I agree and I had plannned on doing something to fix that but I probably wont get to it until next weekend.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2009, 12:13 PM~13703808
> *How bout I let you look at the rims for a small fee.  :biggrin:
> *


lol thats funny


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2009, 02:14 PM~13703814
> *I agree and I had plannned on doing something to fix that but I probably wont get to it until next weekend.
> *


4 sho


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

ITS YOUR WHEELS? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@May 1 2009, 09:03 AM~13753731
> *ITS YOUR WHEELS? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@May 1 2009, 09:21 AM~13753963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hes calling you out to the may 17th show you ready ??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 1 2009, 09:38 AM~13754165
> *hes calling you out to the may 17th show you ready ???  :0  :0  :0
> *


I will be there but it doesnt look like anyone is ready.


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

oh i am ready are you


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@May 1 2009, 11:26 AM~13755351
> *oh i am ready are you
> *


pics of the one thats done :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@May 1 2009, 11:26 AM~13755351
> *oh i am ready are you
> *


we will talk about it at the show.


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

ok lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 1 2009, 09:38 AM~13754165
> *hes calling you out to the may 17th show you ready ???  :0  :0  :0
> *


Orale :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2009, 12:23 AM~13823505
> *
> *


STFU :angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2009, 12:26 AM~13823521
> *STFU  :angry:
> *


blow it out youre ass ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2009, 12:27 AM~13823528
> *blow it out youre ass ...
> *


Where you been?  I thought you wernt coming back.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2009, 12:28 AM~13823535
> *Where you been?    I thought you wernt coming back.
> *


iam not just wanted to check in see whats new, busy with school and life


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 8 2009, 12:29 AM~13823541
> *iam not just wanted to check in see whats new, busy with school and life
> *


You going to San Bernadino?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 8 2009, 12:31 AM~13823555
> *
> *


Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates after the 17th of this month.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2009, 09:16 AM~13620626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

(27,225) Updates after 6/7/09


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

"small talk"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 30 2009, 11:42 PM~14049822
> *"small talk"
> *


THATS WOULD BE A GOOD NAME FOR A 12 INCH. I MIGHT TAKE IT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 30 2009, 11:17 PM~14050578
> *THATS WOULD BE A GOOD NAME FOR A 12 INCH. I MIGHT TAKE IT.
> *


Juans been trying to get me to change the name of my project but its all yours if you want it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I really do like that name. If I ever do another bike it will be a 12 inch rad and that will be one of the possibilities of the name.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 30 2009, 11:20 PM~14050601
> *I really do like that name. If I ever do another bike it will be a 12 inch rad and that will be one of the possibilities of the name.
> *


great.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 30 2009, 10:18 PM~14050588
> *Juans been trying to get me to change the name of my project but its all yours if you want it.
> *


i hate you.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 31 2009, 12:23 AM~14051130
> *i hate you.
> *


Ok juan gotti.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

anything new?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 3 2009, 07:55 PM~14088106
> *anything new?
> *


After I get back from San Bernadino Im going to start on the sissy bar and some other little details. I have alot of work to do on this bike. Pics of your project are coming up soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2009, 02:26 AM~14051142
> *Ok juan gotti.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 08:59 PM~14088159
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

man your bike makes me wanna re-design mine lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

27,906








So its been a while since I have had time to work on this. I have had a design for my sissy bar for a long time so its time I work on that. I got the metal ready to go. I will have pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 01:21 AM~14348812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 crazy !!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 01:21 AM~14348812
> *
> 
> 
> ...




















Alot of what Im doing with this project is trying new things or doing things a different way. I always make sissybars the same way so I wanted to do something different. Even though its a simple idea it was really challenging to cut this. Im not sure if Im the first to do a sissybar like this but Im suprised no one else is making them like this. What we have here is my sissybar made from one piece instead of two.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My jig saw doesnt cut everything clean so I have to go in and clean this up today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some of the areas that need attention.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All cleaned up...










Except for this area. I will be working on this and bending it tonight.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

faced 1 piece bent sissy bar? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 1 2009, 02:40 PM~14353853
> *faced 1 piece bent sissy bar? :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So I drilled some holes and started bending.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No pics of the bending part but I think it came out ok.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 03:25 PM~14354983
> *
> 
> 
> ...





thats bad ass!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 06:25 PM~14354983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone was talking bout doing this yesterday.... I LIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The seat doesnt fit so good so I need to open the curve thing wider but I will do that tomorrow. Im glad you guys like.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im also going to redo the thing that holds the seat tomorrow. I dont remember what its called but I will have more updates soon.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

fukkn nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks chill.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 01:11 PM~14357333
> *looks chill.
> *


x2.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 05:28 PM~14355027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work carnal


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM RAUL BIG PROPS ON THE BENDED FACED SISSYBAR :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Raul doing it big!!!! damn that looks SOOOOOOOOOO nice!!!!!!!!!! someone HAD to do it :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 01:21 AM~14348812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good dogg hope to see at a show soon going to start a 12" bike myself :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 04:27 PM~14355010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14354983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates tomorrow.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14354983
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

looking good this 12 have a very good flow :thumbsup: 

I hope u come in France with this next year :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have been meaning to post pics of the bike with the sissy bar but I have been busy with alot of things. I will get better ones once I get some more stuff done.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 09:28 PM~14388924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The seat is kinda high in the part that goes over the fender. I wanted it to sit lower so Im going to relocate the holes for the seat about an inch or so. The good thing about that is that its going to bring the seat down and push it forward so its not that far back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im also in the process of redesigning the part where the seat bolts down. As soon as I can get that figured out and done I will be able to finish this seat.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After I finish the seat I will be working on mounting the front fender and the speedometer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 04:27 PM~14355020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I almost forgot...

FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 11:35 PM~14389002
> *I almost forgot...
> 
> FUCK THE SECRETS!!!!!
> *


then post pics of your trike. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 5 2009, 09:36 PM~14389023
> *then post pics of your trike. :biggrin:
> *


Theres nothing secret about that.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 08:37 PM~14389031
> *Theres nothing secret about that.
> *


cuz it dont exist :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2009, 10:28 PM~14388924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i love this bike


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2009, 05:28 PM~14355027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One thing I didnt like about my handlebars is how they were really flat. So I wanted to try and put a little curve into them and bend out the grips like normal handlebars.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I tried to curve the arm of the handlebars but it just didnt look right so I just left it like this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You cant really tell from this angle how much they are bent but after messing around with them for an hour I just decided to leave them like that. Im going to be adding a few more details to the handlebars but thats down the road. more updates next week.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

what about mine??? :tears:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2009, 02:11 PM~14483908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I'm copying this and making a poster at Kinko's. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 15 2009, 09:32 PM~14488629
> *what about mine??? :tears:
> *


Dam Raul is making you wait for your bike too


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 20 2009, 10:41 PM~14533952
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wanted to do something different for the pedals on this bike. I really wanted to try and use some old Schwinn pedals and make them work some how.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont ever remember when I got these pedals from but I have had them a long ass time and I there in good condition. I just need to replate them and they will be ok.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I know they dont sell the blocks for these and no one remakes them but I had an idea for the replacement.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I went with two different sizes of square nuts since the hardware store didnt have enough of one size.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what I ended up with.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I took it to its first show and I just left the nuts like this. I think Im going to shorten the pedals a little bit and see what that looks like. I originally wanted to do something different with them but it would require a bit of machining so I gotta look into that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates in a few weeks.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:worship: CRAZZZZZZYYYYYY  Like the paint :biggrin:  Naah, Great work man!!! :worship: Those wheels are so sick! WonderfuLLL :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

really nice. i really like it.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 26 2009, 06:06 PM~14587785
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

be nice


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2009, 10:08 AM~14584896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 awesome :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2009, 01:08 PM~14584896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup that's real dammm great work ttt bro  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PEDALS CAME OUT BAD ASS BRO


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2009, 10:08 AM~14584896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

anyone have a lil tiger they are looking to sell? I sold mine but shit...i wanna build one now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. I got some more good stuff I want to do to this bike but I have no time right now. Maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK THE SECRETS, TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

oath.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2009, 09:08 PM~14742116
> *COJETE LOS SECRETOS, TTT*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 12 2009, 07:03 AM~14744821
> *COJETE LOS SECRETOS, TTT
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Que?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 04:09 PM~14744859
> *Que?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2009, 10:08 PM~14742116
> *FUCK THE SECRETS, TTT!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its been a while since I worked on this. I have alot of ideas for this left but I been working on projects for different people. I have been hearing alot about other 12" projects and I have seen some that have been motivating me to work on mine. Next month I will working on this again. Updates real soon.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2009, 10:55 PM~15749541
> *Its been a while since I worked on this. I have alot of ideas for this left but I been working on projects for different people. I have been hearing alot about other 12" projects and I have seen some that have been motivating me to work on mine. Next month I will working on this again. Updates real soon.
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2009, 03:11 PM~14483908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 12 2009, 03:52 PM~14748508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ruca looks fine


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Check back new years for more updates. :cheesy: 

30,960


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2009, 09:47 PM~15972176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you promise :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2009, 09:47 PM~15972176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2009, 07:47 PM~15972176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


30,960?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 13 2009, 09:03 PM~15972373
> *30,960?
> *


Views. Look how many there are now.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2009, 09:47 PM~15972176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2009, 08:06 PM~15972412
> *Views. Look how many there are now.
> *


Oh I get it!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2009, 07:47 PM~15972176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes me wanna build a 12" too :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2009, 09:47 PM~15972176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice,


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

man!! nice work raul, i haven't done anything with bikes in a long time and sometimes i feel like building another one. we'll see what happens


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

itll be done 2023


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 31 2009, 04:16 PM~16147538
> *itll be done 2023
> *


 :yes: but Im going to work on it tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 31 2009, 01:43 PM~16146442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2009, 09:32 PM~16150423
> *:yes: but Im going to work on it tomorrow.
> *


 hno: updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2010









This is all I can post for today. Its already been two years of me working on this project and Im almost done. I do have alot more details to make for it but its been a long day. More pics tomorrow.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

glad its not mine lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 1 2010, 08:53 PM~16157191
> *glad its not mine lol
> *


y?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i would of been out the game for 3 years lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 1 2010, 09:01 PM~16157263
> *i would of been out the game for 3 years lol
> *


We will talk about that the next time I go over to your place.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Small talk.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2010, 09:01 PM~16157267
> *We will talk about that the next time I go over to your place.
> *


  i need to start geting the 16'' ready


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 1 2010, 08:03 PM~16157294
> * i need to start geting the 16'' ready
> *


sneek peeks!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 1 2010, 09:03 PM~16157290
> *Small talk.
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 1 2010, 09:04 PM~16157299
> *sneek peeks!!!! :biggrin:
> *


u can see it when u do the photo shoot for Clown confusion


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2010, 09:52 PM~16157178
> *2010
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TIGER :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One more thing I just remembered. This project will never be for sale so please do not pm me asking me how much. Dont even bother.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 1 2010, 08:05 PM~16157307
> *u can see it when u do the photo shoot for Clown confusion
> *


 :biggrin: sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2010, 08:12 PM~16157353
> *One more thing I just remembered. This project will never be for sale so please do not pm me asking me how much. Dont even bother.
> *


 :roflmao: thats funny cause i know what your talking about lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2010, 09:52 PM~16157178
> *2010
> 
> 
> ...


man theres just somthin about this bike that i really like 

its like a mix of a rat rod and a lowrider


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

i had to edit my last one after i seen this



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2010, 10:12 PM~16157353
> *One more thing I just remembered. This project will never be for sale so please do not pm me asking me how much. Dont even bother.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I know theres other things I need to do on this bike but I wanted to do a few other things before I went back to take care of those details. I have been thinking about what kind of lights Im going to put on it and I decided to use one of my og Schwinn lights. I do plan on using more lights on the back of the frame but I will be customizing some lights later on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is where I want my new light but I wanted to do something different for this. I really dont like the standard way of mounting a bullet light to the gooseneck so Im going to do something different.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2010, 09:59 PM~16165528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 very nice work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These are my new brackets for mounting the new head light...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

...And here they are cut. I know they are really ruff but I will get them cleaned up in the next few days. These are going to bolt to the handlebars and suspend the light in the air. I know it looks a little bit different but I think it will look good when its done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Another part that needs attention is the speedometer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I couldnt use the normal bracket that comes with it so I made this little tab that will get welded to the handlebars.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The bracket still needs to be bent a little so everything lines up but I will be doing that soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It should look something like this when done.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2010, 10:08 PM~16165619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool idea bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The last thing I worked on was this. My plan for the seat is to get the entire seat pan upholstered top and bottom. I would have liked a two pan seat with the top upholstered and the bottom one engraved but I will settle for this option. I will be cutting out this piece of metal and it will bolt under the pan. This piece will be engraved and will just add more detail to the seat.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is also were the seat will bolt to the seatpost. I still have to design and cut out that part but I will be working on that soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and thats where Im at right now. I like how the bike looks but were going to be adding alot to it really soon.  More updates in a few days.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I like


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2010, 09:59 PM~16165528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2010, 08:08 PM~16165619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm u beat me to it


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2010, 01:59 PM~16165528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


should change the depth of field on this photo and take it again so the bikes in focus, would look rad.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2010, 09:18 PM~16165709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really nice! good job!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2010, 09:18 PM~16165709
> *
> 
> 
> ...



your bike is fucking amazing man I loving it a lot

you doing awesome job 

the metal work is crazy 

be pride


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC+Jan 2 2010, 09:01 PM~16165552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am proud. Wait till yo see this done. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

when are you gonna finish it? can't wait to see it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 3 2010, 01:16 PM~16170340
> *when are you gonna finish it? can't wait to see it
> *


It will be done sometime this year. I still have to plate everysingle thing on this bike, paint it, murals, pinstripe, etc. I still have to make my mirrors, fender braces for the front fender and a few other special accessories. :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2010, 02:19 PM~16170365
> *It will be done sometime this year. I still have to plate everysingle thing on this bike, paint it, murals, pinstripe, etc. I still have to make my mirrors, fender braces for the front fender and a few other special accessories.  :biggrin:
> *


naw man dont paint it 
it looks good like that no one has a bike like it 
if anything engrave the murals and pinstripes but thats just my thoughts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 3 2010, 01:23 PM~16170403
> *naw man dont paint it
> it looks good like that no one has a bike like it
> if anything  engrave the murals and pinstripes but thats just my thoughts
> *


This bike is called Massive Attack for a reason, and you will see why by the end of the year. :biggrin: People have told me that I have an opportunity to really do something different with this bike and bridge the gap between rat rob bikes and lowrider bikes but I think it would be a crime to not see candy paint and flake on the frame. All the parts must be plated and engraved.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2010, 02:29 PM~16170449
> *This bike is called Massive Attack for a reason, and you will see why by the end of the year.  :biggrin:  People have told me that I have an opportunity to really do something different with this bike and bridge the gap between rat rob bikes and lowrider bikes but I think it would be a crime to not see candy paint and flake on the frame. All the parts must be plated and engraved.
> *


how can they plate it when its welded to the frame 

wouldnt that be a pain in the ass to do


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 3 2010, 01:33 PM~16170479
> *how can they plate it when its welded to the frame
> 
> wouldnt that be a pain in the ass to do
> *


If you wanted to plate a part of the frame you would have to dip the whole frame and plate whatever part of the frame you want plated. Then the bondo and everything else would go around that but thats not what I ment. I want all the parts plated like the forks, handlebars, etc.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2010, 02:35 PM~16170496
> *If you wanted to plate a part of the frame you would have to dip the whole frame and plate whatever part of the frame you want plated. Then the bondo and everything else would go around that but thats not what I ment. I want all the parts plated like the forks, handlebars, etc.
> *


oh ok gotcha


----------



## riderz4life (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2010, 09:18 PM~16165709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow. that is a great piece. 
i torn. i would love to see it as is - but painted, flake, pin-striping. parts engraved and dipped would be so clean! :worship: 

*DONT* paint murals on it (my opinion).
 

Good luck!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 3 2010, 02:23 PM~16170403
> *naw man dont paint it
> it looks good like that no one has a bike like it
> if anything  engrave the murals and pinstripes but thats just my thoughts
> *


*WTF R U TALKING ABOUT!?!?!? *


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 3 2010, 04:06 PM~16171242
> *WTF R U TALKING ABOUT!?!?!?
> *


what do you mean what am i talkin about


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2010, 02:19 PM~16170365
> *It will be done sometime this year. I still have to plate everysingle thing on this bike, paint it, murals, pinstripe, etc. I still have to make my mirrors, fender braces for the front fender and a few other special accessories.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 3 2010, 04:08 PM~16171261
> *what do you mean what am i talkin about
> *


No Comment. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wrong thread.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM RAUL THAT BIKE IS LOOKING NICE!!!! I REALLY WANT TO SEE HOW THIS ONE IS GONNA COME OUT NICE HISTORY BEHIND IT TOO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt get everything done today but I figured I would post something. I cleaned these up a bit. Good enough to work with.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres what Im going to do with these. About to start the bending.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some more...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2010, 10:54 PM~16187926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is where Im going to stop for tonight. I will hopefully get it done tomorrow.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Bikes got alot on common,gotta change mynes up a lil !! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 5 2010, 11:43 AM~16190855
> *Bikes got alot on common,gotta change mynes up a lil  !! :0    :biggrin:
> *


How about some more pics of yours. :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2010, 10:38 PM~16197780
> *How about some more pics of yours.  :biggrin:
> *


Real soon,hopefully this week, :biggrin: :0 

Got a good as detail for speedo,, :0 

Ures cming out cherry,r u gonna used those rims it gots,?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 5 2010, 09:46 PM~16197891
> *Real soon,hopefully this week, :biggrin:  :0
> 
> Got a good as detail for speedo,, :0
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2010, 11:07 PM~16198194
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Back to work on the brackets.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

First thing I did was bend the little tabs.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is how these work. The tab goes under the handlebars. Im going to drill a hole and weld it in like I did the bolts for the forks. But I still need to line up the trim as you can tell by the pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Something like this...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This side was giving me a hard time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This side is what I want it to look like.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Right where I want the light to be.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sometime this weekend I will drill the holes and bolt the light so that its in the middle of the two brackets and then work on bending the curves so there both even. After this is done I will be working on my fender braces for the front. I should have done that a long time ago but I just now figured out what I want them to look like. I still have one more accessory I want to make for the front of the bike after the fender braces and then we can work on one more thing for the back end of the bike. More updates soon.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good Raul!!! you got ideas no one ever think about it :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 8 2010, 12:24 AM~16222928
> *looking good Raul!!! you got ideas no one ever think about it  :0
> *


 :yes: Fuck secrets


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice carnal


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2010, 01:45 AM~16223104
> *:yes: Fuck secrets
> *


 :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

your creativity is insane!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks like you work on this bike 10 minutes a day


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2010, 06:52 AM~16223850
> *looks like you work on this bike 10 minutes a day
> *


This bike is not a priority in my life.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 8 2010, 01:52 AM~16223450
> *your creativity is insane!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I wouldnt call it insane. Im just trying to be a little different. I got a few more ideas for this bike that will also stand out.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

looking good raul keep it going homie  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

time frame doesnt matter....when its what you want


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2010, 01:45 AM~16223104
> *:yes: Fuck secrets
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2010, 06:52 AM~16224055
> *I wouldnt call it insane. Im just trying to be a little different. I got a few more ideas for this bike that will also stand out.
> *


why not......?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 8 2010, 01:44 PM~16226926
> *why not......?
> *


I just think my ideas come from a different direction. If anything I think there original ideas.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2010, 09:18 PM~16165709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 illinn


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ESTA QUEDANDO CHINGONA LA BIKE CARNAL TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

quote=NOTORIOUS-ENEMY,Jan 12 2010, 04:38 PM~16268962]
:thumbsup:
[/quote]




> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 12 2010, 05:35 PM~16269571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Updates sometime next week.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hey buddy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 06:54 PM~16270644
> *hey buddy
> *


FUCK RAP!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2010, 08:03 PM~16270791
> *FUCK RAP!!!
> *


Arrowsmith?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 07:09 PM~16270876
> *Arrowsmith?
> *


Those bastards too.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2010, 01:11 AM~16222830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD GET DOWN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I decided to work on this for another 10 minutes today. So I worked on the sea for a little bit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The first thing I did was drill some new holes in the pan to move the seat forward. I cant remember if I said what my plans were for the seat but Im going to have the whole seat pan upholstered. So it really doesnt matter what the seatpan looks like.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After the seat is upholstered, Im going to bolt this to the bottom on the seat pan and get this engraved so there is some sort of detail at the bottom of the seat.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to weld two new tabs to this piece of sheetmetal later on. I still need to design this piece but I will do that over the weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Something like this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I drilled the first hole in the seat pan and put a bolt in it. Im going to leave the nut there and then put the piece of sheetmetal over that so its kinda hovering under the seat.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

During the bending of the sheetmetal...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Drilled the other hole in the sheetmetal...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then the seat pan...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then slapped it together.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to weld the bolts on when I get a chance so they dont spin around after the seat is upholstered. I think after the padding and stuff gets done I dont think the bolt will stick out to high but I might grind them down a bit later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just have to redesign this and make a new one so I can get it welded on one of these days.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

While I was at it I cleaned these up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I had to grind down part of it cause it was going to be in the way of the light.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is hat its supposed to look like.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sometime next week I will get a chance to drill the holes in the handlebars and bolt it on so see how it will look. More updates sometime next week.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

keep em coming! looks great!
:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2010, 03:35 PM~16310502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One more time. Im not parting this bike out and none of it is for sale so please dont bother asking.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2010, 11:51 PM~16390836
> *One more time. Im not parting this bike out and none of it is for sale so please dont bother asking.
> *


lmk if you will part it out. Im interested in a few parts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 23 2010, 10:57 PM~16390930
> *lmk if you will part it out. Im interested in a few parts.
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

sold to japan


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 24 2010, 11:00 AM~16393753
> *sold to japan
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I BOUGHT IT AND IS NOW USEING IT AS SCRAP METAL.....LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2008, 05:04 PM~11267573
> *Its starting to slowly come together...
> 
> 
> ...


what happin to the sissy bar??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i have it in storage


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jan 26 2010, 05:24 PM~16419984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2010, 10:51 PM~16390836
> *One more time. Im not parting this bike out and none of it is for sale so please dont bother asking.
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need that sissy bar. will you part the bike out?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 31 2010, 09:44 PM~16472232
> *I need that sissy bar. will you part the bike out?
> *


SORRY HOMIE ITS PENDING IMA GET IT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 31 2010, 11:52 PM~16473884
> *SORRY HOMIE ITS PENDING IMA GET IT
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 31 2010, 11:54 PM~16473903
> *
> *


 :boink:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 31 2010, 11:54 PM~16473907
> *:boink:
> *


 :run:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates in March. Lots of good stuff is going to happen soon. You wont be disappointed. :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2010, 05:15 PM~16533834
> *Updates in March. Lots of good stuff is going to happen soon. You wont be disappointed.  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2010, 06:15 PM~16533834
> *Updates in March. Lots of good stuff is going to happen soon. You wont be disappointed.  :biggrin:
> *


ALL LIESSSSSS


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 6 2010, 07:30 PM~16534792
> *ALL LIESSSSSS
> *


just like the parts u owe me all lies


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 6 2010, 08:31 PM~16534801
> *just like the parts u owe me all lies
> *


NOPE GOT THEM...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ummm hmmm


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2010, 04:15 PM~16533834
> *Updates in March. Lots of good stuff is going to happen soon. You wont be disappointed.  :biggrin:
> *


How bout having it done by March :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 8 2010, 09:22 AM~16548176
> *How bout having it done by March :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I know ha..lol. been following the built for a couple yrs already.. lets get er done..lol..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 8 2010, 09:22 AM~16548176
> *How bout having it done by March :biggrin:
> *


Finish your lil tiger and I will finish mine. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 8 2010, 01:42 PM~16550103
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I know ha..lol. been following the built for a couple yrs already.. lets get er done..lol..
> *


I know, I know. :biggrin: It will be done this year. :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2010, 06:03 PM~16552434
> *Finish your lil tiger and I will finish mine.  :biggrin:
> *


both of u finish ur bikes already


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 8 2010, 06:05 PM~16552446
> *both of u finish ur bikes already
> *


Mikes upset.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2010, 07:04 PM~16552440
> *I know, I know.  :biggrin:  It will be done this year.  :yes:
> *


lies...alll lies


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 8 2010, 06:06 PM~16552455
> *lies...alll lies
> *


u to ass hole finish that bike  lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 8 2010, 07:08 PM~16552478
> *u to ass hole finish that bike    lol
> *


oh ill bring it :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 8 2010, 06:15 PM~16552549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol crazy art


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 8 2010, 07:16 PM~16552561
> *lol crazy art
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 8 2010, 06:08 PM~16552478
> *u to ass hole finish that bike    lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2010, 07:18 PM~16552573
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 9 2010, 03:16 PM~16562390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 9 2010, 03:16 PM~16562390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2010, 05:03 PM~16552434
> *Finish your lil tiger and I will finish mine.  :biggrin:
> *


Getting more progress done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 9 2010, 09:33 PM~16567322
> *Getting more progress done
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 8 2010, 06:18 PM~16552571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: look at raul all excited cus his bike gonna be almost done..lmao.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 9 2010, 09:43 PM~16567513
> *:uh: look at raul all excited cus his bike gonna be almost done..lmao.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

wasup raul


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2010, 09:49 PM~16567609
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C+Feb 9 2010, 10:09 PM~16567965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2010, 10:11 PM~16568003
> *:wave:
> *


hope everything going all right.. :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

wat hapend to my old frame?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 9 2010, 10:15 PM~16568064
> *wat hapend to my old frame?
> *


I sold it to ssomeone else and I dont know what they did with it. :0


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

hahaha who has it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 9 2010, 10:13 PM~16568029
> *hope everything going all right.. :biggrin:
> *


As long as Mr. Mailman brings me what I ordered by next month then we will be all good. :biggrin: I will be getting the last of the metal I need to wrap this off and finalized then sending it to get the body work done.  But we gotta wait till March.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 9 2010, 10:21 PM~16568145
> *  hahaha who has it?
> *


 :dunno: I think its long gone by now.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

lmao are you serious the guy did no work to it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 9 2010, 10:30 PM~16568289
> *lmao are you serious the guy did no work to it?
> *


Oh, they re did the tank to a diamond tank but I dont know who has it now. That was a while ago.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

diamond tank dats ridiclous the frame was bad ass how it was


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2010, 10:23 PM~16568177
> *As long as Mr. Mailman brings me what I ordered by next month then we will be all good.  :biggrin:  I will be getting the last of the metal I need to wrap this off and finalized then sending it to get the body work done.   But we gotta wait till March.
> *


hey came across this pic of you..lmao.. now I see why you bike is not done. yeat..lmao.. focus focus..lol :wow: 

let me guess where you checking the glass packs for a new mod on the bike







:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 11 2010, 01:44 AM~16580445
> *hey came across this pic of you..lmao.. now I see why you bike is not done. yeat..lmao.. focus focus..lol :wow:
> 
> let me guess where you checking the glass packs for a new mod on the bike
> ...


 :roflmao: what are you doing down there raul?!!!!!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 11 2010, 03:43 AM~16580502
> *:roflmao: what are you doing down there raul?!!!!!!
> *


think he was checking the door for cracks...lmao..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 11 2010, 02:44 AM~16580445
> *hey came across this pic of you..lmao.. now I see why you bike is not done. yeat..lmao.. focus focus..lol :wow:
> 
> let me guess where you checking the glass packs for a new mod on the bike
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I was taking some pictures but I gotta look for them. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost time.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2010, 02:51 PM~16678972
> *Almost time.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

almost time for more of this...?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 11 2010, 02:44 AM~16580445
> *hey came across this pic of you..lmao.. now I see why you bike is not done. yeat..lmao.. focus focus..lol :wow:
> 
> let me guess where you checking the glass packs for a new mod on the bike
> ...


 :biggrin: 



COCHINO :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> almost time for more of this...?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


[/quote]

March 14th? :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

March 14th? :|
[/quote]
:biggrin: :thumbsup: where ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> March 14th? :|


:biggrin: :thumbsup: where ?
[/quote]
Salinas.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2010, 01:24 AM~16685669
> *Salinas.
> *


I need to talk to you... chat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 22 2010, 12:25 AM~16685673
> *I need to talk to you... chat?
> *


fo sho.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 21 2010, 11:25 PM~16685673
> *I need to talk to you... chat?
> *


no ****?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 22 2010, 01:58 AM~16685890
> *no ****?
> *


***


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 21 2010, 11:59 PM~16685896
> ****
> *


tu culo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Check back tomorrow. Time to get this thing finished.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2010, 12:17 AM~16756700
> *Check back tomorrow. Time to get this thing finished.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2010, 11:17 PM~16756700
> *Check back tomorrow. Time to get this thing finished.
> *


when us mexicans say be there in five .. actually takes us about half an hr..lol..
when we say be there in an Hr. .. lol. mostly means 3 to 4 hrs... lol.. Now tomorrow.. lmao.. neva get here... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The first thing that I get mad at when I look at my lil tiger is how the front fender isnt mounted yet. So I started with that tonight.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This part of the fender needs to be welded but I probably wont get to it until this weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The only thing keeping me from putting the front fender on was no fender braces. I been drawing these for a long time and I finally settled on this design. Im only going to use one for the front since the fender is so short.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So it will look something like this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No, it didnt take long but I got these cut out. Normally I use 16 gauge but since this is going to hold up the fender I wanted it to be a little bit thicker. I think this is 14 or 12. It was harder to cut and harder to bend so it will work long term.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Something like this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The fender brace is going to go on the inside. So I still have to bend the brace to match the curve of the fender. I wont have a chance to match up the two braces until this weekend so I will drill the holes for the bolts and everything else probably sunday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the last of the fender until this weekend. I will have a small update tomorrow but this weekend alot of things are going to start to come together. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good Raul


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 21 2010, 02:20 PM~16679148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2010, 02:06 AM~16769163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 2 2010, 06:44 AM~16769645
> *looking good Raul
> *


X2 NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So I cleaned up the fender braces today and made sure everything looks nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I drilled the holes and put them together but its too late to put this on the bike. I need to do a few more things but I will have some more pics of the front fender on the bike. More updates soon.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2010, 10:20 PM~16816667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looking good man i got me a few new thing for one of my bikes maybe one day ill send you some pics lol keep it up


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i like


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin: qvo socio


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 12 2010, 04:48 PM~16873450
> *:biggrin: qvo socio
> *


Sup. I ran into a problem (besides not having time to work on this) with the fender. I will post pics in a little bit.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i can fix your problems with this bike 
just put it in a box and send it this way lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 12 2010, 07:39 PM~16875025
> *i can fix your problems with this bike
> just put it in a box and send it this way lol
> *


That would be a really heavy box. This bike probably weighs like 40lbs.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its ok


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2010, 06:42 PM~16875074
> *That would be a really heavy box. This bike probably weighs like 40lbs.
> *


cut it in half and send two boxes it will be cheaper lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 12 2010, 07:58 PM~16875269
> *cut it in half and send two boxes it will be cheaper lol
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

i sent bikes completely built in a big ass box and bikes dissasembled
the bike comlpete was 125 to ship
the bike dissasembled was 45
they go by size and weight: just FYI


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 12 2010, 07:03 PM~16875328
> *:wow:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 12 2010, 08:03 PM~16875331
> *i sent bikes completely built in a big ass box and bikes dissasembled
> the bike comlpete was 125 to ship
> the bike dissasembled was 45
> ...


Thats great but this box isnt going anywhere in a cardboard box.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2010, 10:48 PM~16877678
> *Thats great but this box isnt going anywhere in a cardboard box.
> *


Yeah that bike will tear that cardboard box into shreads!


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2010, 12:20 AM~16816667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
dammmmm that,s a real sick job 
great work !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im too busy to work on this right now but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 20 2010, 05:22 PM~16947264
> *Im too busy to work on this right now but it will be worth the wait.
> *


yes it will be


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2010, 04:55 PM~16873530
> *Sup. I ran into a problem (besides not having time to work on this) with the fender. I will post pics in a little bit.
> *












Ok this is what I was talking about.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Theres two things going on here. #1, the hubs on these rims are wider then normal for some reason. And #2, The "drive" for the speedometer makes it another 1/2" wider so it doesnt help when the brackets are trying to line up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and then on top of that, I couldnt even get my fingers in between the fender and the tire.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So back to the drawing board. Even though I spent some time on the braces its ok cause now there for sale if anyone wants them :biggrin: and it gave me some ideas on how to solve this little problem. I had this idea along time ago and I dont know why I didnt go through with it but I will be working on that soon. This failure reminds me that this project is an experiment for me so I can try new things and I wouldnt have been happy with "standard" looking fender braces. More updates soon.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2010, 12:10 AM~16949895
> *
> So back to the drawing board. Even though I spent some time on the braces its ok cause now there for sale if anyone wants them  :biggrin: and it gave me some ideas on how to solve this little problem. I had this idea along time ago and I dont know why I didnt go through with it but I will be working on that soon. This failure reminds me that this project is an experiment for me so I can try new things and I wouldnt have been happy with "standard" looking fender braces. More updates soon.
> *


what if you redid the braces to go on the outside of the fender. wouldnt that make them a little bit wider. maybe just enough.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

be diffrent and have you fender braces go from the fender to the pivet point on the forks it should move with the tire right but when you make them have them mount to the out side of the fender that whay if you have more room for engraving or paint let me know if you need me to draw what am talking about


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866+Mar 21 2010, 06:33 AM~16951163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a better idea. But wait for me to work on it sometime soon.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

your inbox is full


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *alex_low*, Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 08:23 AM~16960499
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: alex_low, Ant-Wan
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

once again inbox is full lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2010, 07:55 PM~17049417
> *once again inbox is full lol
> *


Done


Updates tomorrow.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:07 PM~17049612
> *Done
> Updates tomorrow.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2010, 08:11 PM~17049675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fail.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:13 PM~17049699
> *fail.
> *


 :happysad:  :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2010, 08:15 PM~17049737
> *:happysad:    :happysad:
> *


Its alright homie.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:16 PM~17049749
> *Its alright homie.
> *


awww you love me!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2010, 08:21 PM~17049839
> *awww you love me!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: You forgot to say no ****.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:25 PM~17049892
> *:uh:  You forgot to say no ****.
> *


why cant 2 grow men say they love each other :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2010, 08:26 PM~17049909
> *why cant 2 grow men say they love each  other  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:27 PM~17049924
> *:burn:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:07 PM~17049612
> *Done
> Updates tomorrow.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2010, 11:18 PM~17062929
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Its still 11:30pm here in Cali.  












Out of all the parts that I make I think fender braces are the hardest for me to design. I been threw alot of drawings trying to figure out how I want these to look.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what I decided to go with. They dont look all complicated or anything cause your not really going to see them. I mean you are but you arnt. Theres something different Im going to do with this but I will show you guys when I make these sometime this weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates soon.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2010, 11:36 PM~17063026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaam i been following this and daaaaamm you do so uch of a good job ill be as good as you one of these day's :biggrin: hopefully


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2010, 10:32 PM~17063006
> *Its still 11:30pm here in Cali.
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :roflmao: you got designers block lol do you got hella crumpled papers in your garbage and on the floor lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 31 2010, 11:51 PM~17063088
> *lmfao  :roflmao: you got designers block lol do you got hella crumpled papers in your garbage and on the floor lol
> *


I only get stuck on certain things. I save everything so I can look at it later. I will post some pics of everything I got saved one of these days.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2010, 10:53 PM~17063094
> *I only get stuck on certain things. I save everything so I can look at it later. I will post some pics of everything I got saved one of these days.
> *


wow thats a topic on its own lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2010, 11:35 PM~17063019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


??? how is that going to help the problem , unless you add a spacer on the other side to make tboth sides the same distince apart???then you wil just have to make the braces a lil longer so the tire dont rub :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2010, 12:32 AM~17063006
> *Its still 11:30pm here in Cali.
> 
> 
> ...


true :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2010, 12:09 PM~17066575
> *??? how is that going to help the problem , unless you add a spacer on the other side to make tboth sides the same distince apart???then you wil just have to make the braces a lil longer  so the tire dont rub :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cause this is only half the solution.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:ninja: :rimshot:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2010, 11:36 PM~17063026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow i just got it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

raul it was sent today 
your inbox is full again
give me a call 
i also sent a email from here to you about a frame let me know if you can use them 
went to bed early last night


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Topic closed until I get Lowrider_69's stuff done. Check back in a few weeks.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*T T T*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2010, 11:54 PM~17382903
> *Topic closed until I get Lowrider_69's stuff done. Check back in a few weeks.
> *


2 months


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 11 2010, 08:14 AM~18016067
> *2 months
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2010, 09:34 AM~18016174
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is a old pic. I will have updated pics by tuesday and figure out what Im going to do first. I got a painted lined up for this already so it should be nice when its done. Theres not much left to do and it might actually be done by the end of the year. :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2010, 10:01 AM~18016283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this motherfucker is bad!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

close topic til further notice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 11 2010, 09:43 AM~18016477
> *close topic til further notice
> *


 :nono: I got work to do.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2010, 10:01 AM~18016556
> *:nono: I got work to do.
> *


lol it coolbro just giving you a hard time lol 
hit me up some time this week :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Maybe I sure make my son's bike radical?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2010, 09:01 AM~18016283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bikes looking hella slick. were you get those rims from?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jul 12 2010, 09:28 AM~18024123
> *Maybe I sure make my son's bike radical?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 12 2010, 03:33 PM~18027381
> *that bikes looking hella slick. were you get those rims from?
> *


One of my homies.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut still not done? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 12 2010, 06:10 PM~18028984
> *wut still not done?  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta go pick it up right now. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKS MASSIVE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 12 2010, 08:03 PM~18030130
> *LOOKS MASSIVE
> *


Thats what she said.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2010, 06:12 PM~18029005
> *Gotta go pick it up right now.  :biggrin:
> *



chingale so u can build me one :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey can you build me a 3 wheeler???radical


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Jul 13 2010, 11:36 AM~18035495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont you want to finish the two wheeler you got now first?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

do they have chipotle (the burrito place) out in sac?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 14 2010, 12:13 AM~18042788
> *do they have chipotle (the burrito place) out in sac?
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2010, 11:13 PM~18042788
> *do they have chipotle (the burrito place) out in sac?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i saw "massive attack" printed on the paper they use under my burrito :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Seats for sale, Anyone interested?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2010, 01:27 PM~18236794
> *Seats for sale, Anyone interested?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: why have u been why havent you call or pm'd????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 5 2010, 02:00 PM~18237563
> *:dunno:  :dunno: why have u been why havent you call or pm'd????????????
> *


Cause someone has like 4 different know numbers. :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2010, 09:01 AM~18016283
> *
> 
> 
> ...




waiting on updated pick?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2010, 03:15 PM~18237701
> *Cause someone has like 4 different know numbers.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its done on its way to you


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 14 2010, 02:13 AM~18042788
> *do they have chipotle (the burrito place) out in sac?
> *


the bombdiggity


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

great new!!!! it got sold to japan


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its only 2 years behind :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2010, 08:49 PM~18627758
> *its only 2 years behind :biggrin:
> *


Behind what? :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

the deadline for thr buildoff


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2010, 05:53 AM~18630005
> *the deadline for thr buildoff
> *


Your the only one that still worried about that.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2010, 06:58 PM~18631112
> *Your the only one that still worried about that.
> *


He's the only one that finished it and took it seriously now he's WEGO champion and still best 12" bike out there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2010, 09:11 AM~18631219
> *He's the only one that finished it and took it seriously now he's WEGO champion and still best 12" bike out there.
> *












I love it how both you guys have to come in here and see whats going on.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2010, 07:42 PM~18631517
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I knew you were going to post up the cookie. But that's ok we're getting things done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2010, 10:13 AM~18631798
> *I knew you were going to post up the cookie.  But that's ok we're getting things done.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just like I knew you had to reply. Go on and get your things done and I will get mine done.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2010, 11:11 AM~18631219
> *He's the only one that finished it and took it seriously now he's WEGO champion and still best 12" bike out there.
> *


really? the only one? :uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

how much for the seat raul?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 09:55 PM~18637807
> *how much for the seat raul?
> *


finish your first..or finish a bike..and keeep it :|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 23 2010, 06:23 AM~18637334
> *really?  the only one? :uh:
> *


Ok my bad 1 of 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 08:55 PM~18637807
> *how much for the seat raul?
> *


pm sent


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 22 2010, 11:20 PM~18638141
> *finish your first..or finish a bike..and keeep it :|
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Small update, the seat is sold to juan gotti. So I will be making a new one soon. The frame will be going to paint finally in November. I will have more details on that later. Before that happens I have to finish the metal work on the frame. There isnt much left to do but I will have plenty of time to wrap everything up. Before I do that though, the saw I use to cut out my metal broke on me so Im still trying to fix it. When ever that gets fixed, I will post more updates. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2010, 12:32 PM~18682554
> *Small update, the seat is sold to juan gotti. So I will be making a new one soon. The frame will be going to paint finally in November. I will have more details on that later. Before that happens I have to finish the metal work on the frame. There isnt much left to do but I will have plenty of time to wrap everything up. Before I do that though, the saw I use to cut out my metal broke on me so Im still trying to fix it. When ever that gets fixed, I will post more updates.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
you need a new saw ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 12:41 PM~18682610
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> you need a new saw ?
> *


You going to send me one from Idaho? :dunno:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

give me call


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 02:39 PM~18683601
> *give me call
> *


I will give you a call when I get off work.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

k am heading home in 15 then my wife will be at school form 6 til 9 my time thats 5 til 8 your time she takes the phone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 02:43 PM~18683637
> *k am heading home in 15  then my wife will be at school form 6 til 9 my time thats 5 til 8 your time she takes the phone
> *


 :around:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2010, 08:01 AM~18016283
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks sick bro. I can't wait to see this thing come together!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2010, 02:44 PM~18683649
> *:around:
> *


yeah i know sorry call me after 8 your time that way you get me lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 28 2010, 02:45 PM~18683664
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looks sick bro. I can't wait to see this thing come together!!!
> *


Thanks homie. It should be out next year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2010, 02:46 PM~18683680
> *yeah i know sorry call me after 8 your time  that way you get me lol
> *


I might be busy but I will try.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My computer is down right now. I'm still replacing the hard drive. Once I get that fixed, I will be posting some updates.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2010, 07:06 PM~18814565
> *My computer is down right now. I'm still replacing the hard drive. Once I get that fixed, I will be posting some updates.
> *


dang evrything is breaking on you lol :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2010, 08:06 PM~18814565
> *My computer is down right now. I'm still replacing the hard drive. Once I get that fixed, I will be posting some updates.
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Oct 15 2010, 03:18 PM~18821358
> *:drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So this is what my bike looks like right now. I have too many things going on right now and I havent made time for my lil tiger. I just met with clown confusion and ce707 and it was good to sit down and talk about bikes again. lilmikew86 lives a few blocks away so I should be working on this again real soon. I want to thank them for trying to get me back into this.  More updates as soon as I get some time.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2010, 10:50 PM~19079319
> *
> 
> 
> ...




chingale :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2010, 10:50 PM~19079319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u better get back into it most of the hard work is done now its just makin it pretty now get the sand paper or wire wheel out and get the rust off :biggrin: (no ****)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will do an update new years day. I got something very cool on the way for this and I will show you guys as soon as I get it in the mail. Dont think I have forgotten about this bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2010, 09:19 AM~19359929
> *I will do an update new years day. I got something very cool on the way for this and I will show you guys as soon as I get it in the mail. Dont think I have forgotten about this bike.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2010, 09:19 AM~19359929
> *I will do an update new years day. I got something very cool on the way for this and I will show you guys as soon as I get it in the mail. Dont think I have forgotten about this bike.  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: got the popcorn ready for pixs


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Dec 18 2010, 01:14 PM~19361340
> *:drama: got the popcorn ready for pixs
> *


Check back new years.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2010, 06:58 PM~19362954
> *Check back new years.
> *


back from the dead :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 18 2010, 06:00 PM~19362973
> *back from the dead :0
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

get me those measurements but not far out


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2010, 10:50 PM~19079319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gaby: whenever you want come on over you know where we live  I even cleaned up :biggrin: p.s you're invited on new years if you have the time it's my birthday n I'm cooking ( ahem ....we are not held responsible for food poisoning victims j/k )


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 20 2010, 02:12 PM~19376656
> *Gaby: whenever you want come on over you know where we live   I even cleaned up  :biggrin:  p.s you're invited on new years if you have the time  it's my birthday n I'm cooking  ( ahem ....we are not held responsible for food poisoning victims  j/k )
> *


ware u live i live on gearny dr off of center


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 19 2010, 01:58 AM~19365919
> *get me those measurements but not far out
> *


Give me a few days and I will send you something in the mail.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 20 2010, 02:53 PM~19376891
> *ware u live i live on gearny dr off of center
> *


mike:florin powerinn area couple blocks from raul


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 20 2010, 11:31 PM~19381189
> *Give me a few days and I will send you something in the mail.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 20 2010, 02:12 PM~19376656
> *Gaby: whenever you want come on over you know where we live   I even cleaned up  :biggrin:  p.s you're invited on new years if you have the time  it's my birthday n I'm cooking  ( ahem ....we are not held responsible for food poisoning victims  j/k )
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2010, 09:19 AM~19359929
> *I will do an update new years day. I got something very cool on the way for this and I will show you guys as soon as I get it in the mail. Dont think I have forgotten about this bike.  :biggrin:
> *




:werd: :werd:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry x-mas Raul


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2010, 09:19 AM~19359929
> *I will do an update new years day. I got something very cool on the way for this and I will show you guys as soon as I get it in the mail. Dont think I have forgotten about this bike.  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: whats up!!!!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Jan 3 2011, 04:23 PM~19492357
> *:dunno:  :dunno: whats up!!!!!
> *


Gaby : I think he forgot ....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so this is my story. I havent really done anything to the bike in a long time. All I did recently is take it apart so I can work on the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still have all the parts. The seat has been sold so I gotta make a new one for it. I got alot of other things I plan on making for this bike but one thing at a time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im almost ready to get this bondoed and painted. I just have to fill in this area...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wow got rusted fast


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

...and this area.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 3 2011, 08:43 PM~19495119
> *wow got rusted fast
> *


Its been outside so yea.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2011, 08:44 PM~19495135
> *Its been outside so yea.
> *


keep it at my house if u want bro i got lots of room


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some more work to be done here.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will let you guys in on one secret. Im going to be adding this soon. When its all said and done it should be able to stand up on its own.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 3 2011, 08:44 PM~19495142
> *keep it at my house if u want bro i got lots of room
> *


Maybe, if Eric asks me nicely. :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2011, 08:46 PM~19495178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Gaby: It's all teeny weenie aww soo cute :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2011, 08:47 PM~19495192
> *Maybe, if Eric asks me nicely.  :biggrin:
> *


lol i migth have his bike here to


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 3 2011, 08:48 PM~19495200
> *Gaby:  It's all teeny weenie  aww soo cute  :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So, theres been something that Im waiting for that hasnt shown up yet cause the person sending it to me is a piece of shit and has ben lagging. :biggrin: But as soon as it shows up I will let you guys know.  There has been too much rain and its been too cold lately to work on anything. Once the sun comes out I will try to get some of this sheetmetal cut out and get some work done on this bitch. Sorry for making everyone read.  Check back soon.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2011, 08:46 PM~19495178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


P.S. Mike said he wants to see that s.o.b at the socios show so come on you got five months get to working on it n get it finished


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 3 2011, 08:48 PM~19495200
> *Gaby:  It's all teeny weenie  aww soo cute  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 3 2011, 08:51 PM~19495248
> *P.S. Mike said he wants to see that s.o.b at the socios show so come on you got five months get to working on it n get it finished
> *


Keep those fingers crossed.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2011, 08:52 PM~19495262
> *Keep those fingers crossed.
> *


 Gaby : You're more than half way there you can do it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I havent had any time to work on this but I finally got something in the mail that I have been waiting for. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally got this in the mail. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Obviously, the cylinders are going to need some modifications.  Those will come soon. After I wrap up some other things.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2011, 06:45 PM~19542789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

To be continued.... :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2011, 06:49 PM~19542839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick homie :biggrin: now get to work


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 09:32 PM~19544180
> *thats sick homie :biggrin:  now get to work
> *


he needs to go to ur house and do it all in one day its been too long already lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 8 2011, 10:26 PM~19544621
> *he needs to go to ur house and do it all in one day its been too long already lol
> *


We already told him to stop by anytime he wanted to work on it maybe he's too busy , or it's cause I'm white ! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Raul I have a proposition for you. I will pm you tomorrow with the details.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 8 2011, 11:26 PM~19545182
> *We already told him to stop by  anytime he wanted  to work on it  maybe he's too busy , or it's cause I'm white ! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Pretty soon I will be coming over so much you wont know how to get rid of me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2011, 12:36 AM~19545575
> *Raul I have a proposition for you. I will pm you tomorrow with the details.
> *


Great.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2011, 10:22 AM~19546964
> *:biggrin:  Pretty soon I will be coming over so much you wont know how to get rid of me.
> *


I doubt it but if you do swing by the house is clean now so you know you don't have to fight the dog for somewhere to sit or anything :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2011, 10:22 AM~19546964
> *:biggrin:  Pretty soon I will be coming over so much you wont know how to get rid of me.
> *


Gaby: It'd be nice to have you over again tho I know mike needs the guy time :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 9 2011, 01:39 PM~19548275
> *Gaby: It'd be nice to have you over again  tho  I know mike needs the guy time  :cheesy:
> *


  It doesnt look like I will be out there today but I will defiantly stop by sometime this week.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2011, 06:49 PM~19542839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2011, 03:16 PM~19684288
> *TTT
> *


once its done it will be all worth it


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

looks good homie


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2011, 07:49 PM~19542839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u weeny


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2010, 09:01 AM~18016283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM TTT


----------



## Mrs.EVIL91 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2010, 08:01 AM~18016283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE MY SHIT LOOKS LIKE OR BETTER THEN THIS U R SO CLOSE TO BEING FIRED BY UR NEPHEWS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.EVIL91_@Feb 12 2011, 09:14 PM~19854999
> *I HOPE MY SHIT LOOKS LIKE OR BETTER THEN THIS U R SO CLOSE TO BEING FIRED BY UR NEPHEWS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2011, 05:49 PM~19542839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so your gonna cut the cylinder down to size? frank.....oh..... i mean raul lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 24 2011, 12:05 AM~19947454
> *so your gonna cut the cylinder down to size? frank.....oh..... i mean raul lol
> *


 :yes: I will have some updates soon.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2011, 06:08 AM~19948414
> *:yes: I will have some updates soon.
> *


:wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2011, 07:08 AM~19948414
> *:yes: I will have some updates soon.
> *


heard that before :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 24 2011, 11:47 PM~19956362
> *heard that before  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2011, 07:12 AM~19957529
> *
> *



:biggrin: culero you were suppossed 2 call me back :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT for Lesstime


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2011, 10:57 AM~20247967
> *TTT for Lesstime
> *


lol updates tonight :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:01 PM~20597174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Anything new on 'Small Talk'?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 21 2011, 05:12 PM~20600702
> *Anything new on 'Small Talk'?
> *


any thing new whit up n smoke


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2011, 01:09 AM~20597540
> *fixed
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 21 2011, 05:12 PM~20600702
> *Anything new on 'Small Talk'?
> *


Nope


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 21 2011, 04:48 PM~20600813
> *any thing new whit up n smoke
> *


we need to talk about that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 22 2011, 10:28 AM~20603829
> *we need to talk about that.
> *


You know my number...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+May 21 2011, 06:12 PM~20600702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


messed up! :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt. any updates bro?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> ttt. any updates bro?


Yea bro. Its right here.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yea bro. Its right here.


 if you ever decide to sell it lmk


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> if you ever decide to sell it lmk


Sorry homie but Im never selling this one.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Sorry homie but Im never selling this one.


lol figured that.. had to try


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Sorry homie but Im never FINISHING this one.



fixed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> fixed


:no: Not for a minute. Gotta line up somethings first then I can get to work on it.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yea bro. Its right here.


that's what got me hooked on them dam 12" bikes. u can put it on ur desk and work on em! lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this bike is bad ass! what color u goin on it?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> :no: Not for a minute. Gotta line up somethings first then I can get to work on it.


oh and loving ur work bench bro. its clean compared to my messy ass garage :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PINK86REGAL said:


> this bike is bad ass! what color u goin on it?


 Blue


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> oh and loving ur work bench bro. its clean compared to my messy ass garage :happysad:


 Thanks bro. It was practically free to make. The wood was here at the house when I moved in. It had been sitting there for like 3 years. The top piece of plywood and pegboard was free. My brother gave me those. I already had the screws and the brackets to hold everything. I just had to borrow a saw to cut a few pieces and of course the time to do it all.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Thanks bro. It was practically free to make. The wood was here at the house when I moved in. It had been sitting there for like 3 years. The top piece of plywood and pegboard was free. My brother gave me those. I already had the screws and the brackets to hold everything. I just had to borrow a saw to cut a few pieces and of course the time to do it all.


Oh i have a bench also you gotta look closely . here in this pic you can see some of it lol. i got mine from work. my father in law built it back in 92 for a alternator tester they had at work . bitch is built like a tank but now its all full of bondo, primer, paint, and A LOTTA FLAKE.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Oh i have a bench also you gotta look closely . here in this pic you can see some of it lol. i got mine from work. my father in law built it back in 92 for a alternator tester they had at work . bitch is built like a tank but now its all full of bondo, primer, paint, and A LOTTA FLAKE.


 I didn't know u was black


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I didn't know u was black


de la cintura para bajo guey.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> de la cintura para bajo guey.


 No u said from la cintura pa bajo u asian??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates tomorrow.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> de la cintura para bajo guey.



:roflmao:este wey


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> de la cintura para bajo guey.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry I been lagging guys but I will post some pics up tonight


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Sorry I been lagging guys but I will post some pics up tonight


im lookin forward to this! this is gonna be a sick ass bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok. So about two weeks ago I finally started working on this again.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still have the same ole parts with a little bit of rust. I will clean those up down the road.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally filled in the pace behind the seatpost.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Got some sheet metal underneath too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Still got a ways to go. I need to smooth out some areas and do some grinding. More updates this weekend. Its going to start getting good again. :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Still got a ways to go. I need to smooth out some areas and do some grinding. More updates this weekend. Its going to start getting good again. :yes:


bike is looking good homie. keep up the good work.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

madrigalkustoms said:


> bike is looking good homie. keep up the good work.


Gracias. 

One quick thing I will try to work on this week is welding the bracket for the speedometer to the handlebars. I have been meaning to do that for some time so I will work on doing that by the end of the week.


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So yesterday I finally had time to work on this again. This time I was going to work on the bracket for the speedometer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I made this bracket a long time ago but I just never had time to weld it on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Goes on like this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is where its going to go. I just have to bend the tab.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A few minutes later...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Something like this...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This morning I finally welded it on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Next time I have more time I will work on the front end of the bike and clean everything up as I go along. Oh yea, please dont put Schwinn speedometers on anything but Schwinns. Thank you.


----------



## ThaHifeyWifey (Aug 16, 2010)

Raul i told thomas that you posted new pic's he said hes glad you got time to work on it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you got time u always have u just dont make the time lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ThaHifeyWifey said:


> Raul i told thomas that you posted new pic's he said hes glad you got time to work on it


Tell him I said thanks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> you got time u always have u just dont make the time lol


I had all day yesterday but I had to work on that trike first. If I do have time I waste it on other bikes like that girls bike we were talking about last night. I was bullshitting with that this morning instead of working on this.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I had all day yesterday but I had to work on that trike first. If I do have time I waste it on other bikes like that girls bike we were talking about last night. I was bullshitting with that this morning instead of working on this.


true thats why u should get that shit out when it was suppose to be out


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

lookin good bro


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Going on 5 years the way it looks 5 more years. Good luck.


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> true thats why u should get that shit out when it was suppose to be out


 x 10000.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

7 tekpatl said:


> Going on 5 years the way it looks 5 more years. Good luck.


Gaby: That's some bullshit to say everyone does stuff as they please not as everyone wants them to, so if he takes his time with it it's all-right! Raul you're more than welcome to come on over later if you like


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh shut up lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


sick keep to it bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

7 tekpatl said:


> Going on 5 years the way it looks 5 more years. Good luck.


My other trike took over 10 years to build so this one is doing way better skippy.  :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Raul is my boy he know I bullshit whit him we do that all the time to each other he dose do some bad ass work my bikes wouldn't be the way it is whit out him good work Raul by the way but out when I bullshit whit him lol


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

RIP MASSIVE ATTACK. Y not start a new project or a new frame.Sale it to tony he will finish it with TNT Parts.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

se mira chingona wey :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> My other trike took over 10 years to build so this one is doing way better skippy.  :biggrin:


But yet you still don't believe in engraving :banghead: You still say "fuck 10 points :guns: " :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> But yet you still don't believe in engraving :banghead: You still say "fuck 10 points :guns: " :dunno:


 This bike will be getting engraving. I like that custom "dot" "engraving" that you guys love so much.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> This bike will be getting engraving. I like that custom "dot" "engraving" that you guys love so much.


Dots, shading, its a good filler between the scrolls and leafing.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> Dots, shading, its a good filler between the scrolls and leafing.


 Let me get your two cents on this. What color would you paint this bike?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Let me get your two cents on this. What color would you paint this bike?


I'm thinking different shades of magentas would look good on this build. I dont know if you have a set painter but I'd go with the guy that painted Twilight, have him do waterspots and all that.

Magenta with a few graphics done in a nice teal with lots of flake might look good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> I'm thinking different shades of magentas would look good on this build. I dont know if you have a set painter but I'd go with the guy that painted Twilight, have him do waterspots and all that.Magenta with a few graphics done in a nice teal with lots of flake might look good.


 Do you prefer kittens or puppies?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Do you prefer kittens or puppies?


You could also go with magenta and yellow. Think Lifestyles cars but they focus on the yellows you could focus on the magentas. 

Or dark blues and silvers with silver leaf with a top coat of candy blue.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> You could also go with magenta and yellow. Think Lifestyles cars but they focus on the yellows you could focus on the magentas. Or dark blues and silvers with silver leaf with a top coat of candy blue.


 Do you like milk chocolate, white chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Do you like milk chocolate, white chocolate or dark chocolate?


:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> :scrutinize:


 You don't like chocolate?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

7 tekpatl said:


> RIP MASSIVE ATTACK. Y not start a new project or a new frame.Sale it to tony he will finish it with TNT Parts.


and put some ugly ass yellow and red tires


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

7 tekpatl said:


> RIP MASSIVE ATTACK. Y not start a new project or a new frame.Sale it to tony he will finish it with TNT Parts.


 Te aguitaste huh cabron?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Do you like milk chocolate, white chocolate or dark chocolate?



r u guys going on a date? :buttkick:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


> ?


tryed to call you last night when monica got home and it went to voice mail call me after you get off work i get off 3 cali time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> tryed to call you last night when monica got home and it went to voice mail call me after you get off work i get off 3 cali time


 I didn't even get a missed call on my phone. Should have left a vm. I will call you tonight. I'm going to need a price.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I didn't even get a missed call on my phone. Should have left a vm. I will call you tonight. I'm going to need a price.


idk it went stat to vm so i clicked off yeah that why i call to talk to you about it


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Part of me likes the way they look on the bike and part of me doesnt. I think Im going to redo them somehow but Im not sure exactly what Im going to do to them. I wanted to see how low the bars were compared to the seat but I forgot it at home. It still looks like the grips were going to be lower then the seat and thats not the kinda look that I want. Thanks everyone for there comments.  I actually like the welded stem. I havent seen that in a long time. I can still save the Schwinn stem so its no big loss. I also have two more back ups incase i messed this one up. I will be making some changes by this weekend.


 any progress pic.  y post same parts 2 years and still looks the same


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

azteca de oro said:


> any progress pic.  y post same parts 2 years and still looks the same


Updates are two pages back. Those handlebars are long gone and theres some new ones on it now. Go back and check it out. I will be working on it again this saturday so check back then.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Updates are two pages back. Those handlebars are long gone and theres some new ones on it now. Go back and check it out. I will be working on it again this saturday so check back then.


----------



## .hvw8. (Oct 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Updates are two pages back. Those handlebars are long gone and theres some new ones on it now. Go back and check it out. I will be working on it again this saturday so check back then.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


>


I will be working on your chainguard that day too.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I will be working on your chainguard that day too.


 Oh in that case


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates when I get back from Ikea.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Did u get ur stuff???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Did u get ur stuff???


 Nope.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so today was the day I was finally cut down my cylinders.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what the cylinders look like inside.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The flat piece of metal under the cylinder is how long I need them to be. Im going to be cutting off the back end of the cylinder for two reasons. #1, the inside of the cylinder is machined so I dont want to mess with that. #2, I would have to rethread the part for the cap and I rather not do that either. The easiest way is to cut the back part off, reweld it, then rethread the shaft/stroke and call it a day. One good thing about this is that I can relocate the hole for where the oil goes in. I will be doing that as soon as I can.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ready to cut on the chop saw...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Ready to cut on the chop saw...


 why would u cut up a set of pro hoppers lol i cant do that to mine


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here it is cut. This is what it looks like on the inside.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


> why would u cut up a set of pro hoppers lol i cant do that to mine


Stay tuned skippy.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what it looks like on the other side. The part that bolts on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So now I need to cut where the edge of the blue tape is.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And here it is chopped down to the size I need.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Compared to the stock size.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The shaft inside needed to be cut down next. The tape is at the edge of where it bolts on on that end. Thats how much room we need for when I rethread the end after I cut it down to the right size.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So I will cut where the blue tape is and rethread that end.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is how far the shaft will go down into the cylinder. The dot is where I will drill my new hole for my new fittings.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Both shafts have been cut down...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Both cylinders have had the end rewelded. All I need to do is a little grinding and drill my new hole for the fitting.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These parts are for sale. Pm me if interested...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And now the cylinders are back on the fork at the right size.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A little bit more to do on the front end. 

* I have to clean up the cylinders, drill the holes and rethread the ends.

* Mount the bullet light bracket

* Make my mirrors

* etc


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> why would u cut up a set of pro hoppers lol i cant do that to mine


cuz we do things our selfs we dont need bike shops to do it for us


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> cuz we do things our selfs we dont need bike shops to do it for us


 that not what i ment bill nye science guy lol i meant why u would ruin a set hoppers should of order small air cylinders. or get smaller cylinders like pro hoppers


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> that not what i ment bill nye science guy lol i meant why u would ruin a set hoppers should of order small air cylinders. or get smaller cylinders like pro hoppers


i know lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


> that not what i ment bill nye science guy lol i meant why u would ruin a set hoppers should of order small air cylinders. or get smaller cylinders like pro hoppers


 The cylinders are not ruined. Where did you get that from? How did you want me to make them work when they were too long? I don't tell you how to build your bike so do dont tell me how to build mine. Your weak if your afraid to do shit like chop up schwinns or whatever. This build is either all og Schwinn or all custom parts. You gotta take some risks to be the best homie.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Looking chingon rulas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> cuz we do things our selfs we dont need bike shops to do it for us


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> The cylinders are not ruined. Where did you get that from? How did you want me to make them work when they were too long? I don't tell you how to build your bike so do dont tell me how to build mine. Your weak if your afraid to do shit like chop up schwinns or whatever. This build is either all og Schwinn or all custom parts. You gotta take some risks to be the best homie.


 i already chop my frame so does that still make me weak? im not telling how too build your bike i was saying so dont get all hurt... they have smaller cylinders that all im saying , justdeez has a set on his 12 and it work but everyone build their bike different im not hating or talkin shit just saying looks good though keep up good work


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


> A little bit more to do on the front end.
> 
> * I have to clean up the cylinders, drill the holes and rethread the ends.
> 
> ...


cool put it on the bike  with something holding it up locked up


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> These parts are for sale. Pm me if interested...



20 shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


> i already chop my frame so does that still make me weak? im not telling how too build your bike i was saying so dont get all hurt... they have smaller cylinders that all im saying , justdeez has a set on his 12 and it work but everyone build their bike different im not hating or talkin shit just saying looks good though keep up good work


Those are all rookie questions homie. Your the one that was upset cause I did something to my cylinders. How many other bikes you seen out there with custom cylinders?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> cool put it on the bike  with something holding it up locked up


Give me a few days. I got too many things going on today and tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lilmikew86 said:


> 20 shipped


SOLD!!! I will be over sometime this week so we can work on the cylinders.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good bro, great work being done here.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> SOLD!!! I will be over sometime this week so we can work on the cylinders.


:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is for lesstime and anyone else wondering how high the lock up is. This is how low the bike is now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the lock up. its only about an inch and a half but its a small bike so it doesnt need alot.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I designed the forks to only open up so much.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> This is for lesstime and anyone else wondering how high the lock up is. This is how low the bike is now.


 :fool2:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the clearance with the crank. It has no problem clearing the ground but its close. If you notice, the tire is pretty flat so it should have no problem clearing when its aired up all the way. 

More updates in a few days.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looking good bro never got that call from you 


socios b.c. prez said:


> This is for lesstime and anyone else wondering how high the lock up is. This is how low the bike is now.





socios b.c. prez said:


> This is the lock up. its only about an inch and a half but its a small bike so it doesnt need alot.





socios b.c. prez said:


> This is the clearance with the crank. It has no problem clearing the ground but its close. If you notice, the tire is pretty flat so it should have no problem clearing when its aired up all the way.
> 
> More updates in a few days.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> looking good bro never got that call from you


I been really busy. I didnt really have time to do this or to reply to 76schwinns pm but I might squeeze that in right now. I will call you when I can.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Those are all rookie questions homie. Your the one that was upset cause I did something to my cylinders. How many other bikes you seen out there with custom cylinders?


well if they were rookie quesions u sure did had all the rookie answers,im upset? please that will never happen i dont get upset or hate on someone else bike not in this lifetime buddy...well since u ask twilight has a set of regular pro hoppers cylinders too he did the samething u did that nothing new, lady death has prohoppers too but there where turn into swords very different from others and what does upset have to do with anything i stated?? all i said was " i wouldnt cut up my cylinders prohoppers are hard to come by values is worth 200 maybe, air cylinders like pro hopper but smaller run least 20 to 30 each i raher risk cutting those up ....like i said bike looks good keep up the good work


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Yaw need to fuck and get it over wit :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


> well if they were rookie quesions u sure did had all the rookie answers,im upset? please that will never happen i dont get upset or hate on someone else bike not in this lifetime buddy...well since u ask twilight has a set of regular pro hoppers cylinders too he did the samething u did that nothing new, lady death has prohoppers too but there where turn into swords very different from others and what does upset have to do with anything i stated?? all i said was " i wouldnt cut up my cylinders prohoppers are hard to come by values is worth 200 maybe, air cylinders like pro hopper but smaller run least 20 to 30 each i raher risk cutting those up ....like i said bike looks good keep up the good work


You asking why I was going to cut them down is a rookie question. Thats like asking, why is the bike low? Or, how are you going to ride that bike? Come on bro, do you expect me to use them on the bike how they were? My intentions were to have the judge come over to the bike when its done and have him say, "Hmm, those are custom pro hopper cylinders", "Not alot of bikes have those". Then hes going to take his pen and write in a better score cause I didnt take the easy way out like you want me to. Im not the first bike with custom pro hopper cylinders and I never said I was but you an add my bike to the short list of bikes that have them. Thats the point skippy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Good topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> :drama:


FUCK POPCORN!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Good topic


Fan-Fuckingtastic topic


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> FUCK POPCORN!!!!!!


:uh: like i said u need a hug :boink:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> :uh: like i said u need a hug :boink:


 I don't need hugs, just updates. More updates this weekend.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I don't need hugs, just updates. More updates this weekend.



how bout some popcorn 
:drama:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> how bout some popcorn :drama:


 Do you remember a long time ago they used to have sour cream and onion popcorn? They only made it for a little bit but no one else remembers it.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Do you remember a long time ago they used to have sour cream and onion popcorn? They only made it for a little bit but no one else remembers it.


my mom use to eat that shit when i was young its fucking nazty


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

yea i think during the depression.......


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lilmikew86 said:


> yea i think during the depression.......


yeah about that time lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys know there was a depression in the 80's right?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You guys know there was a depression in the 80's right?


late 70's early 80's. 
it was more of a rescission, but the 80's were bad; because everything sucked.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

The early 1980s recession describes the severe global economic recession affecting much of the developed world in the late 1970s and early 1980s. The United States and Japan exited recession relatively early, but high unemployment would continue to affect other OECD nations through at least 1985.[1] Long term effects of the recession contributed to the Latin American debt crisis, the savings and loan crisis in the United States, and a general adoption of neoliberal economic policies throughout the 1980s and 1990s.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> The early 1980s recession describes the severe global economic recession affecting much of the developed world in the late 1970s and early 1980s. The United States and Japan exited recession relatively early, but high unemployment would continue to affect other OECD nations through at least 1985.[1] Long term effects of the recession contributed to the Latin American debt crisis, the savings and loan crisis in the United States, and a general adoption of neoliberal economic policies throughout the 1980s and 1990s.


Wikipedia? if yes false info. :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Great topic


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

wtf who gives a fuck about da 80's been there done that. now cut up my chainguard befoe i get mad


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Wikipedia? if yes false info. :happysad:


NOPE MY OLD REPORT I DID IN HIGH SCHOOL AND GOT AN A ON IT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

FUCK UR CHIAN GARD LOL WAS UP SPOCK


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> NOPE MY OLD REPORT I DID IN HIGH SCHOOL AND GOT AN A ON IT


:rofl: funny guy.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :rofl: funny guy.


U GOING TO VEGAS NEXT YEAR ILL SHOW YOU FUNNY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> wtf who gives a fuck about da 80's been there done that. now cut up my chainguard befoe i get mad


 What chainguard?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What chainguard?


:squint:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

BUSTING OUT 2012?:x:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> :squint:


 No body likes it when I say that.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> No body likes it when I say that.


:finger:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> :finger:


 So what color would you paint this project?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> U GOING TO VEGAS NEXT YEAR ILL SHOW YOU FUNNY


no. . .:squint:












:finger:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> A little bit more to do on the front end.
> 
> * I have to clean up the cylinders, drill the holes and rethread the ends.
> 
> ...


Im gonna go work on this again. Updates this afternoon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is my fender brace for the front fender. Its only going to go one side so its not in the speedometers way. Its going to mount from the top side and the brace is going to go on the outside instead of the inside of the fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This took like 10 minutes to cut out with my jig saw. Then it was time to clean up with the die grinder.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All cleaned up. I just have to bend the top part over the fender and drill the new holes so I can put it on the bike. Im in the process of doing that now. I should have it on the bike soon.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Ta chingon! :drama:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> Ta chingon! :drama:












This topic sponsored by Doritos and Sierra Mist.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> This topic sponsored by Doritos and Sierra Mist.


Nutting beats da original nacho cheese doritos and an ice cold coke


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Nutting beats da original sound of me moaning by a big cock


:wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :wow:


:burn:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


> All cleaned up. I just have to bend the top part over the fender and drill the new holes so I can put it on the bike. Im in the process of doing that now. I should have it on the bike soon.


looks good bro i got to work on my 12inch rad last night and today also ill send you a pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> looks good bro i got to work on my 12inch rad last night and today also ill send you a pic


I can't wait to see it. You should start a topic for it.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I can't wait to see it. You should start a topic for it.


ill wait til its painted and the parts are out for chrome i been saving all the pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> ill wait til its painted and the parts are out for chrome i been saving all the pics


I didn't know you were already plating parts. Send me those pics you were going to send me.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> looks good scooter:finger:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

updates???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> updates???


I'm working in it all day Sunday. Where you been? I almost started a topic for you to check in.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

been sick bro borncitis


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> been sick bro borncitis


What kind of HIV is that?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the one i got from you


socios b.c. prez said:


> What kind of HIV is that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> the one i got from you


I got some drawings to show you. When you want me to send them to you?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

now lol am on facebook message them to me or send to monica s phone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Well I'm still at work and I'm not going straight to my house till tonight. I will send them to Monica tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok ill be here sitting waiting bored


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> This topic sponsored by Doritos and Sierra Mist.


 i love this bike ... :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So last night I went over to lilmikew86's house to do some threading.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A big big thanks to lilmikew86 forhelping me out. It was cool going over to his house and I ment to get alot of shit done but the fender brace I was working on, kicked my ass. Hopefully it all works out.  More updates soon.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> :uh:


Pm sent


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


> A big big thanks to lilmikew86 forhelping me out. It was cool going over to his house and I ment to get alot of shit done but the fender brace I was working on, kicked my ass. Hopefully it all works out.  More updates soon.


dont you hate when that happens you want to get alot done and your in the mood to work on it and one fing part wont let you do anything else


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: next time I'll order pizza or something :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> dont you hate when that happens you want to get alot done and your in the mood to work on it and one fing part wont let you do anything else


Yes, that is very irritating.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: next time I'll order pizza or something :yes:


Coo


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill be there let me know when


lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: next time I'll order pizza or something :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lesstime said:


> ill be there let me know when


sur u will


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

lesstime said:


> dont you hate when that happens you want to get alot done and your in the mood to work on it and one fing part wont let you do anything else


yea tell me about it thats too effin true


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

updates????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> updates????


No time last weekend cause of the holidays. I got 4 days off coming up so I will have time to work on the bike soon.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

You will never find time for anything. If you want time, you must make it!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


> No time last weekend cause of the holidays. I got 4 days off coming up so I will have time to work on the bike soon.


cool understand 



Clown Confusion said:


> You will never find time for anything. If you want time, you must make it!


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> You will never find time for anything. If you want time, you must make it!


Great


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So today I worked on the front end again...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The handlebars were a little bit off so I had to beat them so they were flat again. One thing thats been bugging me was how the bullet light hasnt been mounted so I decided to do that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The brackets bolt on like this.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> The handlebars were a little bit off so I had to beat them so they were flat again. One thing thats been bugging me was how the bullet light hasnt been mounted so I decided to do that.


 dammmm that,s a real nice work bro those bar are thight i really love the that light bracket keep on the great work !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I need to fix this and make sure the trim follows the edge.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This part also needs a bit tweeking. It doesnt look bad in this pic but you can tell from different angles.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


Looking real good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A better view. It looks like its twisting in this pic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a few details to clean up but its coming along. I will go back after this and work on the fender brace again. After that I will make the mirrors and then a chain steering wheel. More updates soon.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

looking real good homie.......chain huh goin a lil old skool


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad to finaly see this bike movin along, cant wait for it to be done an showing along side my bike... keep it going an I said it before an ill say it again, if you need help with anything ask.... Compatition dont mean shit to me when its helpin someone out.. Just sayin


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Glad to finaly see this bike movin along, cant wait for it to be done an showing along side my bike... keep it going an I said it before an ill say it again, if you need help with anything ask.... Compatition dont mean shit to me when its helpin someone out.. Just sayin


Thanks for the offer bro but I dont really know how you can help. I need to design the parts I havent made and I wouldnt have you do that. I want to do as much as I can on this bike and not send out stuff that I can do. I got plenty of people to do the body work so you wont be doing that. Like I said before, Im not going to kill myself trying to finish this bike. It will be done when its done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

D-ice69 said:


> dammmm that,s a real nice work bro those bar are thight i really love the that light bracket keep on the great work !!!!!  :thumbsup:





madrigalkustoms said:


> Looking real good.


Thanks guys.



lilmikew86 said:


> looking real good homie.......chain huh goin a lil old skool


Yup.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just get the dam thing done lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I know what you mean g. the offer is out there atleast. Im just glad its finally getting more welds done on it then dust collected. I been seeing this bikes pics for a while now, an glad to see it movin along again. I know people get busy an gotta put things on hold now an then... I got five other projects I started that aint done yet lol... But all in do time they will be done... 
Just keep at the pace you been on this last few months an it will be done before you know it...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I have a few details to clean up but its coming along. I will go back after this and work on the fender brace again. After that I will make the mirrors and then a chain steering wheel. More updates soon.


great pic bro, coming out lovely


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Raul,
Dont listen to the haters saying get it done.Take your time bro aslong as you want its looking good bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

:fool2: this ones for you raul ahhhhhh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lilmikew86 said:


> :fool2: this ones for you raul ahhhhhh


Thanks. I will go pick it up this weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates 1/1/12


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lesstime said:


> Raul,
> Dont listen to the haters saying get it done.Take your time bro aslong as you want its looking good bro


yeah bro dont take ur sweet as time like lesstime u notice he lives by his name hahahahahahaha


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> More updates 1/1/12


 i cant wait that damn long :banghead:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> i cant wait that damn long :banghead:


Ah whats another two weeks, we already been waitin for four years.... I can say I like whats gottin done the last month though, comming along very nice. Keep up the good pace raul. Glad your motivated an movin on it again =)


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

keep it going!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

do ur thing bro it takes time to come out whit the best u know that and i know that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I can't believe this bike makes people mad.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Aint nobody mad, we just all givin you shit....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Aint nobody mad, we just all givin you shit....


Why?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn this lil bike is gonna be one the baddest


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I can't believe this bike makes people mad.


im mad.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

keep up the good work bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I can't believe this bike makes people mad.


:roflmao:foo nobody mad you just an easy target to talk shit too :biggrin: oh right after Mikey :roflmao:Happy New Year's SOCIOS :rimshot: and everyone else on this thread uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me start by saying that December has been the busiest month of my life. I had alot of things going on and didnt have any time for anything else. The holidays are finally over and I can now turn my attention back to working on the bikes. Today my project turns 4 years old and theres been alot of 12" bikes busting out since I started working on this. I always hear about people building their bikes to beat my little Massive Attack. All I can say is that I cant wait to finish my bike and have it do what it was designed to do.  You guys have had a 4 year head start and you better be ready for what I got up my sleeve.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont have any real updates but heres a few of the things I gotta do.










I gotta finish the fender brace and work on a few other things for the front end.


























After Im done with the front Im going to redo my pedals and make a seat. Im also going to weld on the kickstand bracket and make a custom kickstand so I dont have to depend on some training wheels to keep the bike up.










The last thing I will be working on is my air system. I got a few ideas for how Im going to do this but I will explain it all when we get there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Originally I had decided that I was going to paint my bike blue and had gotten these blue OG lil tiger grips...










But since then I changed my mind and I will be painting it green. I got my painter lined up already but Im waiting for a few more details to clear before I send the frame to get the body work done. As soon as all of that happens I will update the topic. I should have some more updates by next weekend. I gotta get some drawings done and start cranking out more of the new parts I will be making. More updates soon.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Originally I had decided that I was going to paint my bike blue and had gotten these blue OG lil tiger grips...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good raul!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looking good raul


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Lookin real real good. =)


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Good job on the bike, looks good


socios b.c. prez said:


> Let me start by saying that December has been the busiest month of my life. I had alot of things going on and didnt have any time for anything else. The holidays are finally over and I can now turn my attention back to working on the bikes. Today my project turns 4 years old and theres been alot of 12" bikes busting out since I started working on this. I always hear about people building their bikes to beat my little Massive Attack. All I can say is that I cant wait to finish my bike and have it do what it was designed to do.  You guys have had a 4 year head start and you better be ready for what I got up my sleeve.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

take ur time bro i know u want things done right


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> :thumbsup:


danny was up buddy how u been


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> take ur time bro i know u want things done right


:thumbsup: x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> danny was up buddy how u been


I'm good bro just trying to finish up my two projects


----------



## Mr.3d69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice bike take ur time 4 yrs. Aint bad i got a bike i started 15 yrs ago and never finished it but im determand to finish it this yr.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I worked on some drawings over the weekend but I didn't finalize anything yet. I'm redoing my fender brace cause I'm not happy with it do that's going to go. I'm also working on some drawings for my mirrors. As soon as I get them figured out I will start cutting away one some metal. Socios TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I worked on some drawings over the weekend but I didn't finalize anything yet. I'm redoing my fender brace cause I'm not happy with it do that's going to go. I'm also working on some drawings for my mirrors. As soon as I get them figured out I will start cutting away one some metal. Socios TTT


NEED ANY HELP WITH ANY IDEAS?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ahahhahahaaaa


thanks for the info


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LMAO RAUL NEEDING IDEAS NEVER ......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> NEED ANY HELP WITH ANY IDEAS?


I got plenty of ideas just no time buddy. Do you have any bike building experience? What are your qualifications?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got plenty of ideas just no time buddy. Do you have any bike building experience? What are your qualifications?


I have bike building experience, I am a civil engineer student and a full time aerosol artist. My new bike will be finished in March.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> I have bike building experience, I am a civil engineer student and a full time aerosol artist. My new bike will be finished in March.


What do you think of the bike so far? Have you ever heard of VNV Nation? Do you like the Denver Broncos? Do you know what negative space is? Do you own a gun?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What do you think of the bike so far? Have you ever heard of VNV Nation? Do you like the Denver Broncos? Do you know what negative space is? Do you own a gun?


:rofl:

Looks good, things I think could use a little work are: 
Brackets for the head light off the handle bars, the concept is awesome! I am just thinking of the side view look.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Looks good, things I think could use a little work are:
> Brackets for the head light off the handle bars, the concept is awesome! I am just thinking of the side view look.
> View attachment 418656


Your fired. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Your fired. Thanks for stopping by.


Well awesome build anyways.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What do you think of the bike so far? Have you ever heard of VNV Nation? Do you like the Denver Broncos? Do you know what negative space is? Do you own a gun?


si.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> si.


We're going to have to work on something after I bust out my trike again.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> We're going to have to work on something after I bust out my trike again.


whenever youre ready mayne. you know where im at


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So I finally got to work on my front fender brace and I came up with a different design. For those people that have been following my topic since the beginning, you know that this is the third fender brace that I have made for this bike but I really like what I came up with. Its going to be two fender braces but only on one side. I could have made a regular fender brace like everyone else but I wanted to do something different here. I also wanted to put the fender brace on one side because the speedometer arms might get in the way. So this is what I came up with. I started with the drawing and Im finally ready to cut some metal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Fast forward to this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

But this is how they are supposed to line up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is my front fender...










And this is how they will look on the fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is how its going to work, one on top of each other.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is my paper template and everything lines up pretty good. Time to drill some holes...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Holes drilled...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And bolted on the bike. I forgot to add that I will be adding a spacer in between the fender and the brace so its not touching the paint.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The last thing I have to do that I havent done yet is bend the fender brace so that the fender lines up with the rim. I know I also need some new white walls but I will get those after everything comes back from plating. The way I throw around the bike I know they wouldnt stay clean for long. 

The next thing Im working on is designing my mirrors. Im hoping to be able to cut those out next weekend. More updates soon.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Chingon :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

kinda of a way i like the fact that you waited for all the other 12'' to bust out before yours that way u can see wat ur comp is


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> kinda of a way i like the fact that you waited for all the other 12'' to bust out before yours that way u can see wat ur comp is


Im not trying to sound cocky and I dont think my bike is a super dooper heavy hitter/trophy taker/best bike ever, etc but I havent seen another 12" bike out there that Im worried about. It wasnt my choice to wait this long to put out my bike but its just how shit happened.  :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

very true i hear you on that one  now get it down fuck kings that suck so dont wast ur money on the games lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> very true i hear you on that one  now get it down fuck kings that suck so dont wast ur money on the games lol


lol updates next week.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> lol updates next week.


raul is my buddy only i can talk that way to him lol see tomorrow bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> raul is my special buddy only i can talk that way to him lol see tomorrow bro


lol Easy bro.  I will see you tomorrow.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Lookin good raul, you been makin hella progress this last few months keep it goin.
You will be in paint an plate in no time, cant wait to see the finished product come together....


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey bro where u get them rims??? They look like them warren wong SANTA ROSA SPOKES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

kajumbo said:


> Hey bro where u get them rims??? They look like them warren wong SANTA ROSA SPOKES


I got them from a homie in LA who got them from someone else who got them from somewhere in Mexico. My friend doesn't really know much about where they came from and wasn't much help after that.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> lol Easy bro.  I will see you tomorrow.


lol


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Bike is coming out really nice. You doing really good Raul.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Bike is coming out bad ass carnal


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*BIKE IS COMING OUT REALY NICE...CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN DONE....NICE WORK...*:thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got them from a homie in LA who got them from someone else who got them from somewhere in Mexico. My friend doesn't really know much about where they came from and wasn't much help after that.


those are sick as fuck bro holla at me if u wanna get rid of them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Small update. I havent finished designing my mirrors so I jumped to making my steering wheel. This is what its going to look like. Its just the two sides that will hold up the steering wheel part later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For small pieces like this I like to glue the paper to the metal instead of drawing on the metal. That way I know its exact and the lines on the metal wont rub off. The paper can catch on fire but its no big deal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot to take pics while I was cutting this out but here you go.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And this is the part cut out but not cleaned up yet...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And all bent up...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For the steering wheel part Im going to weld up some chain. I went down to Lowes and picked up a foot and a half of chain for $2. Theses a special jig I have to make to make sure the chain is round so I gotta make that thing first. Im going to make that out of wood sometime during the week so I will have more updates later.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

lookin spiffy scooter


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

socios b.c. prez said:


> For the steering wheel part Im going to weld up some chain. I went down to Lowes and picked up a foot and a half of chain for $2. Theses a special jig I have to make to make sure the chain is round so I gotta make that thing first. Im going to make that out of wood sometime during the week so I will have more updates later.


:h5:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see this done bro. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm surprised your going with a chain for the steering wheel raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I'm surprised your going with a chain for the steering wheel raul


Why come?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

It just don't seem to fit in my opinion......everything on your bike is so out of the box awsome, it just seems plain to me..........I woulda thought you woulda done bolts like you did with your pedals or something


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> It just don't seem to fit in my opinion......everything on your bike is so out of the box awsome, it just seems plain to me..........I woulda thought you woulda done bolts like you did with your pedals or something


I hear ya. I guess I could have done something else but the chain just fits naturally in your hand. Even something smaller like this chain. Trying to grip a "faced" circle or half circle doesnt look or feel right to me. I also think the chain is a little old school so theres no mistaking that its a steering wheel. I dont know, I will leave it on there and see what it looks like down the road.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I hear ya. I guess I could have done something else but the chain just fits naturally in your hand. Even something smaller like this chain. Trying to grip a "faced" circle or half circle doesnt look or feel right to me. I also think the chain is a little old school so theres no mistaking that its a steering wheel. I dont know, I will leave it on there and see what it looks like down the road.


What about bolts like your pedals? I know that would be a lot of work lol but I think it would look good......but I see what you mean about the old school style I guess I need to see it on the bike, you know what I mean?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i like the steering wheel bro got a hint of new an old with it keep up the good work bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

to be honest every thing on ur bike flows together for me being in the game like my hole life old school style and new school i seen it all cant wait to see it showing next to my bike ...... its going to be a bad ass steering wheel raul ...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Great topic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any new pics cabron


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> any new pics cabron


No but I can take some random ones and post them up tonight for the hell of it?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup buddy hows it going


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> sup buddy hows it going


I just had lasagna. How are you?


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Q-vole evrey one!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates by the end of the month. Time to wrap this bitch up.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:been awhile since ive been in here


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

SAC_TOWN said:


> :wave:been awhile since ive been in here


x2!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What up Homies I need your Help. I am in the runnings for the Best Barber Shop in Sacramento but I need your Vote. Log on to KCRA A LIST.com click on Beauty then Barber then Knock Out Barber Shop. This will be greatly appreciated  So the more votes the better but you can only vote once with your email. Thanks Gabriel Mijares​


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Great topic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Excellent topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so I had some time and worked on the steering wheel. This is my cardboard template and its how big the chain steering wheel is going to be.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the another piece of cardboard with the inside diameter of the steering wheel cut out. Im going to use this and put it on a cone to get the right length of chain.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Once on the cone I was able to figure out how much chain I needed...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cut the chain here...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Ok, so I had some time and worked on the steering wheel. This is my cardboard template and its how big the chain steering wheel is going to be.


NOW THATS A STERRING WHEEL!:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres the circle. All I gotta do now is weld it up. More updates soon.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

All the pics an i notice the FUCK ATX on the template first lmao


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice project homie can't wait to see it finish


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

96tein said:


> All the pics an i notice the FUCK ATX on the template first lmao


:yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its been a minute since I did an update. Looks like there wont be any for a while. I will be stopping this project to work on another one of my project for the upcoming LRM show. 

The good news is I have all my designs for the rest of the parts ready to go. Those should be done by the end of the year. The frame should be headed for body work and paint by then too. See you guys in a few months.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool long as u get some thing done need help repping u know wat imean


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Its been a minute since I did an update. Looks like there wont be any for a while. I will be stopping this project to work on another one of my project for the upcoming LRM show.
> 
> The good news is I have all my designs for the rest of the parts ready to go. Those should be done by the end of the year. The frame should be headed for body work and paint by then too. See you guys in a few months.


:h5:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2ZCUtnuAXg8


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Heres the circle. All I gotta do now is weld it up. More updates soon.


you just killed the bike:barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2ZCUtnuAXg8


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> you just killed the bike:barf:


Stop wearing ur hater vision goggles....hahahaha


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> you just killed the bike:barf:



:roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I cut the chain here...


 where you think about ATX in this pic:roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:|


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

post some progress pics guey


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> post some progress pics guey


This weekend for sure. I'm going to be making the seat for this chingadera


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Finish the bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> Finish the bike


I need help picking a color for the bike.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thought it was going to be blue?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

juangotti said:


> Thought it was going to be blue?


It's not massive enough. And where the fuck you been?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I need help picking a color for the bike.


how bout your favorite colors hot pink and purple?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> how bout your favorite colors hot pink and purple?


There's already a purple one. Should I just make it a raiders theme and paint it black?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's not massive enough. And where the fuck you been?


Oh. On LIL Bullshitten. Also trolling the book of faces.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

juangotti said:


> Oh. On LIL Bullshitten. Also trolling the book of faces.


Cool story bro. Good luck with that.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LMAO Fool You Wild. I got a 20 inch frame I have been wanting to fuck around with. Ill hit you up bro.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> There's already a purple one. Should I just make it a raiders theme and paint it black?


:yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was just talking to lesstime about this. To be honest with everyone my project has been delayed because I have been working on a frame for someone else. That frame is finally done so now I can get back to work on this. I have been working on alot of little details for my bike while I have been working on other stuff. Tonight I will work on the seat. More pics tonight.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I was talking to you about it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> I was talking to you about it


Yes.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I was just talking to lesstime about this. To be honest with everyone my project has been delayed because I have been working on a frame for someone else. That frame is finally done so now I can get back to work on this. I have been working on alot of little details for my bike while I have been working on other stuff. Tonight I will work on the seat. More pics tonight.


Hells yeah! Can wait to see new pics!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not much to show right now. I have been keeping my project in the house now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is going to be my seat. I'm going to make it tomorrow cause I ran out of time today. But this will be like a seat pan but kinda upside down. The upholstery will pretty much sit in the pocket. More updates tomorrow.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Pics ain't showing up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know what to tell you guys. I checked on four different places and I can see the pics from all of them. :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I can see them.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I was just talking to lesstime about this. To be honest with everyone my project has been delayed because I have been working on a frame for someone else. That frame is finally done so now I can get back to work on this. I have been working on alot of little details for my bike while I have been working on other stuff. Tonight I will work on the seat. More pics tonight.


cool story bro :drama:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

I see em...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got home really late last night so I didn't have time to work on anything. I have my template ready to go. 

Just wanted to share this. Some people don't know but dtwist was supposed to make the parts for this bike. I regret not going with him for the parts...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got home really late last night so I didn't have time to work on anything. I have my template ready to go.
> 
> Just wanted to share this. Some people don't know but dtwist was supposed to make the parts for this bike. I regret not going with him for the parts...


:rant:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It took some time but I had to refine my templete to get the right shape. I will be cutting the one on the right. Brb


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Sucks I'm the only one who can't see these pics lol.....are you gonna be done this year raul?


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

can't wait till this 1s donehno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Sucks I'm the only one who can't see these pics lol.....are you gonna be done this year raul?


Are you looking at them on a phone or computer? There's one or two people who can't see them. I'm hoping to finish it this year and I would like I take it to the super show but I'm a little concerned because I don't know if there going to have a lrm show in woodland this year.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u can go eater way


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> u can go eater way


I forgot about that lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Still dont see it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Send me the pics ill post them


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

It's not how he's posting them this sight is not showing pics on my phone even the ones I post or posted in the past all I see is ...those blue question marks...????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> Send me the pics ill post them


What do you use to post pics?

I think I'm going to stop for tonight. I'm trying to shape this and I'm making too much noise. As soon as I get the right shape I can draw up the sides and get them cut. More updates tomorrow morning.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


That my frame fucker


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lil attachment deal thing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> That my frame fucker


Yea, I was hoping you would see it.  I gotta call you and talk to you cause some things have changed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Test...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I see test pic good job


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe from now on I will post from lil.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

No repost or edit the pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> No repost or edit the pics


No


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

FINISH ITTTTTTTTTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yea, I was hoping you would see it.  I gotta call you and talk to you cause some things have changed.


Pues de volada cause im finna sell the frames lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Are you looking at them on a phone or computer? There's one or two people who can't see them. I'm hoping to finish it this year and I would like I take it to the super show but I'm a little concerned because I don't know if there going to have a lrm show in woodland this year.


My phone....but I can always see pics on my phone.....when will we know if there is no show?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> It's not how he's posting them this sight is not showing pics on my phone even the ones I post or posted in the past all I see is ...those blue question marks...????


Yeah that's all I see too but when I go on other topics I can see the pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> My phone....but I can always see pics on my phone.....when will we know if there is no show?


No idea. I think we just gotta wait and see.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I tried to do more today but I had some other things going on today but I managed to bend the bottom of the seat pan.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pretty much matched up my cardboard model...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Something like this. I will be working on a template for the sides tonight so I can cut them in the morning. More pics tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sometime today I will be bending up the sides to match the curves. More updates probably tomorrow.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice geter done


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

]
View attachment 611461


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Sometime today I will be bending up the sides to match the curves. More updates probably tomorrow. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

see u in salinas jesse march 10th


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yea so I bent the sides up last night and started welding the sides on. I will have more pics tonight.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Welding in progress. More pics tomorrow.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> see u in salinas jesse march 10th


see you there Mikey not sure if the bike will be ready but the truck will be there I would invite you all to stay at my house but as you know we had a fire at the house and we are still leaving at the hotel


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> see you there Mikey not sure if the bike will be ready but the truck will be there I would invite you all to stay at my house but as you know we had a fire at the house and we are still leaving at the hotel


no biggie bro wat matters u guys are safe ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> see you there Mikey not sure if the bike will be ready but the truck will be there I would invite you all to stay at my house but as you know we had a fire at the house and we are still leaving at the hotel


Which hotel?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HOTEL PARTY!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:



SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> HOTEL PARTY!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> no biggie bro wat matters u guys are safe ...


 thx homie :thumbsup:



socios b.c. prez said:


> Which hotel?


 Holiday Inn I talked to the manager and 1 bed $99 2 bed $106 normally is $149 lmk is right off the freeway bout 5 mins from the show 



SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> HOTEL PARTY!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds good. I have never stayed at a holiday inn before.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> Holiday Inn


AIN'T that where we stay last year Mikey after the solidad show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Sounds good. I have never stayed at a holiday inn before.


I'm been talking to one of the workers there to see if they can kick down with their discount


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> I'm been talking to one of the workers there to see if they can kick down with their discount


Orale, I will know for sure how many are going Saturday so I will let you know how many we need.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Orale, I will know for sure how many are going Saturday so I will let you know how many we need.


orale cus that pinche hotel is fucking full during the weekends


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

make sure ya take ear plugs jesse knows wat im talking about lol rigth jesse


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> make sure ya take ear plugs jesse knows wat im talking about lol rigth jesse


:roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> :roflmao:


Member im the bear lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> Member im the bear lol[/QUOTE
> Lol you can wake the dead with that snore


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Clown Confusion said:
> 
> 
> > Member im the bear lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> Member im the bear lol


:| :facepalm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt get anything done these last few days because of some things that came. Im hoping to finish the seat tomorrow or Saturday. After the seat Im going to work on the mirrors for the bike. More updates soon.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

What happend to the rims


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

There just a little rusty.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I got some acid at work that might help shine them right back up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was really sick these last few days so I didn't get anything done on the seat pan. I will try to post some pics tonight or tomorrow of some progress.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I was really sick these last few days so I didn't get anything done on the seat pan. I will try to post some pics tonight or tomorrow of some progress.


cool story guey :thumbsup:


lol puro pedo see ya Sun cabron


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finished welding the seat last night. I just need to do some grinding and fill in the areas that need it. Im going to weld on some tube on the sides where you bolt the seat to the sissy bar because the sissybar itself wont sit next the it the way it is curved. And I will be showing you guys how this will be bolting to the seat post. More updates this weekend.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> View attachment 619914
> 
> 
> Finished welding the seat last night. I just need to do some grinding and fill in the areas that need it. Im going to weld on some tube on the sides where you bolt the seat to the sissy bar because the sissybar itself wont sit next the it the way it is curved. And I will be showing you guys how this will be bolting to the seat post. More updates this weekend.


Looks firme......


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> View attachment 619914
> 
> 
> Finished welding the seat last night. I just need to do some grinding and fill in the areas that need it. Im going to weld on some tube on the sides where you bolt the seat to the sissy bar because the sissybar itself wont sit next the it the way it is curved. And I will be showing you guys how this will be bolting to the seat post. More updates this weekend.




ya paso el weekend :inout:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For some reason I only get to work on this at night. I was going to do some more grinding on the seat but it was too late and I can't make that much noise. I'm busy tonight but tomorrow I will work on the seat again and this weekend I will start working on the mirrors.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Going to see the qweens game lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> Going to see the qweens game lol


 :yes: They beat the clippers the other days so well see how they do tonight.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SAC_TOWN said:


> :wave:


Awwwww shit, what's up homie! You still work at a body shop?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> :yes: They beat the clippers the other days so well see how they do tonight.


nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got some grinding done and cleaned up the seat.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

But I went back and welded the spots I missed. After I grind this down I hope to be able to bolt the seat on the bike today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally got the seat on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The seat post is going to be flush like this. I just have to grind a little more so it will sit perfect.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cut the tip of the seatpost off and Im going to use it on the other side of the seat. I squeezed a nut (no ****) into the inside of the seat post so that I can tighten it it down.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hole in the seat pan and all bolted up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Next on the list is the mirrors. I hope I can make those tomorrow. After that I will work on redoing the pedals and then the part I have been looking forward to the most, the air system. :run: hno:  

More updates soon.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> View attachment 623647
> 
> View attachment 623648
> 
> ...


first you cut off da tip then you squeezed a nut huh :naughty:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Bike is looking good


----------



## ozmods (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking good, what's your time frame for the bike. 

Air setup with hard lines. Always looks neater then plastic tubing.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looking nice bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> first you cut off da tip then you squeezed a nut huh :naughty:


:yes: :ninja:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Bike is looking good





CE 707 said:


> looking nice bro


Thanks guys


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ozmods said:


> Looking good, what's your time frame for the bike.
> 
> Air setup with hard lines. Always looks neater then plastic tubing.


Yea fuck plastic tubing. I'm either going to go with steel braided hose or hard lines but I'm not sure yet. I'm hoping to have the bike done this year but we will see what happens.


----------



## ozmods (Feb 7, 2013)

I think hardlines will look better then braided. Keen to see it finished, good luck with the build.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

chingale


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It's going to be a busy week but hopefully I can work on making the mirros soon. More updates by the end of the week...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

more like kings game


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not really but I might be able to work on it today or Thursday. If not Sunday for sure.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Not really but I might be able to work on it today or Thursday. If not Sunday for sure.


nice u got anything u want to trade for my chrome and gold rims


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> nice u got anything u want to trade for my chrome and gold rims


I got some gold ad chrome rims I can trade for your gold and chrome rims?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got some gold ad chrome rims I can trade for your gold and chrome rims?


send me a pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> send me a pic


J/k when I get home I will see what all I got and I will shoot you some pics to see if we can do dis.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> J/k when I get home I will see what all I got and I will shoot you some pics to see if we can do dis.


are going to sell some stuff this weekend


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> are going to sell some stuff this weekend


I wanted to have a frame welded up to sell but that probably won't happen. If I find something to sell I will take it out there. You guys selling?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

no that swapmeet at arco is not till april 21st ..... pedal ramma is this weekend


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> no that swapmeet at arco is not till april 21st ..... pedal ramma is this weekend


Good lookin out.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lets go will take our og bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> lets go will take our og bikes


I was thinking of riding out there but I will probably take some stuff to sell. Too much to carry on a bike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I was thinking of riding out there but I will probably take some stuff to sell. Too much to carry on a bike.


i have a gold Schwinn sprocket .rims and 26'' schwinn black tires we can take out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> i have a gold Schwinn sprocket .rims and 26'' schwinn black tires we can take out there


I wanna take a lil tiger frame a 26" frame and a girls frame. Maybe some lil tiger grips and some other stuff I need to look for.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool ill see wat i have maybe we can go half on a spot


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> cool ill see wat i have maybe we can go half on a spot


How much is a spot?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i dont know lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll see if I can find out


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ya acabaron par de asnos? tambien van a vender el chiquito? :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pair of asses lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> pair of asses lol


:roflmao:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> How much is a spot?


Call that shanahan Guy ask him. I just know vender set up is 7:a.m.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i hit them up on facebook and they said first come first serve


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> i hit them up on facebook and they said first come first serve


But how mush?


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


 SUP PLAYA..QUICK QUESTION WHAT IS THAT UR CUTTING THE METAL OUT WITH AN WHAT SIZE METAL U USED...LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

BIG AL 310 said:


> SUP PLAYA..QUICK QUESTION WHAT IS THAT UR CUTTING THE METAL OUT WITH AN WHAT SIZE METAL U USED...LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


Jig saw with baush (sp?) metal cutting blades. The metal is 1/8" steel.


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Jig saw with baush (sp?) metal cutting blades. The metal is 1/8" steel.


 THANKS PLAYA....... LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING IT..........:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: yeah can't wait to see it on my table


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Sicko


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No updates yet. Im just waiting for a few things to come in. Meanwhile I been working on the display. This will be how big it is. More updates soon.


----------



## ozmods (Feb 7, 2013)

What's your plans for display, would be nice to see something different, getting sick of seeing the same display.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ozmods said:


> What's your plans for display, would be nice to see something different, getting sick of seeing the same display.


What type of display would you like to see? I'm still working out the details of what I'm going to do so I don't know.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> View attachment 632496
> 
> 
> No updates yet. Im just waiting for a few things to come in. Meanwhile I been working on the display. This will be how big it is. More updates soon.


Wow are they gonna let you have a spot that big for a display?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Wow are they gonna let you have a spot that big for a display?


All bikes at shows get a 10x10 display. This is 8x8 so I don't think it will be a problem? :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

And it keeps people away from the bike kevin knows wat im talking about


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> All bikes at shows get a 10x10 display. This is 8x8 so I don't think it will be a problem? :dunno:


Wow that's only 8x8? Looks a lot bigger lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Wow that's only 8x8? Looks a lot bigger lol


The bikes to small lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thats why it looks bigger cuz its a smaller bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> And it keeps people away from the bike kevin knows wat im talking about


I can still touch the bike when the rims are close to the edges. I'm going to have to out mirrors on the edges or something so no one tries to get super close to the bike.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: good idea mirrors usually keep people off and away but then again they're gonna get stepped on by some random "omg look at this!!... " person lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe this weekend I will get a chance to work on this again?


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Maybe this weekend I will get a chance to work on this again?


on Saturday morning u can ..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EVIL91 said:


> Ttt


Rosie or Richie?


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Rosie or Richie?


Richy ????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EVIL91 said:


> Richy ????


Orale, you guys going to Vegas?


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

That's the plan r u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EVIL91 said:


> That's the plan r u


Yup, give me a call when you guys get there so we can hang out.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

He cant hang out le pega la rosa lol


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> He cant hang out le pega la rosa lol


Jaja *** she coming 2 lol ok or give us a call ???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice update lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yea I was just bumping the topic to see who talkes shit first.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

You mad bro?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78mc said:


> You mad bro?


Yep


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

noe_from_texas said:


> what's up?


What's up buddy. How are you?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

doing good, I only log on like once a year now, haha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt for Juan gotti


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ha


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Any progress...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nope


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Any progress...


Yep, a little bit of progress but Mike don't know about it lol


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yep, a little bit of progress but Mike don't know about it lol


Nice....maybe Baloos Jungle will be ready when massive busts out....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....maybe Baloos Jungle will be ready when massive busts out....


Foo sho homie


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Topic!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Are you interested in selling? Send me a PM if you are


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

95rangeron14z said:


> Are you interested in selling? Send me a PM if you are


None of this will ever be for sale. I have worked way too hard on this project for someone to come at me with a low price for all of it. No interested in parting out or selling any of it. 

Side note, this project probably wont be done any time soon. I do have some updates but I will post more when I get the balll rolling again.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh yeah...


----------

